#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-14
<leoquant> Hallo frans__ kunnen we wat doen voor je? (welkom overigens)
<Ronnie> welkom frans__
 * RawChid vindt frans__ een idle-tuit :P
<hannie> leoquant, ben je hier?
<leoquant> yep
<hannie> Ik heb net de log GetStarted op onze wiki-statuspagina gezet
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<leoquant> ik kijk even
<hannie> Zal ik eerst maar eens met deze beginnen?
<hannie> Kijk helemaal onderin
<leoquant> ja, dat zou geweldig zijn, dat wel
<hannie> We zullen zien of dit binnenkort vertaald is
<hannie> Ik zal het ook nog even melden op de lijst
<leoquant> goed
<hannie> Dan nog even iets over GlobalJam:
<hannie> Ik wil een mailtje naar de lijst sturen met de vraag
<hannie> of we een vertaalspurt zullen houden dat weekend
<leoquant> is dat nog "op tijd"?
<leoquant> ivm deadlines
<hannie> Het begint 2 april, toch?
<leoquant> 1 zelfs
<hannie> ok, dan zou het moeten kunnen (niet irl, maar via irc)
<leoquant> begrijp ik
<hannie> tenzij de anderen wel irl kunnen
<hannie> Nog een vraagje, nu je er toch bent
<leoquant> er is 1 groep die irl bij elkaar komt
<leoquant> ja?
<hannie> mement
<hannie> *moment
<hannie>  *** Looking up your hostname...
<hannie> * *** Checking Ident
<hannie> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<hannie> * *** No Ident response
<hannie> Enig idee waarom freenode dit meldt?
<leoquant> no ident is helemaal normaal
<hannie> Het heeft wel te maken met mijn verhuis naar fr
<leoquant> no ident?
<RawChid> Ja dat kan. Maar ik zou het gewoon negeren.
<leoquant> nee, dat is vrij standaard via ubuntu
<hannie> ik bedoel couldn't look up your hostname
<leoquant> dat komt af en toe voor hannie ...
<hannie> pas nadat ik een nickserve-aanmelding had gedaan
<leoquant> wanneer je nog eens inlogd, is het vast in orde
<hannie> kon ik dit kanaal openen
<hannie> Bij elke inlog krijg ik eerst die melding
<leoquant> dat is niet in orde
<hannie> Daarna gaat NickServe aan de gang en wordt hannie herkend
<hannie> Kan het zijn dat
<hannie> de server mijn pc in nl heeft onthouden?
<leoquant> heb je hannie en Hannie als nick gebruikt?
<hannie> alleen hannie dacht ik
<leoquant> volgens mij was het eerst Hannie
<leoquant> ok sorry
<hannie> ay, dan heb je een beter geheugen dan ik
<leoquant> bij een nick switch moet weer alles opnieuw doen==> freenode==email===nickserv...etc
<hannie> Ik zou van die eerst controle en foutmelding af willen. Kan dat?
<leoquant> even via pm, mag dat?
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> hannie, : http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<leoquant> ik gebruik de sasl.pl script methode
<leoquant> (enkel ter informatie)
<leoquant> latersz
<leoquant> hannie, al rejoined etc.?
<hannie> yep
<hannie> leoquant, er is geen verschil tussen B= en P=
<leoquant> P is severpass
<leoquant> B is nickserv pass
<hannie> Doet hetzelde als B=
<leoquant> klopt alleen P werkt beter zegt freenode
<leoquant> maar bij jou niet dus
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> grrr
<hannie> Ik weet niet goed waarom, maar ik ben gewoon nieuwsgierig
<hannie> Misschien omdat ik zo gedwongen wordt
<hannie> wat dieper in de materie te duiken
<hannie> Ik ga e.e.a. nalezen (als ik wat meer tijd heb)
<leoquant> ook niet als je alles netwerklijst: bewerken: alles aanvinkt: ssl?
<hannie> ff kijken
<leoquant> dan zit je met P goed en loopt het via ssl
<hannie> leoquant, waar vind ik nu weer "netwerklijst bewerken"?
<leoquant> n xchat, this means you put :<username> <password> into the server password box.
<leoquant> xchat: netwerklist
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> : bewerken
<leoquant> die dubbele punt hoort in die passbox
<hannie> hem voor me
<leoquant> verder alles aanvinken
<leoquant> maarrrr je kiest freenode
<leoquant> want "we" hebben het over freenode policy
<leoquant> sommigen noemen het ook freenood
<hannie> ik heb nu het venster Freenode bewerken
<leoquant> alles aanvinken
<leoquant>  in xchat, this means you put :<username> <password> into the server password box.
<leoquant> :hannie supersecretpass
<hannie> ssl  gebruiken voor alle servers op dit netwerk
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> heb ik aangevinkt
<leoquant> alles aanvinken
<hannie> Bypass proxy server e.d.?
<leoquant> iets met certif. proxy mag ook,
<hannie> Dus, als ik het goed begrijp:
<hannie> Door dit aan te vinken moet mijn pw in de password box terecht komen
<leoquant> serverpass idd
<leoquant> niet bijnaamserver
<hannie> ik heb bijn mijn weten alleen een NickServ pw
<leoquant> das vreemd
<leoquant> maar dat moet van freenode
<hannie> ik heb nooit ergens anders een pw opgegeven (denk ik)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik heb wel pass aan jouw gegeven... lol
<hannie> o ja?
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> Je bedoelt toch niet toen ik met dat terminalprog werkte?
<leoquant> dus je zou als mij moeten kunnen inloggen...
<leoquant> nee net via pm
<hannie> ah, daar wil ik niet eens naar kijken zo discreet ben ik :)
<leoquant> durf je het nog een keer?
<leoquant> rejoinen?
<hannie> ja, zal ik doen en kijken wat er gebeurt
<hannie> tot zo
<leoquant> wacht
<hannie> ja
<leoquant>  :<username> <password> into the server password box.dus met dubbele punt
<leoquant> fingers crossed je hebt een back -up
<hannie> hoe krijg ik die password box te zien? (ik ben groen, ik weet het :(
<leoquant> xchat: netwerklist: bewerken: onderste password veld
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> niet de bijnaamserver dus
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> nou...
<hannie> wacht ff
<hannie> Daar zie ik dot dot dot staan
<leoquant> mooi zo
<hannie> dus nu rejoinen?
<leoquant> geen spatie
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> geen spatie
<leoquant> .....brr
<hannie> is dat niet goed dan?
<leoquant> jaja
<hannie> ok, dan ga ik sluiten en weer openen toch
<leoquant> xchat sluiten
<leoquant> ......................
<leoquant> nee dus
<hannie>  Er is een CTCP VERSION ontvangen van frigg
<leoquant> yep stom he....
<hannie> leoquant, daar ben ik weer
<leoquant> bij mij ook
<leoquant> gelukt?
<hannie> Maar nu ga ik een glaasje wijn pakken
<leoquant> lol
<hannie> en wat theorie tot mij nemen als ik weer uitgerust ben
<hannie> ik houd je op de hoogte
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> take care
<hannie> dag
<erkan^> Morgenavond een workshop , RawChid ?
<RawChid> Nee, volgende week dinsdag erkan^
<erkan^> oeps idd rac
<erkan^> RawChid,
<erkan^> effe agenda invullen
<erkan^> genoteerd
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding (-:
<StefandeVries> Ja, ook als Guest27301 weten we heus wel wie je bent hoor..:p
<StefandeVries> welkom DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Bedankt StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Zo. En nu binden we je vast hoor, leoquant:P
<leoquant> sorry mesen
<leoquant> n
<leoquant> komt door hannie
<leoquant> en freenode....
<StefandeVries> Komt door hannie?
<leoquant> ja ze vroeg wat dingen over conecten via irc
<leoquant> freenode
<StefandeVries> Nou, dat is je al 5 keer gelukt
<leoquant> maar ik zie aan mijn typfouten dat ik even op adem moet komen....
<leoquant> :/ sorry
<StefandeVries> Nee, geen verwijt, dat weet je :P
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> leoquant: heb jij bij je pianoles ook wel eens stukken moeten studeren die je ab-so-lúút niet leuk vond?
<leoquant> hmm voor de ellende.....
<commandoline> ik heb net de pagina van de Pythoncursus nog wat aangepast, DooitzedeJong meldde zonet nl. dat één typewith.me link het niet meer deed en dat bleek voor alle links naar die website te gelden.
<StefandeVries> oké, commandoline, dank je wel
<StefandeVries> welkom weer, asfyxia
<asfyxia> Ha die Steef ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ben zo terug, even de vleugel bestijgen
<asfyxia> Nèt te hel, anders kunnen we het hier ook horen ;-)
<Cees> Lees in mijn away-log, 10:58 #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo: <+RawChid> Cees kan je misschien wel ff extra rechten geven zodat je je eigen pagina mag aanpassen : heb de rest van de discussie gemist dus wat is de vraag?
<RawChid> Hm, dat was alweer een tijdje geleden. Vast niet belangrijk genoeg :P
<RawChid> Weet ook niet meer om wie het ging
<RawChid> Maar ik heb nu REDIRECTs gemaakt
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-15
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<DooitzedeJong> moet je meetingology geen +v +V geven?
<leoquant> alles ok DooitzedeJong ?
<DooitzedeJong> Gaat
<DooitzedeJong> Nog steeds ziek
<leoquant> hmm nog steeds griep?
<DooitzedeJong> Het ging in het weekend wel weer maar na een aantal uren op school ben ik weer naar huis gegaan
<leoquant> ziek is ziek. sterkte!
<StefandeVries> Verdorie, OerHeks niet hier =(
<DooitzedeJong> Are we angry?
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> no, grateful :) ik heb een webcam van hem gekregen en die is in werkende toestand in heerlen aangekomen :)
<DooitzedeJong> Aardig!
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<StefandeVries> Kan ik gaan streamen met de wecam :P
<StefandeVries> webcam*
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> jij met je VLC :P
<RawChid> Oer zit wel in -offtopic ;)
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant kun je oer evenuitnodigen?
<leoquant> nee, dit is niet  een invite only kanaal
<leoquant> oer is van harte welkom hier
<leoquant> (net als iedereen)
<DooitzedeJong> snap ik maar oer is hier niet en wel in -offtopic
<DooitzedeJong> niet raar bedoeld hoor
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik ga niet namens jou iets vragen, vraag hem zelf?
<leoquant> niet raar bedoeld ook
<DooitzedeJong> Jij kan uitnodigen ik niet
<leoquant> ?
<DooitzedeJong> laat maar
<leoquant> ok ツ
<OerHeks> ola :-)
<OerHeks> ola
<leoquant> hallo OerHeks
<OerHeks> hoi leoquant :-)
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, OerHeks is aanwezig
<leoquant> of je hebt paranormale gaven
<OerHeks> ik hoor dat het pakje aangekomen is ?
<leoquant> of je luistert te goed naar DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> OerHeks, StefandeVries is zeer blij
<OerHeks> er is niks leukers dan iemand blij maken :-)
<leoquant> no, grateful :) ik heb een webcam van hem gekregen en die is in werkende toestand in heerlen aangekomen ツ
<leoquant> brrr die ronnie ツ
<OerHeks> nou werkend, hij moest eerst de knijpvoet weer in elkaar stellen, die had ik gedemonteerd, omdat het anders dikker dan een telefoonboek zou zijn = pakketpost
<OerHeks> scheelde nogal, 6,75 of 2 euro verzenden.
<leoquant> (nu hij popt zo wel te voorschijn StefandeVries )
<OerHeks> awel, ik blijf gewoon hangen :-)
<leoquant> okik
<leoquant> OerHeks, heb je ook iets voor DooitzedeJong ?
<DooitzedeJong> nee, dat is waarom ik je vroeg om OerHeks uit te nodigen
<leoquant> een wonderdrankje ofzo
<DooitzedeJong> :-/
<OerHeks> ben je ziekjes ?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<leoquant> al heel lang ook
<OerHeks> ik heb alleen een medicijn tegen zeurtjes. dat heet bij jullie een dropje.
<DooitzedeJong> In het weekend ging het wel maar daarna kelderde het weer
<OerHeks> ik vermoed, dat StefandeVries nu met naald en draad aan de slag is ..
<leoquant> snap je OerHeks, en hij verliest zijn ijzeren gevoel voor humor nu ook nog...:/
<leoquant> dus; cabaret!!!
<OerHeks> hmmm magneetje met een touwtje ..
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Dat valt gelukkig mee :P
<leoquant> \o/
<DooitzedeJong> Dat komt door het programeren in python he
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ben al een tijdje bezig met dat woordenboek
<leoquant> haha ja daar word je zuur van (?)
<leoquant> pffffff
<DooitzedeJong> jep :P
<erkan^> AlanBell, do you know --> http://magnifier.sourceforge.net/ ?
<erkan^> I am trying ...
<leoquant> de zon!
<DooitzedeJong> Does it use OpenGL?
<erkan^> no idea?
<StefandeVries> A, die OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> hoi :-)
<StefandeVries> Hij is aangekomen en werkt perfect :) Dank je
<OerHeks> graag gedaan, stefan, veel plezier ermee !
<StefandeVries> Niet schrikken: http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/6020/20110315140716.jpg
<StefandeVries> ;)
<OerHeks> oke :-D
<OerHeks> dan vanavond testen met de IR ledjes
<erkan^> ik zie de zon nergens, mss verstopt zich, leoquant :P
<StefandeVries> Wacht, ik doe het rolluik even dicht:P
<AlanBell> interesting erkan^, thanks
<erkan^> yw welcome AlanBell
<StefandeVries> OerHeks: ja, dat werkt ook. http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1007/20110315145206.jpg
<OerHeks> mooi mooi. je ziet de leds niet echt branden, hé ?
<StefandeVries> Nou..eigenlijk wel
<StefandeVries> Maar het is hier ook pikdonker nu
<OerHeks> oke, ik zag ze zelf niet goed.
<OerHeks> wel het effect op mijn scherm.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb 45 Ubuntu 10.10 CDs in de aanbieding
<StefandeVries> 45?
<DooitzedeJong> en 10 Kubuntu 10.10 CDs
<StefandeVries> Hoe kom je daaraan?
<OerHeks> DooitzedeJong, originele ?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, gekregen van Canonical
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<StefandeVries> Voor hoeveel mogen ze weg? (per stuk)
<DooitzedeJong> Gratis alleen verzendkosten
<StefandeVries> Heb je PayPal?
<DooitzedeJong> jaa
<DooitzedeJong> Denk je wel om de toeslag
<DooitzedeJong> Ik doe ze niet in 1 keer weg
<StefandeVries> nee, dat snap ik
<StefandeVries> eigenlijk heb ik ook maar ééntje nodig
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kan het in een envelop
<DooitzedeJong> Kan je het ook overmaken naar rekeningnummer?
<StefandeVries> Even kijken..
 * StefandeVries logt in bij PayPal
<OerHeks> ik zou ook graag een ubuntu + kubuntu 10.10 willen hebben. PM maar hoe en wat ?
<DooitzedeJong> correctie
<DooitzedeJong> 35
<DooitzedeJong> Ik houd er ook nog een aantal voor de lokale community
<DooitzedeJong> Ubuntu Fryslan
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: PB
<DooitzedeJong> Daar heb ik ze voor besteld
<erkan^> PM ?
<DooitzedeJong> het liefst via versleutelde verbinding
<DooitzedeJong> of via paypal
<DooitzedeJong> Dus ik stuur het rekeningnummer enkel met een versleutelde verbinding zoals met Jabber
<DooitzedeJong> niet met irc
<StefandeVries> Wat kan men dan met je rekeningnummer voor vreemds uitvoeren?
<OerHeks> oke, je mag ook mailen ?
<DooitzedeJong> ja, is wel oke
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, dan hebben ze het begin
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> OerHeks, heb jij de microfoon in de webcam aan de praat kunnen krijgen?
<OerHeks> nooit geprobeerd, zit die er wel in ?
<StefandeVries> Ja, voorop, een kleintje. Bovenop zit de lichtsensor
<OerHeks> nee, geen idee. ik had alleen de sensor gevonden.
<StefandeVries> Ah, al gevonden :)
<StefandeVries> Microfoon 2 in Alsa Mixer
<OerHeks> alsamixer ?
<OerHeks> kee
<DooitzedeJong> Is your internet connection unstable AllanBell?
<StefandeVries> It seems to be, to say the least
<erkan^> dan moet ik VMG via terminalvenster typen ! :-D
<erkan^> vmg = visual magnifer glass... AlanBell
<DooitzedeJong> Is it based on openGL erkan^
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> Ronnie, is er iets waarmee we kunnen "helpen"?
<erkan^> no idea, what is openGL ?
<leoquant>  Ronnie, is er iets waarmee we kunnen "helpen"?
<leoquant> straks gooit freenode ons plat hier
<DooitzedeJong> Iemand nog CDs nodig?
<leoquant> nee dank je
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> ik heb er al eentje besteld:P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> dus jij hoeft niets meer
<StefandeVries> Dan heb ik ze allemaal vanaf 8.04, mijn eerste :)
<DooitzedeJong> :evil:
<StefandeVries> wat evil?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hij is nog niet de oude DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<leoquant> hij herstelt
<StefandeVries> Ik ben hersteld, gelukkig
<leoquant> mooi trouwens
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nu TOpGear aan het kijken
<StefandeVries> Geweldig
<leoquant> nou ja...
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik hoop dat ze binnenkort de Lamborghini Aventador gaan testen
<leoquant> tja
<leoquant> vast!
<StefandeVries> haha
<StefandeVries> niet jouw ding, merk ik?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong!
<leoquant> (ff bij de les houden)
<DooitzedeJong> hallo
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig, je bent nog bij bewustzijn
<leoquant> verzamel je cd's ook?
<DooitzedeJong> ik moest even naar beneden
<DooitzedeJong> Jep
<leoquant> heb jij de 4.10?
<leoquant> hallo?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<StefandeVries> ik, of DooitzedeJong?
<StefandeVries> ik ook niet
<leoquant> nee DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> vanaf 8.10
<leoquant> ik wel
<DooitzedeJong> in een complete verzameling :P
<leoquant> het hoesje is net wat groter dan bij anndere versies
<leoquant> heel maf
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb nog een hoesje nodig van Ubuntu 9.10
<leoquant> ik mis er 1 toch...geloof
<leoquant> ik de 5 serie
<leoquant> nee heb ik ook
<leoquant> feisty niet....(blader/blader)
<erkan^> openGL = opensourcesoftare bedoel jij, DooitzedeJong ?
 * StefandeVries gaat even kwijlen over het motorgeluid van de Ferrari 458 Italia. tot zo
<DooitzedeJong> nee ekan^ ik bedoel de soort hardwareversnelling
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zal verder met  mijn cursus python
<erkan^> succes
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuone.com/p/hmv/
<DooitzedeJong> is dat wat?
<DooitzedeJong> Op weg naar les 5
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/JustForLearning#preview
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ....
<DooitzedeJong> hoi
<DooitzedeJong> leuk maar ik kan het niet bewerken
<DooitzedeJong> :p
<DooitzedeJong> voeg even mij als acl toe
<DooitzedeJong> weet je niet hoe dat moet, kijk in de broncode van /DooitzedeJong
<RawChid> Nee,
<RawChid> DAt kan hij niet
<DooitzedeJong> Ook al niet?
<RawChid> GRaag verplaatsen naar /community
<RawChid> Nee, bijna niemand kan dat
<DooitzedeJong> verplaatst
<RawChid> Ok
<DooitzedeJong> Is CET hetzelfde als UTC?
<leoquant> pfffff spannend....
<leoquant> nee
<DooitzedeJong> dan moet het 19:00 zijn
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> Ik had nog gezegt...
<leoquant> d
<DooitzedeJong> De tijd is in UTC
<DooitzedeJong> oh ja, taxi kofschip
<leoquant> nee verlengen doet de truc
<RawChid> fokschaap
<leoquant> gezegde
<leoquant> gezegte
<RawChid> En hoe doen we dat met verhuizen? :P
<DooitzedeJong> copy -> paste
<RawChid> (die vond ik vroeger lastig met dat ezelsbruggetje :P)
<leoquant> de verhuisde mensen/ verhuiste mensen?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, kijk even bij workshops over cet en utc tijden
<RawChid> Het is toch NL...
<RawChid> Of is het een internationaal iets?
<RawChid> (maak het niet moeilijker dan het is vind ik)
<DooitzedeJong> UTC is een andere afkorting voor GMT
<DooitzedeJong> en CET voor GMT +1 if zomertijd
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel in wintertijd
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik vond gewoon dat we een agenda nodig hebben
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> en straks een wiki voor JFL
<leoquant> voortgang/rapportage
<leoquant> logisch toch
<DooitzedeJong> Bij http://loco.ubuntu.com heb je ook een agenda
<leoquant> hoe vergader je zonder agenda?
<leoquant> :/
<StefandeVries> zullen we het eens proberen? :P
<DooitzedeJong> Wiki vind ik wel een strak plan
<leoquant> gelukkig ツ
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> en...
<DooitzedeJong> Ga nu niet weer sneu doen
<leoquant> jij bent voorzitter DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Daar was ik al bang voor ...
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik dacht, ik hoop nu niet dat ze weer over mijn lead-zijn gaan beginnen
<DooitzedeJong> :p
<leoquant> kan ik nog iets doen voor morgen DooitzedeJong ?
<leoquant> (omdat je nog wat ziek bent)
<DooitzedeJong> Lijkt me niet
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> We moeten vooral verder gaan met de blueprints toch Marten/commandoline?
<DooitzedeJong> Zwijgen is toestemmen :P
<DooitzedeJong> Of niet soms leoquant
<StefandeVries> Ik zou er niet van uitgaan
<DooitzedeJong> Het was zijn idee
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<StefandeVries> Maar niet een vraag om dingen in z'n schoenen geschoven te krijgen :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<commandoline> wat was er?
<commandoline> oh, verdergaan met de blueprints
<DooitzedeJong> We moeten vooral verder gaan met de blueprints toch Marten/commandoline?
<commandoline> lijkt me wel
<DooitzedeJong> Dat wilden we horen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben al een beetje wegwijs gemaakt in Django door Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> Alleen lopen we vast bij de configuratie
<commandoline> misschien die app van Ronnie dan ook nog even bespreken
<commandoline> ik denk dat het een goede basis is, maar nog even officieel zeg maar :P
<DooitzedeJong> een goede basis ja
<DooitzedeJong> Django zeker :)
<StefandeVries> Hoe ervaren jullie Django?
<DooitzedeJong> xammp bindings for python?
<commandoline> ik heb de handleiding van django eens doorgelezen, maar ik moet een keertje een applicatie proberen te maken voordat ik het echt ga gebruiken.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ook commandoline
<StefandeVries> Ik weet nooit iets voor een webbased-iets
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb wel eens wat gemaakt in PHP
<StefandeVries> Da's ook niet moeilijk
<DooitzedeJong> nee klopt
<hannie> hajour, ping
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik bedoel met lead het volgende
<leoquant> dat je in veel opzichten de kar trekt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> agenda maakt
<leoquant> wiki
<leoquant> voortgang bijhoudt
<DooitzedeJong> Tja, dat is misschien wat verkeerd gelopen
<leoquant> en of het allemaal te doen is, met weinig mensen, zoiets opzetten
<DooitzedeJong> Dat denk ik wel
<leoquant> daarom gaf ik een voorzetje
<DooitzedeJong> Het kost tijd maar je hebt overal tijd voor nodig
<StefandeVries> En het hoeft niet op stel en sprong klaar te zijn.
<leoquant> maar het kost ook tijd de "organisatie/planning/voortgang" te onderhouden
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<leoquant> want dan kunnen leden instappen
<leoquant> er is immers verslaglegging
<DooitzedeJong> klopt, dan zijn leden meteen op de hoogte maar men moet wel eerst iets hebben om te laten zien
<DooitzedeJong> een ontwerp ofzo
<leoquant> yeah
<DooitzedeJong> in inkscape
<DooitzedeJong> Gimp is daar niet geschikt voor
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe moet je een tabel maken in python?
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: je bedoelt een html tabel?
<DooitzedeJong> nee, in python
<DooitzedeJong> ik ben nu bezig met het maken van opdracht 2 van les 5
<DooitzedeJong> voor
<commandoline> je wil een tabel op je scherm laten zien?
<DooitzedeJong> Dat gaat over een winkelinventarisatie
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuone.com/p/hoX/
<commandoline> hmm, interessante vraag. Over het algemeen laat je in een terminalscherm alleen strings (tekens) zien
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> je kan er eentje nabootsen m.b.v. de tekens | en -, dat weer wel
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> maar dat is vooral een hoop berekenen
<DooitzedeJong> jammer
<commandoline> bijv:
<commandoline> lijn = "|" + woord + 20 - len(woord) * " " + "|"
<DooitzedeJong> laat maar
<commandoline> (volgorde zal niet helemaal kloppen)
<DooitzedeJong> Is het begin goed?
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuone.com/p/hoX/
<commandoline> ok, je kan later als je grafische interfaces maakt wel gewoon kant en klare tabellen gebruiken
<commandoline> ff zien
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> Could not locate object?
<DooitzedeJong> daar dacht ik ook meteen aan
<DooitzedeJong> ach, isie weer bezig
<DooitzedeJong> plaats m wel even op paste.ubuntu
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580635/
<DooitzedeJong> ik vind python wel beter in het opslaan van gegevens
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel dan variablen
<commandoline> ziet er zo op het eerste gezicht goed uit :)
<commandoline> vergeleken met?
<DooitzedeJong> x++
<DooitzedeJong> c++
<DooitzedeJong> int eh char eh float
<commandoline> ok, geen type declaraties bedoel je dan.
<commandoline> en daar heb je gelijk in :)
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Welke IDE gebruik jij?
<hajour> hannie, pong
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline?
<hajour> ik heb niet heel veel tijd mijn beurt vandaag om boodschappen te doen en om te koken :)
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline, ronnie gebruikt standaard raw_input
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: meestal geany
<DooitzedeJong> ik ook
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: raw_input kan en heeft een voordeel als je de input handmatig wil parsen, anders zie ik geen nadelen van input()
<commandoline> nou, er kunnen ook expressies in, da's misschien wel een nadeel.
<commandoline> maar voor dit soort dingen kan je het prima gebruiken.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<hannie> hajour, kan ik je iets vragen
<hajour> ja hoor
<hannie> Ken jij het programma Orca?
<hajour> ja
<hannie> Zou je voor mij de vertaling willen doorlezen?
<hajour> heb ik getest en heb ook een aantal bugs gemeld
<hannie> Welke versie? Op LP?
<hajour> aantal daarvan zijn nog niet opgelost
<hajour> je installeerd het
<hannie> Ik heb alle fouten verbeterd in de Gnome 3.0 versie
<hajour> je zet het aan vervolgens gaat je pc uit
<hannie> Wil je die nakijken, dan stuur ik je hem toe
<hajour> is goed
<hajour> je zet orca uit
<hajour> maar je pc blijft elke keer totaal uitgaan
<hannie> Wil je dan een mailtje sturen naar hannieatubuntu-nldot org
<hajour> is goed
<hannie> dan krijg ik zo jouw e-mailadres
<hajour> geen @?
<hannie> wat jij schrijft over pc uit is een programmafout, geen vertaalfout
<hajour> klopt
<hannie> sorry, hannieatubuntu-nldotorg
<hajour> en zo nog aantsal dingen iedergeval .ik heb niet naar de vertaling gekeken hoor
<hannie> Die wil ik graag door jou laten nakijken omdat er veel speciale toetsnamen in voorkomen
<hajour> en waar tussen komt @?
<hannie> hannie@ubuntu-nldotorg
<hajour> ok dat wou ik weten :))
<hannie> i.p.v. dot natuurlijk een punt
<hannie> Dit doe ik om te voorkomen dat robotprogramma's het kunnen lezen
<hannie> Je kunt het po-bestand lezen in een gewone editor
<hannie> of in een speciaal programma zoals Lokalize of poedit
<DooitzedeJong> of in je favoriete po editor
<DooitzedeJong> hannie was me voor
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, natuurlijk mag dat
<hannie> welke gebruik jij?
<DooitzedeJong> poedit of die ene van Gnome
<hannie> poedit is toch van gnome
<DooitzedeJong> een andere
<hannie> Zelf ben ik wel gecharmeerd van Lokalize. Kwestie van wat je gewend bent
<DooitzedeJong> Gtranslator
<hannie> hajour, als je vragen hebt over een po-editor kan dat per e-mail
<DooitzedeJong> of via ircx
<DooitzedeJong> *irc
<hannie> Ja, maar daar zit ik niet altijd op
<hajour> ik heb het gestuurd hannie
<hajour> maar ik moet nu boodschappen doen en koken
<hannie> hajour, bedankt, dan zal ik jou het po-bestand toesturen (1414 strings!)
<hannie> hajour, tot ziens
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<hajour> als ik er niet uitkom vraag ik gewoon aan keimpe om me te helpen met dat bestand
<hajour> keimpe= UndiFineD
<DooitzedeJong> ik heb ook een tijdje vertalld
<DooitzedeJong> vertaald
<DooitzedeJong> voor gnome
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan het mij ook vragen als hannie of keimpe niet online zijn
<hajour> is goed hannie  ik ben er pas weer om een uur of 21:00 of 10 minuten later
<hajour> ok is goed DooitzedeJong  bedankt
<hajour> DooitzedeJong,  keimpe is mijn vriend we wonen samen in 1 huis
<hajour> door hem ben ik hier bij ubuntu gekomen
<hajour> nou tot later all :)
<DooitzedeJong> oops
<DooitzedeJong> sry
<DooitzedeJong> Dan isie altijd online :P
<RawChid> hajour heeft ook offline toegang tot UndiFineD :P
<DooitzedeJong> Dat bedoel ik RawChid
<DooitzedeJong> maar dan anders :P
<RawChid> Hehe
<DooitzedeJong> AlanBell, your connection is very unstable
<StefandeVries> Ik ga me eens op Django storten
<DooitzedeJong> Succes
<AlanBell> it is, I am not happy about it
<DooitzedeJong> vraag ronnie om hulp
<DooitzedeJong> I understand
<DooitzedeJong> Do you host meetingology at your home?
<DooitzedeJong> AlanBell
<AlanBell> yes
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, heb jij nog tips voor een Djangobeginner?
<DooitzedeJong> oke, that explains why your bot also has an unstable connection
<StefandeVries> Ronnie seems to be absent
<DooitzedeJong> You have to talk to him by Jabber
<DooitzedeJong> But he is absent for 30m
<StefandeVries> En zijn Jabber is..?
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie.vd.c@gmail.com
<DooitzedeJong> He is inactive ofr 36 minutes
<DooitzedeJong> I hope he's not angry at me because that I published his e-mailadress
<commandoline> I think you shouldn't have done it in a logged public channel ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Yes, i suppose you are right
<commandoline> maar goed, niks meer aan te doen :P
<StefandeVries> Mensen, wat is er mis met het goede oude Nederlands?
<DooitzedeJong> Niets
<commandoline> we kunnen nu wel weer terug idd
<StefandeVries> Er was geen reden om naar het Engels over te gaan in the first place :P
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580657/
<DooitzedeJong> Wat vinden jullie ervan
<DooitzedeJong> De winkelinventarisatieopdracht
<commandoline> netjes :)
<DooitzedeJong> ik heb wat vaker while True gebruikt dan nodig misschien
<StefandeVries> Handig dat Django in de reps zit
<DooitzedeJong> maar de gebruikerservaring gaat voor :)
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, sudo easy_install django
<DooitzedeJong> Heb je de nieuwste versie
<StefandeVries> te laat, Synaptic is al klaar:P
<DooitzedeJong> anders gaat het niet lukken
<DooitzedeJong> misschien
<DooitzedeJong> verwijderen met die hap
<StefandeVries> Dat zie ik dan wel weer
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik zie geen vreemd gebruik van while, lijkt me prima zo.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> al uitgetest?
<StefandeVries> import django lukt in ieder geval
<DooitzedeJong> stop
<DooitzedeJong> dat moet niet zo
<DooitzedeJong> moet anders
<StefandeVries> Prima...
<StefandeVries> Hoe dan?
<DooitzedeJong> even in de logs kijken
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie van de Crommenacker: om te beginnen "sudo easy_install django"
<DooitzedeJong> dan ga je ergens naar een map waar je de website wilt starten
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie van de Crommenacker: en voer daar in de commandline:
<DooitzedeJong> hij bedoelt met ernaar toe gaan cd foo bar
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie van de Crommenacker: en voer daar in de commandline:
<StefandeVries> ja, that had occurred to me..
<DooitzedeJong> django-admin startproject <projectnaam>
<DooitzedeJong> cd projectnaam
<DooitzedeJong> django-admin startapp <applicatienaam>
<DooitzedeJong> projectnaam is meestal de naam van de website. Voor Just For Learning heb ik JFL gedaaan
<DooitzedeJong> (12:57:46) dooitzedejong@gmail.com/BEDCDE86: hoe moet je die aplicatienaam noemen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie van de Crommenacker: de applicatie is een 'beschrijving' wat je op de site wil doen, een project kan meerdere apps bevatten
<DooitzedeJong> (12:58:33) Ronnie van de Crommenacker: zo heeft JFL bijvoorbeeld 'irc' en 'tornado'
<DooitzedeJong> (13:02:43) dooitzedejong@gmail.com/BEDCDE86: oke
<DooitzedeJong> (13:03:07) Ronnie van de Crommenacker: zodra je dat gedaan hebt moet je je applicatie in settings.py zetten
<DooitzedeJong> (13:03:22) dooitzedejong@gmail.com/BEDCDE86: Ik moest even mijn ouders van een telefoonnummer voorzien
<DooitzedeJong> (13:04:56) dooitzedejong@gmail.com/BEDCDE86: Het staat op mijn ubuntu one
<StefandeVries> lol
<StefandeVries> misschien was een pm-conversatie handiger geweest
<StefandeVries> pm misschien?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> ik moet gaan
<StefandeVries> easy_install bestaat niet op m'n pc én de reps
<StefandeVries> Schiet op
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> tot later dan
<StefandeVries> Dat schiet lekker op
<DooitzedeJong> Daar ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> oké
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie?
<DooitzedeJong> Hij was zonet even actief op jabber
<StefandeVries> Ben PHP, Apache en PHP5 aan het binnenslepen
<RawChid> StefandeVries: python-pip ofzo moet je dan hebben
<StefandeVries> ik had python-django al gevonden
<StefandeVries> maar ik zal python-pip proberen
<RawChid> python-pip is voor het commando easy_install
 * RawChid is heeft dat ook pas 2 weken geleden geleerd :P
<RawChid> -is
<StefandeVries> Vind het alleen stom dat het niet gewoon via de pakketmanager blijkt te kunnen
<DooitzedeJong> Kan wel maar is niet altijd even handig, nieuwe versies enzo
<StefandeVries> Vind de officiële pakketen handiger, eigenlijk
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Soms wil je nieuwere versies
<StefandeVries> Omdat?
<RawChid> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> bijvoorbeeld bij tornado ging het bij mij fout met de JFL app
<RawChid> Omdat
<RawChid> Bijv. in een nieuwere versie werkt launchpad integratie
<RawChid> APT loopt altijd een beetje achter
 * StefandeVries zucht
<StefandeVries> sudo apt-get remove --purge python-django
<StefandeVries> Done
<StefandeVries> nu dat easy_install eens proberen
<StefandeVries> Klaar
<StefandeVries> Gaat redelijk vlot
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<StefandeVries> Goed, nu heb ik alles
<StefandeVries> En dan?
<DooitzedeJong> wacht ff
<DooitzedeJong> of geeft RawChid jouw instructie's?
<StefandeVries> Alleen over een juiste installatie
<DooitzedeJong> eerst moet je cd'en naar de dir waarin je het project zou willen plaatsen
<DooitzedeJong> vervolgens maak je een project aan
<DooitzedeJong> django-admin startproject <projectnaam>
<DooitzedeJong> vervolgens ga je de projectmap binnen
<DooitzedeJong> cd projectnaam
<DooitzedeJong> daarin maak je een app django-admin startapp <applicatienaam>
<DooitzedeJong> projectnaam is meestal de naam van een websit
<DooitzedeJong> e
<DooitzedeJong> app voor een module
<StefandeVries> Oké, voor je weer een excess flood-kick krijgt..pb ;)
<StefandeVries> Dank je zover
<DooitzedeJong> hoezo pb?
<DooitzedeJong> Dat kwam doordat ik in 1 keer teveel poste
<StefandeVries> Jup
<DooitzedeJong> het gebeurt nu niet meer
<DooitzedeJong> want ik doe het allemaal zelf nu
<DooitzedeJong> op basis van de instructies van ronnie
<StefandeVries> oké..
<DooitzedeJong> je moet nu de applicatie in settings.py zetten, bij "installed apps"
<DooitzedeJong> dus de naam van de ne aangemaakte app
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: wees volgende keer voozichtig met email adressen op IRC te gooien, dit kanaal wordt gelogd, en ik ben niet gecharmeerd van spam
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: pong
<DooitzedeJong> nee, excuses
<DooitzedeJong> Dat snap ik ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> Zal volgende keer beter opletten
<StefandeVries> Hold up, DooitzedeJong. eerst even deze stappen uitvoeren
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie, ga verder zou ik zeggen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wacht
<Ronnie> ja, ik ga wel verder
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt
<DooitzedeJong> Vergeet niet hetgene waar ik mee kampte
<StefandeVries> Weet alleen niet hoe ik de naam van het project in settings.py moet vermelden
<StefandeVries> En dat was, DooitzedeJong?
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: de volgende keer ook opletten met hele conversaties op IRC plakken, nu stond er niets prive in, maar personen vertellen toch andere dingen via prive kanalen dan op IRC
<DooitzedeJong> oke ronnie
<Ronnie> Bijvoorbeeld ook opletten met achternamen, zelf gebruik ik meestal alleen mijn voornaam, zodat zoekbots moeilijker een profiel van me kunnen maken
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> 18:18:02) StefandeVries: Weet alleen niet hoe ik de naam van het project in settings.py moet vermelden
<DooitzedeJong> bij installed apps
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: welke stappen heb je tot nu toe uitgevoerd?
<StefandeVries> Map aangemaakt, app aangemaakt
<StefandeVries> Ben nu bij de stap waar ik de naam ergens in settings.py moet frutselen
<freenood> <freenode warning-flooding>
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> kijk uit hoor mensen
<leoquant> ze zijn erg fel op flooding
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: heb je al "django-admin startproject <myproject>" gedaan?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Ronnie> oke, en dan "cd myproject"
<StefandeVries> leoquant: flooding, druk bezocht..
<StefandeVries> al gedaan ja =)
<Ronnie> en dan "django-admin startapp <myapp>"
<StefandeVries> Jup
<Ronnie> oke, en hoe heet je app?
<StefandeVries> DT
<Ronnie> je moet app in ieder geval in installed apps zetten
<Ronnie> dus "    'DT',   "
<Ronnie> installed_apps zit in je settings.py
<Ronnie> ook moet je de gegevens van je database invullen in setttings.py
<Ronnie> de gemakkelijkste in sqlite3
<StefandeVries> Ow shit.. dat heb ik niet gedaan. heb nog geen database
<DooitzedeJong> maakt hij auto aan
<DooitzedeJong> vergeet niet achter db engin "sqlite3" te zetten
<StefandeVries> dus 'ENGINE': 'sqlite3',
<StefandeVries> ?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> django.db.backends.sqlite3
<StefandeVries> logisch eigenlijk
<DooitzedeJong> en daaronder een leuke naam verzinnnen zoals hoi.db
<DooitzedeJong> bij NAME:
<StefandeVries> done
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie ga verder
<Ronnie> dan kun je in de projectmap...
<Ronnie> ./manage.py syncdb uitvoeren
<Ronnie> en daarna ./manage.py runserver
<DooitzedeJong> Krijg je een foutmelding bij het eerste comamndo?
<StefandeVries> nee, zou dat moeten?
<DooitzedeJong> nww
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<Ronnie> en ook niet bij het 2e commando?
<StefandeVries> Done, Ronnie
<StefandeVries> Nope :)
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<Ronnie> mooi
<StefandeVries> Alles werkt
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we nu urls gaan toevoegen
<StefandeVries> Heb een superuser moeten aanmaken, maar dat was zo gebeurd
<StefandeVries> Graag
<Ronnie> bij django werkt alles via urls
<DooitzedeJong> Is dat een soort van parsen?
<Ronnie> de url wordt dmv reguliere expressies vertaald naar een functie met parameters
<Ronnie> eerst gaan we een url toevoegen aan urls.py
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ik neem aan dat je bekend bent met reguliere expressies?
<StefandeVries> ja, tot bepaalde hoogte
<Ronnie> dat is genoeg
<Ronnie> zolang je de werking maar begrijp
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Ronnie> meestal zijn het geen moeilijke re's
<StefandeVries> Karakterreeksen herkennen etc.
<StefandeVries> Nou, show me the candy:p
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we de eerste url toevoegen (/ - root)
<Ronnie> dat doe je door (r'^$'
<Ronnie> oops
<StefandeVries> in urls.py?
<Ronnie> (r'^$', '<appname>.views.index')
<Ronnie> in urls.py
<Ronnie> in het deel patterns
<StefandeVries> Dat is gelukt
<Ronnie> ok, dus de url die voldoet aan ^$ (niets dus, django plakt er automatisch een / achter)
<Ronnie> verwijst nu naar de map appname bestand views.py functie index
<Ronnie> die functie moet je zelf nog aanmaken
<Ronnie> en krijgt minimaal 1 parameter mee: request     "def index(request):"
<Ronnie> als je meet reguliere expressies delen van de url opvangt komen deze ook mee met de functie
<StefandeVries> ik zie views.py nergens staan, klopt dat?
<DooitzedeJong> dat staat in de appmap
<Ronnie> in je map van je app zou er een moeten staan
<StefandeVries> Zat in de verkeerde map..
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad :)
<Ronnie> bijvoobeeld (r'^nummer/(\d+)$', 'appname.views.number') zou de volgende parameters bevatten "def number(request, number):"
<StefandeVries> dat volg ik niet helemaal, ben ik bang
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: komt nog wel, is nu even nog niet van belang
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> dan laat ik het bij index
<Ronnie> ok, dan gaan we naar views.py (als je er nog niet bent)
<StefandeVries> de def-regel is al geschreven
<Ronnie> en dan doen we eerst een import: from django.http import HttpResponse
<Ronnie> heel goed
<StefandeVries> de import uiteraard voor de functiedefinitie?
<Ronnie> ja
<Ronnie> en dan in de functie zetten we "return HttpResponse('Een lollige tekst')"
<StefandeVries> Kijk, maken we er wat leuks van :p
<StefandeVries> Done
<DooitzedeJong> of... <strong>Dooitze is lollig</strong>
<Ronnie> en dan kunnen we naar de pagina http://localhost:8000/
<StefandeVries> ja, droom verder:P
<DooitzedeJong> <strong>/me making a joke</strong> I'm funny, am I not?
<Ronnie> nope
<StefandeVries> syntax error..
<DooitzedeJong> Dat dacht ik al :p
<StefandeVries> even kijken wat ik fout gedaan heb
<DooitzedeJong> Sloeg niet op jouw reactie StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Yesh, gelukt
<StefandeVries> from .. import werkt beter dan import ... import ><
<Ronnie> yoepi, "Hello World!" voltooid
<Ronnie> ^^
<StefandeVries> Jeej ^^
<StefandeVries> Dat schiet op
<Ronnie> ok, maar  nu kunnen we nog geen user input verwerken en dingen opslaan in de database
<Ronnie> dat is de volgende stap
<Ronnie> daarvoor gaan we een model aanmaken
<StefandeVries> oké
<Ronnie> heb je wat leuks in gedachten?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Sorry
<StefandeVries> Als ik leer heb ik nooit fantasie :P
<Ronnie> ok, give me a minute
<StefandeVries> is goed
<Ronnie> je CD verzmeling?
<DooitzedeJong> Hillsong United
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<Ronnie> beetje standaard app, maar goed om te oefenen
<StefandeVries> Prima :)
<Ronnie> ok, dus gaan we een lijst me CD's in de database stoppen
<Ronnie> open het bestand models.py in je app folder
<Ronnie> de app zou in dit geval 'cds' mogen heten, maar nu renamen is niet meer handig ;)
<StefandeVries> niet echt nee:P
<StefandeVries> Maar goed, ik zit in Nano met models.py
<Ronnie> als het goed is staat er al een import in
<Ronnie> of niet?
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> from django.db import models
<Ronnie> ok
<DooitzedeJong> United We Stand van Hillsong United?
<StefandeVries> even geduld, DooitzedeJong
<Ronnie> dan gaan we nu een klasse CD aanmaken
<DooitzedeJong> sry
<Ronnie> class CD(models.Model):
 * StefandeVries is blij net nog in Learning Python gelezen te hebben
<StefandeVries> en dan?
<Ronnie> dit wordt door django omgezet in een db table, nu moeten we er velden aan toe gaan voegen
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld 'title = model.CharField(max_length=100)'
<Ronnie> artist = models.Charfield(max_length=100)
<Ronnie> rating = models.IntegerField()
<StefandeVries> jup
<Ronnie> ok, dan gaan we nu de code checken, en de database updaten
<Ronnie> ./manage.py syncdb
<StefandeVries> Created table DT_cd
<Ronnie> ok, goed, geen errors?
<StefandeVries> niets
<Ronnie> ok
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we nu een formulier maken, waar de data ingestopt kan wordeen
<Ronnie> daarvoor maak je een bestand forms.py in de app folder
<StefandeVries> Hmmhmm
<Ronnie> hmm wat?
<StefandeVries> Bevestigende hmmhmm
<StefandeVries> Als in; en nu? :P
<Ronnie> ah
<Ronnie> from django import forms
<Ronnie> class CreateCDFrom(models.ModelForm):
<DooitzedeJong> Zal ik dit binnenkort samenvatten in een document Ronnie?
<DooitzedeJong> wiki artikel
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: goed idee (zet er niet mij achternaam bij ;))
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<Ronnie> in die class CreateCDForm maken we nog een class
<Ronnie> class Meta:
<Ronnie> model = CD
<Ronnie> from myporject.myapp.models import CD (nog even bovenaan zetten)
<StefandeVries> ik dacht al, ik mis een klasse waarvan ik overerf
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga, doeg
<StefandeVries> done
<Ronnie> groetjes
<StefandeVries> doeidoei DooitzedeJong, dank je wel! :)
<Ronnie> ok, dan kunnen we nu een url gaan maken, waarbij we een CD toe kunnen voegen
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld (r'CD/add/', 'myapp.views.add_cd')
<StefandeVries> Gedaan
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we nu weer een view aanmaken met de naam def add_cd(request):
<StefandeVries> hmmhmm (;))
<Ronnie> en in de views gaan we onze form importeren
<Ronnie> from myproject.myapp.forms import CreateCDForm
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Ronnie> kun je onder add_cd():
<Ronnie> createCDForm = CreateCDForm(data=request.POST or None)
<StefandeVries> Da's gelukt
<Ronnie> en toen lag de django doc eruit
<Ronnie> even mij eigen code kijken
<StefandeVries> >,
<StefandeVries> De ironie
<Ronnie> dan moeten we nog een import doen, namelijk ....
<Ronnie> from django.views.generic import direct_to_template (dacht ik uit mijn hoofd_
<Ronnie> from django.views.generic.simple import direct_to_template
<Ronnie> bijna goed ;)
<StefandeVries> oké =)
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we het volgende return direct_to_template(request, 'add_cd.html', extra_context={'form': createCDForm})
<Ronnie> die zegt, pak het template add_cd.html (nog niet gemaakt) en vul deze met de data uit extra_conext
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we in de projectmap een map 'templates' aanmaken
<StefandeVries> Gedaa
<Ronnie> en in settings.py onder het deel templates moet de de path naar deze map invullen
<Ronnie> dan kun je zelf html bestanden aanmaken in die map templates
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> die html-bestanden hoeven verder nergens aan te voldoen?
<Ronnie> jawel, het is normaal HTML + wat django tags
<Ronnie> maar als je HTML kent kom je een heel eind
<StefandeVries> Het is een tijdje geleden :)
<StefandeVries> cd DT && nano views.py
<StefandeVries> Shit..
<Ronnie> waar je het forumlier in je HTML wil hebben zet je {{ form.as_table }} neer
<Ronnie> moment, ik paste wel een tandaard HTML template
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580690/
<StefandeVries> naam van html-bestand?
<StefandeVries> index.html?
<Ronnie> add_cd.html
<StefandeVries> Oké
<Ronnie> die staat ook in het commando: return direct_to_template(request, 'add_cd.html', extra_context={'form': createCDForm})
<StefandeVries> Ah ja :)
<StefandeVries> Kan ik hem alvast zonder form bekijken?
<Ronnie> en die {{ form.as_table }} (de form staat in de extra_context)
<Ronnie> met form is niet veel moeilijker ;)
<StefandeVries> Klopt, even dat regeltje in de code geplakt
<Ronnie> je kunt naar de url http://localhost:8000/cd/add gaan
<StefandeVries> und jetzt geht's los?
<StefandeVries> TypeError at /cd/add   'tuple' object is not callable
<Ronnie> kun je de inhoud van je urls.py posten?
<StefandeVries> ik was een komma vergeten, de waslijst fouten is nu teruggebracht tot één, namelijk:
<StefandeVries>                    Using the URLconf defined in DjangoTest.urls,       Django tried these URL patterns, in this order:                                  ^$                    CD/add/                       The current URL, cd/add, didn't match any of these.
<Ronnie> hoofdletter probleem
<StefandeVries> jup, met hoofdletters krijg ik weer een andere waslijst fouten, beginnend met:
<StefandeVries> TypeError at /add_cd.html   'tuple' object is not callable
<Ronnie> kun je de views.py even posten?
<StefandeVries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580695/
<Ronnie> hmm daar zie ik zo geen fout in
<Ronnie> en je html ?
<StefandeVries> add_cd.html?
<Ronnie> ja
<StefandeVries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580698/
<Ronnie> ook geen fout lijkt me
<Ronnie> wat is de error verder?
<StefandeVries> Public traceback: http://dpaste.com/504119/
<Ronnie> forms.py
<Ronnie> class CreateCDForm(model.ModelForm):
<Ronnie> ipv models.ModelForm
<StefandeVries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580701/
<Ronnie> ja, het is die models ipv model
<Ronnie> de rest lijkt goed
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> Ik zal de server even herstarten
<Ronnie> is niet nodig ;)
<Ronnie> doet django na elke wijziging vanzelf
<StefandeVries> o
<StefandeVries> hmm..
<StefandeVries> NameError at /CD/add   name 'model' is not defined
<Ronnie> tenminste de development server (via manage.py)
<Ronnie> oop, foutje van mij
<Ronnie> moet forms.ModelForm zijn
<Ronnie> we zitten in forms.py
<Ronnie> en we imprteren forms
<StefandeVries> Er verschijnt een formulier :)
<Ronnie> joepi
<StefandeVries> Nog lelijk en alles..maar het is wat :)
<Ronnie> ok nu moeten we nog wat code in views.py toevoegen wat alles opslaat
<StefandeVries> oké, lay it on me
<Ronnie> if request.POST:
<Ronnie>     if createCDForm.is_valid():
<Ronnie>         createCDForm.save()
<Ronnie>         return HttpResponse('Succesvol opgeslagen')
<Ronnie> tussen de createCDFrom =... en return direct_to_template
<StefandeVries> En dat komt te staan? In de functie add_cd()?
<StefandeVries> Oké
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we nog een url aanmaken waar we de lijst met cd's kunnen zien
<StefandeVries> Voor elkaar
<Ronnie> urls.py:
<StefandeVries> maar er lijkt niks opgeslagen te worden
<Ronnie> (r'^cds/list/$'
<Ronnie> , 'myapp.views.cd_list')
<StefandeVries> Hmmhmm
<Ronnie> de volgende stap kun je al raden?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Dat duurt nog wel even
<StefandeVries> iets met views.py
<Ronnie> yup
<Ronnie> de functie cd_list
<Ronnie> we gaan er weer een extra import aan toevoegen
<Ronnie> from DjangoTest.DT.models import CD
<Ronnie> en dan kunnen we in cd_list
<Ronnie> cds = CD.objects.all()
<Ronnie> return direct_to_template(request, 'list_cds.html', extra_context={'cds': cds})
<StefandeVries> En dan in /templates een list.cds.html aanmaken
<Ronnie> ja
<Ronnie> en daar zetten we het volgende in
<Ronnie> {% for cd in cds %}
<Ronnie> {{ cd.title }}<br />{{ cd.artist }}<br />{{ cd.rating }}
<Ronnie> {% endfor %}
<Ronnie> + de normale HTML
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> ik ben zo terug
<StefandeVries> de natuur roept *ahum*
<Ronnie> k
<StefandeVries> ben ikw eer
<Ronnie> ok
<StefandeVries> html aangepast en opgeslagen
<Ronnie> als het goed is kun je nu de pagina met je cd's bekijken
<StefandeVries> http://localhost:8000/CD/list_cds.html
<StefandeVries> TypeError at /CD/list_cds.html   'tuple' object is not callable
<StefandeVries> /home/stefan/DjangoTest/../DjangoTest/urls.py in <module>, line 18
<Ronnie> en de volgende error?
<Ronnie> line 18 in urls?
<StefandeVries>     (r'^cds/list/$','DT.views.cd_list')
<StefandeVries> dat is de bewuste regel
<Ronnie> komma bij de vorige regel vergeten?
<StefandeVries> Oeps
<Ronnie> je mag er altijd een komma achter zetten (ook bij de laatste in de lijst)
<StefandeVries> hmm
<StefandeVries> http://localhost:8000/cds/list_cds.html
<StefandeVries>                    Using the URLconf defined in DjangoTest.urls,       Django tried these URL patterns, in this order:                                  ^$                    CD/add/                    ^cds/list/$                       The current URL, cds/list_cds.html, didn't match any of these.
<StefandeVries> Laatste slash bij ^cds/list/ weghalen?
<Ronnie> nee
<Ronnie> http://localhost:8000/cds/list
<Ronnie> is de url
<Ronnie> er zijn geen urls meer die eindigen op .html
<StefandeVries> en die levert een lege pagina op
<Ronnie> ok, dan is je database nog leeg
<Ronnie> probeer eens wat cd's toe te voegen
<Ronnie> oh, we zijn de submit knop vergeten
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat wilde ik net zeggen :p
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580717/
<StefandeVries>    Forbidden (403)   CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.
<StefandeVries> Maar de oplossing staat ervonder
<Ronnie> oh ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ben niet in staat de oplossing toe te passen
<StefandeVries> nope..
<StefandeVries> Ronnie?
<Ronnie> oh, was even tv aan het kijken
<Ronnie> {% csrt_token %} toevoegen aan je html
<Ronnie> net voor of na {{ fgrom.as_table }}
<StefandeVries> Zowel ervoor als erna geen resultaat
<Ronnie> hmm dan moet je even de documentatie lezen, ik ben nu tv aan het kijken, en daarna tennissen
<Ronnie> vanavond ben ik er weer
<StefandeVries> Is goed
<StefandeVries> Alvast bedankt
<Ronnie> reclame
<StefandeVries> Ik ga er vanavond even niet meer naar kijken
<Ronnie> ok
<StefandeVries> Wil een leuke avond hebben:P
<OerHeks> heb je al naald en draad gevonden, Stefan ?
<StefandeVries> Hoezo, OerHeks/
<OerHeks> of lijm je stof op stof ?
 * StefandeVries volgt OerHeks niet helemaal :P
<OerHeks> ubuntu badge ?
<StefandeVries> ooww
<StefandeVries> Kwartje valt:P
<StefandeVries> Hij zit achterop de kontzak van m'n spijkerbroek
<DooitzedeJong> Zijn jullie nog steeds bezig?
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar ik ging net voor de vleugel zitten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Leuk!
<StefandeVries> Tenzij je wilt dat ik nog even blijf
<DooitzedeJong> neu
<StefandeVries> Idd leuk :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb nog een vraag aan leoquan
<DooitzedeJong> t
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong,
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo, zou jij als ik morgen te ziek ben de vergadering over willen nemen?
<leoquant> tuurlijk
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> en als ik ziek ben?
<leoquant> komt goed DooitzedeJong
<commandoline> dan lasten we de boel af :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> jaja
<DooitzedeJong> Dan ontbreken de beste paarden van stal :P
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> :p
<DooitzedeJong> O:-)
<leoquant> 18.00
<leoquant> te?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<DooitzedeJong> CET staat op dit moment gelijk aan UTC
<DooitzedeJong> volgens mij
<DooitzedeJong> 19:00 NL time
<leoquant> waar/welke room?
<commandoline> #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<DooitzedeJong> als die een meetingbot heeft
<leoquant> zonder meetingology....
<leoquant> liever hier co
<DooitzedeJong> oh dan kunnen we beter in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<commandoline> is ook goed, kunnen we dat nog op tijd aan iedereen doorgeven?
<leoquant> jullie zeggen het maar
<commandoline> nou ja, morgen gewoon ff zeggen in #ubuntu-nl-meeting als het zo laat is.
<commandoline> lijkt me het simpelst?
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> alleen aan ronnie hoeven we het door te geven
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Dan ga ik eens flink uitpakken met meetingology :P
<DooitzedeJong> Heb ik laatst ook gebruikt bij #ubuntu-fry meeting
<DooitzedeJong> Werkt fantastisch
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, dat is erg leuk en leerzaam
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant heb jIj veel ervaring met meetbot?
<Ronnie> morgen 19:00 UTC+1 #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<erkan^> een workshop, Ronnie ?
<commandoline> erkan^: vergadering voor Just For Learning
<Ronnie> nee de meeting over Just For Leaning
<erkan^> okee
<erkan^> morgenavond ben ik afwezig, ivm op bezoek
<Ronnie> erkan^: uit welke provincie kom je eigenlijk
<Ronnie> we willen rond Nijmegen een Ubuntu Global Jam houden, als je in de buurt woont en zin hebt mag je mee helpen
<erkan^> Noord-Brabant
<Ronnie> ik oook
<Ronnie> in de buurt van den bosch / eindhoven?
<erkan^> den bosch, maar ik weet het niet of kan ik mee helpen
<Ronnie> weet je wat een global jam is?
<erkan^> nee
<Ronnie> ten eerste een gezellige dag, waar je de ubuntu'ers een keer in het echt ziet
<Ronnie> dus, een hoop lol hebben samen
<Ronnie> ten tweede kun je samen aan een project gaan werken (dit kan programmeren, vertalen, designen, of bedenken zijn)
<Ronnie> het maakt allemaal niet uit, als het maar gezellig is en je een steentje bijdraag aan ubuntu
<Ronnie> lijkt jou dat leuk?
<Ronnie> RawChid: Thomas probeert een ruimte in Nijmegen te regelen, maar mocht dat niet lukken, weet jij een goede ruimte
<RawChid> Hey Ronnie, hoeveel mensen ongeveer? En waar moet de ruimte aan voldoen?
<RawChid> Internet neem ik aan...
<Ronnie> het moet inderdaad internet hebben
<Ronnie> ik werwacht een niet al te grote opkomst
<Ronnie> max 10 man
<RawChid> Als het Thomas niet lukt kan ik nog wel rondkijken
<RawChid> Jammer dat ik nu geen goede vriend meer in een SSHN heb wonen. Die hebben dikke gezamelijke woonruimtes met 100MBps
<Ronnie> ok, want zodra we een ruimte hebben kunnen we een dag plannen en een loco item aanmaken
<Ronnie> ja jammer, want dat klinkt erg leuk
<RawChid> Op welke dag is het?
<Ronnie> ergens tussen 1 en 4 maart
<RawChid> Doe nwe in het weekend?
<Ronnie> net welke voor de locatie het beste uit komt
<Ronnie>  en voor de deelnemers natuurljk
<RawChid> Oke, ik denk het weekend..
<Ronnie> dat denk ik ook
<Ronnie> zaterdag of zondag maakt mij beide meestal niet uit
<RawChid> Ik heb het "gesprek" hierover niet helemaal gevolgd. Had je al een idee wat we kunnen doen?
<RawChid> MIsschien aan het forumthema werken
<Ronnie> het forum thema lijkt me erg geschikt, omdat daar iedereen wel een steentje bij kan dragen
<Ronnie> zitten we met wat meer technische mensen bij elkaar dan kan het ook een ander porject worden
<Ronnie> maar waarschijnlijk komen thomas en chaukar
<Ronnie> chaukar is ook redelijk in webdevelopment
<Ronnie> thomas heeft een goed oog voor design
<Ronnie> samen met jou erbij lijkt het forum thema erg geschikt
<RawChid> Echt wel! Designer + coder = nice
<RawChid> En als er atechnische mensen zijn kunnen we nog wel wat bedenken
<RawChid> Lijkt me leuk
<Ronnie> mij ook erg leuk
<RawChid> Ik hoor graag van/over Thomas.
<RawChid> Anders kunnen we misschien wel ff een mail conversatie doen (gezien Thomas hier niet zoveel zit)
<Ronnie> ik heb hem vandaag een pm gestuur op het forum
<Ronnie> mail conversatie is ook prima straks
<Ronnie> ik wacht wel zijn antwoord af, verdere conversatie zal via de mail gaan
<FOAD> BBQ?
<RawChid> Haha
<RawChid> Nou, als het weer meezit kan dat er misschien wel bij.
<FOAD> Dan kom ik ook.
<RawChid> Maar wel willen een dagje aan iets met Ubuntu knutselen FOAD, wil je meedoen
<FOAD> Ik ben de meesterknutselaar.
<Ronnie> welkom bij de club, je bent van harte uitgenodigd ergens tussen 1 en 4 april in Nijmagen
<Ronnie> Nijmegen
<FOAD> In het weekend, mag ik hopen.
<RawChid> Noviomagus
<Ronnie> ja, in het weekend
<FOAD> Waar gaat het eigenlijk over?
<Ronnie> waarschijnlijk gaan we aan het forum thema, maar andere projecten ideeen zijn welkom
<Ronnie> onder het motto, niets moet alles mag
<RawChid> Het komt voort uit de Ubuntu Global Jam
<RawChid> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<FOAD> Ik kan er bij zitten als mascotte, of zo.
<RawChid> We willen in NL dus ook wat doen. Maar vooral ook voor de leuk IRL meeten
<RawChid> FOAD, misschien hebben we wel regex hulp nodig
<FOAD> Ja vast.
<Ronnie> wat zijn je kwaliteiten FOAD?
<FOAD> :/
<FOAD> Ik spreek vloeiend Perl.
<FOAD> En ik houd van BBQ's.
<Ronnie> dat 2e kwaliteit hebben we gemeen
<FOAD> Vriend. :D
<RawChid> En Nederlands
<FOAD> ?
<RawChid> Dat spreek je ook...
<FOAD> Een klein beetje, ja.
<RawChid> Je schrijft het ten minste wel goed..
<FOAD> Toevalstreffers.
<Ronnie> johanvd: ping
<johanvd> pong
<Ronnie> hoe bevalt de launchpad afhandelen van de forum meldingen?
<Ronnie> ik zie dat mijn mailbox flink gepamd word door die berichten
<johanvd> na het instellen van de mailfilters zodat de inbox schoon bleef is het best te doen ;)
<Ronnie> ja, ze gaan ook al in de map LP-bugs
<johanvd> en nog niet iedereen gebruikt LP momenteel denk ik
<johanvd> of ze vergeten om de status aan te passen
<Ronnie> maar die vervuilen mijn LP-bugs map een beetje
<Ronnie> zodra het allemaal goed werkt wil ik me uitschrijven bij -nl-forum
<Ronnie> is de methode + duplicaten zoeken + tags goed genoeg of zijn er nog features die je zou willen zien
<johanvd> sorteer op Matches: subject:("Gemeld bericht:") in gmail, dat scheelt al een hoop
<johanvd> thunderbird kan gelukkig wel fatsoenlijk op headers filteren
<Ronnie> sorteer op wat?
<johanvd> filteren, zodat er een mooi labeltje aan komt te zitten
<johanvd> of je zet het in een apart mapje
<Ronnie> ok, maar voor jullie als mods, moet daarvoor nog wat veranderd worden?
<johanvd> misschien een extra tag toevoegen, gemeld-bericht ofzo
<Ronnie> het zijn toch allemaal "gemeld-bericht"
<Ronnie> is een tag dan nuttig?
<johanvd> ik dacht dat alles wat naar forum@ubuntu-nl... gestuurd wordt als bug op LP komt?
<johanvd> dan hoeven het dus niet allemaal gemelde berichten te zijn
<johanvd> of is dat niet het geval
<Ronnie> ah idd
<Ronnie> in dat geval wil ik er wel die tag aan hangen
<johanvd> dan kan je evt. ook filteren op de headers
<johanvd> X-Mailer: SMF bijvoorbeeld
<johanvd> dan kan je mailtjes die door het forum verstuurd worden van een andere tag voorzien, dan hoef je niet op het subject te filteren
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-16
<Ronnie> morning everyone
<Ronnie> goede morgen ;)
<leoquant> hallo
<RawChid> 1 goede morgen
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> de harde kern
<leoquant> is aanwezig
<RawChid> Hehe
<leoquant> RawChid, spam je nog wel op tijd je approval datum en tijd hier?
<leoquant> in april toch?
<leoquant> (tis gooed veel fans online te hebben)
<leoquant> -o
<RawChid> Ohja
<RawChid> Dinsdag 5 april
<RawChid> Dinsdag 5 april
<RawChid> Dinsdag 5 april
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Om 21u Nederlandse tijd
<RawChid> Ik zal die avond jullie nog wel pingen dan
<leoquant> mooi
<RawChid> leoquant, jij bent ook bij de wiki workshop he
<leoquant> ja RawChid
<RawChid> Zijn er nog dingen die je graag zou willen behandelen?
<leoquant> de inhoud laat ik graag aan je over, kan zijn dat ik na afloop nog vragen heb
<leoquant> ik zou bij de workshop daar ook rekening mee houden
<RawChid> Ja oke, maar ik vroeg me af of er dingen zijn waarvan jij denkt: "wel handig als je dat uitlegt/behandelt"
<RawChid> Ik heb genoeg te bedenken hoor
<leoquant> nee, niet op voorhand
<RawChid> Maar user input is nooit verkeerd, want ik snap wiki al:P
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> maar ik ben deelnemend aanwezig
<leoquant> omdat ik weinig weet van wiki editen
<leoquant> maar ik zal me wel voorbereiden
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> leoquant, je werkt er al nu mee, dus dat scheelt
<leoquant> ja, ik wist in november niets van wiki editen en IRC kanalen runnen
<RawChid> Nou, dan heb je een mooie voortgang gemaakt
<leoquant> al werkend/proberend kom je er ook een beetje
<leoquant> dat heb je gemerkt in de vele mailtjes!
<RawChid> Gelukkig heb ik in gmail conversaties, dus 1 of 10 mail maakt weinig uit (als het onderwerp hetzelfde is)
<leoquant> de PROEFLEZING knop
<leoquant> haha
<RawChid> Ja, die probeer ik er nog wel een beetje in te rammen :P
<leoquant> joo
<RawChid> En nog 1, de ItsAllText add-on voor FF
<RawChid> Dat is mijn grootste wiki-vriend
<leoquant> kijk dat soort dingen
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant>  verklap niet alles
<RawChid> Gaan we wel tijdens de workshop doen :P
<RawChid> Ohja, sshhtt,
<leoquant> RawChid, ok ga koffie doen
<leoquant> tot straks/later
 * RawChid heeft zn koffie bijna op hier
<RawChid> Later ;)
<leoquant> Cugel ping
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<Oer> :-)
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom heet je de ene keer Oer en de andere keer OerHeks
<Oer> dat vind ik leuk. soms leuker.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Oer> misschien een beetje verwarrend, dat snap ik best ;-)
<DooitzedeJong> Valt mee
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant?
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<Oer> middag Stefan
<DooitzedeJong> Goedafternoon
<RawChid> 1 goede middag
<RawChid> Hebben jullie nog suggesties om tijdens de wiki workshop te behandelen?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<DooitzedeJong> Je hoeft het vanavond niet over te nemen, voel me kiplekker
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> zeg eens A
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> moet dat dokter?
<DooitzedeJong> Daar word ik zo verdrietig van:'(
<DooitzedeJong> Is het gisteren nog gelukt met Django StefandeVries?
<leoquant> wiki /agenda DooitzedeJong ?
<leoquant> voor vanavond
<DooitzedeJong> Die had jij gemaakt weet je nog?
<leoquant> heb je daar niet verder mee gedaan?
<leoquant> s
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: ja, min of meer. kregen nog één foutmelding. kijk ik in het weekend naar.
<DooitzedeJong> nee, ik had gisteren even andere dingen aan mijn hoofd
<DooitzedeJong> ga ik even mee bezig
<DooitzedeJong> De notulen van de vorige vergadering zijn de blueprints :)
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, mooi zo zou je de code willen delen via launchpad?
<StefandeVries> is daar een goede reden voor? sowieso pas als de code werkt, uiteraard
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, ik ben er ook nog mee bezig Stefan
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant, het invullen van apps binnen het project voeg ik samen met het bespreken van de blueprints
<DooitzedeJong> vindt je dat goed leoquant?
<DooitzedeJong> Of zal ik het als onderliggend agendapunt er neerzetten?
<leoquant> ik vind alles goed
<leoquant> hoe laat beginnen we?
<RawChid> leoquant heeft geen eigen mening :P
<DooitzedeJong> 19:00 :P
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> wie is er welkom?
<DooitzedeJong> 18:00 UT
<DooitzedeJong> C
<leoquant> jij ook hoor StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> Iedereen die interesse heeft
<leoquant> +1
<StefandeVries> Python +  web lukt nog niet heel goed, maar algoritmes bedenken wel :p
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik begin pas ook net StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> met Django
<DooitzedeJong> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/40/detail/
<DooitzedeJong> Agenda
<leoquant> "bevordering project" heb ik nooit ingebracht DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> bevorderen voortgang van het project, eventueel taakverdeling.
<leoquant> soort verdeling in tijdmodules: wie doet wat wanneer
<DooitzedeJong> Wacht even, foutje
<leoquant> Internationale orientatie of enkel voor de loco?.
<DooitzedeJong> Moet er nog bij]
<leoquant> Mogelijk toevoegen leden aan justforlearning.
<RawChid> leoquant bedoelt een soort Plan van Aanpak?
<leoquant> Is justforlearning part of mwanzo of een zelfstandig project?
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> ja RawChid het project moet geleid worden id
<DooitzedeJong> Dus een agendapunt Plan van Aanpak
<leoquant> voortgang vastleggen
<leoquant> knelpunten vastleggen
<leoquant> anders zweeft dit project van ons weg
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> en nogmaals, vastlegging betekent dat andere leden kunnen instappen
<leoquant> laagdrempelig
<leoquant> komt goed
<DooitzedeJong> Begint het er nu al wat op te lijken
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Even een kleine 'waarschuwing'/heads-up; tot het einde van de maand ben ik minder actief doordat de proefwerkweek volgende week woensdag begint. Dan weten jullie dat alvast. ;)
<DooitzedeJong> waarschuwing?
<DooitzedeJong> Zijn wij zo onhandelbaar dan :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, zodat jullie niet gaan denken dat ik dood voor m'n computer lig omdat ik idle ben:P
<DooitzedeJong> oh oke :P
<StefandeVries> Hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
 * Oer mist iets ...
<DooitzedeJong> Hoezo mist Oer iets?
<Oer> jammer dat je hier op IRC geen  Launchpad karma kan opbouwen
<StefandeVries> Als je je webcam mist, Oer, die ligt hier. :P
 * Oer kijkt naar Stefan's broekzak en begint te glimlachen
<Oer> joh ..
<Oer> niet gemist, ik heb er nu nog 4
<StefandeVries> Wat bedoel je dan?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben even idle, moet even Bio leren
<Oer> nou, ik sta nog op 0, terwijl ik soms best wel me best doe.
<leoquant> karma coma
<leoquant> tja het is een vreemd iets
<leoquant> karma......
<StefandeVries> En het zegt eigenlijk ook helemaal niks; het hele stelsel is arbitrair
<DooitzedeJong> Dan moet er een karmafunctie in Just For Learning
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<leoquant> je mist IRC ontopic forumbijdragen
<leoquant> je mist besturen van loco's
<DooitzedeJong> Die zijn er niet veel leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> hellaas
<Oer> ik stuur onbeantwoorde vragen regelmatig door naar het forum.
<Oer> doch de meeste vragen zijn eenvoudig op te lossen, door de vraagstelling juist te krijgen.
<leoquant> karma is ooit wel een leuk idee geweest, maar geeft een scheef beeld
<leoquant> en zou nooit moeten meewegen in de beoordeling van iemands bijdragen
<leoquant> imho
<StefandeVries> Daar hebben we mede-communityleden voor
<StefandeVries> Met testimonials
<leoquant> ja
<Oer> oke, dat is fideel, doch ik wil van die 0 af.
<leoquant> dan ga je vragen beantwoorden askubuntu
<leoquant> of via ubuntuanswers
<DooitzedeJong> askubuntu ondersteunt karma?
<leoquant> <oer that answered my question> = 20 punten
<Oer> :-D
<StefandeVries> En dan wat? Heb je karmapunten
<StefandeVries> Ge-wel-dig
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> Ik zet op mijn LP liever testimonials van mensen die mij en mijn werk waarderen
<DooitzedeJong> kan ook
<StefandeVries> En geen karmapunten die ik toebedeeld krijg omdat mijn vertaling toevallig goedgekeurd is, etc.
<Oer> nou, bedankt, opgelost. als ik een vraag over karma krijg, kan ik iets zeggen.
<leoquant> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Maar verder heb ik nooit een uitgesproken mening
<DooitzedeJong> Word niet meer aan ontwikkeld leoquan
<DooitzedeJong> t
<RawChid> Karma zegt iets over kwantiteit, niet over kwaliteit
<leoquant> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~leoquant
<RawChid> Verder is karma maar bepekrt houdbaar, voor 1 vraag krijg je misschien 20, maar na een jaar is dat 0
<leoquant> RawChid, wel over de breedte idd
<RawChid> Ja een half jaar dus 10
<leoquant> klopt karma loopt rap terug
<leoquant> feitelijk een rat-race
<Oer> zoals een accu .. hmmz
<StefandeVries> En dus vrij nutteloos. Vind ik.
<Oer> als het nutteloos is, dan ben ik blij met een 0, geen energie in niet nuttige zaken steken.
<StefandeVries> het werk dat je doet is goed. alleen een 'beloningssysteem'?
<RawChid> Het is niet zo dat de zaken waar je karma voor krijgt nutteloos zijn
<StefandeVries> In de ware Ubuntugeest zou je toch genoeg moeten hebben aan het feit dat je weet dat je werk ten goede komt aan de gemeenschap?
<Oer> nu ik wat in answers snuffel, zul je je moeten aanmelden voor de onderdelen, waar je antwoord op geeft ?
<StefandeVries> Dat zeg ik ook nergens, RawChid
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ik had het ook niet tegen jou
<leoquant> in answers deed ik een tijd <broken packages/manager/synaptic>
<Oer> goed, karma ter sprake brengen was zeer nuttig :-)
<leoquant> totdat iemand op dezelfde vragen antwoordde met een a-4 met alle mogelijke antwoorden/oplossingen
<RawChid> Ja, +1
<RawChid> (vind ik ook zo onzinnig)
<leoquant> ok ツ
<leoquant> RawChid, six points
<leoquant> leoquant, deux points
<leoquant> bla bla
<DooitzedeJong> We gaan door naar de koelkast :P
<leoquant> lekker biertje pakken
<leoquant> hmmm
<Oer> ene Haarlemse Jopenbierke ?
<RawChid> Over karma gesproken: http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1399391/c3ee830b/karma_is_a_biatch_.html
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> biatch lol
<leoquant> weet je wat erg leuk is?
<leoquant> twee zinnen Nederlands in een only English channel
<StefandeVries> want?
<leoquant> daar wordt soms zo fel op gereageerd
<StefandeVries> lol
<leoquant> not done!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<leoquant> testje?
<StefandeVries> Kerkraads plat in een Nederlands-only kanaal is ook leuk soms
<Oer> beginnen over root account instellen :P
<leoquant> lol
<Oer> sudo su
<leoquant> hihi
<StefandeVries> Testje, leoquant? Prima:P
<leoquant> nuh.....
<leoquant> schijnheilige modus...
<StefandeVries> Wat zag ik trouwens net hier? Stamkroegtaferelen?
<leoquant> yep ik stop
<leoquant> nu.
<DooitzedeJong> trek het je niet aan leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> :p
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ===>bio leren
<leoquant> nu
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Zal ik doen oh grote Meester
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<leoquant> ..................
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> lol
<StefandeVries> ik ga voedselen
<Oer> me2
<DooitzedeJong> Eten nu?
<DooitzedeJong> of wij eten altijd heel laat :-/
<Oer> dit is ook niet de laatste maaltijd, voor 24:00 uur ..
<DooitzedeJong> [sarcasme]We hebben morgen een proefwerk over evolutietheorie, mijn favo onderwerp[/sarcasme]
<DooitzedeJong> Jammer die BB tags paktieniet
<commandoline> Ronnie: welk kanaal gaat de webchat binnen?
<DooitzedeJong> #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo toch?
<DooitzedeJong> of heb je het over een andere webchat?
<commandoline> nee
<commandoline> maar ik ben hier niet geloof ik
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<commandoline> (via webchat)
<commandoline> en geen errors in de terminal, dus...
<DooitzedeJong> Ondersteunt je browser dat niet
<DooitzedeJong> websocket
<commandoline> alles gaat goed, en hij zegt ook dat ik ingelogd ben
<commandoline> (gebruik chromium)
<DooitzedeJong> Firefox ondersteunt dat niet
<DooitzedeJong> oh oke
<commandoline> weet ik, daarom ook chromium
<commandoline> NOTICEjfl_comma joined the channel
<commandoline> alleen ik weet niet welk channel :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> kijk even in de broncode
<commandoline> hmm, da's wel een oplossing
<DooitzedeJong> of doe /j #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<commandoline> werkt niet
<commandoline> dat is niet geimplementeerd geloof ik
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> ah, #PyTest
<DooitzedeJong> Dat kun je toch aanpassen?
<commandoline> dat kan
<commandoline> ik neem aan dat het wel een parameter van die functie zal worden i.p.v. dat het in de code staat, om er de laatste pythonles maar 's bij te halen :P
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Praat me even niet van python
<DooitzedeJong> Gisteren 3 lessen op een dag gedaan incl huiswerkopdrachten
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> We waren al bang dat je idle ging :P
<StefandeVries> haha
<StefandeVries> nee
<StefandeVries> ik moet nu 7 hoofdstukken biologie samenvatten, scheikunde samenvatten en Engels leren
<DooitzedeJong> succes
<StefandeVries> ja, niet alles vandaag..2 hoofdstukken bio per dag
<StefandeVries> 60 pagina's per hoofdstuk, ik ben niet helemaal gek:P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet ook nog sammenvatten bio
<StefandeVries> Welke onderwerpen?
<DooitzedeJong> Evolutie
<StefandeVries> Ah
<DooitzedeJong> Regeling
<DooitzedeJong> Zintuigenlijke waarnemingen
<DooitzedeJong> eerst
<StefandeVries> En op welk niveau? VWO, HAVO?
<DooitzedeJong> Mavo helaas
<StefandeVries> Da's geen ramp
<DooitzedeJong> almost
<Ronnie> commandline, heb je de nieuwste versie van de code>
<StefandeVries> En ga je hierna nog HAVO doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<StefandeVries> Goed zo
<StefandeVries> Daar krijg je geen spijt van
<StefandeVries> En daarna VWO, DooitzedeJong?
<DooitzedeJong> Na ong 5 maanden gaan we dan naar ZA
<DooitzedeJong> Zuid AFrika
<StefandeVries> Emigreren?
<DooitzedeJong> Zendingswerk
<DooitzedeJong> informeel emigreren
<StefandeVries> Ah, I see.
<DooitzedeJong> We houden wel onze NL paspoorten
<StefandeVries> En dan blijf je hier hopelijk ook actief
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> Ingrijpende stap, zendingswerk.
<DooitzedeJong> Klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Is wel leuk om in het land te gaan wonen waar Mark ooit woonde
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> Wel Ubuntushirts gaan dragen:P
<DooitzedeJong> Zeker
<DooitzedeJong> Hoort bij die cultuur
<StefandeVries> Wat voor zendingswerk gaan jullie er doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Bijbels onderwijs en voedselproject
<StefandeVries> Goede doelen
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<StefandeVries> En hoe ga je daar naar school?
<StefandeVries> Bij deze verklaar ik mijn oneindige liefde aan de natuurlijke logaritme
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom?
<DooitzedeJong> Omdat het het snijpunt kan berekenen van twee exponetiele formules?
<DooitzedeJong> log(A1/A2) / log(B2/B1)
<DooitzedeJong> Stelling van Develes
<DooitzedeJong> Dooitzes
<DooitzedeJong> eigen
<DooitzedeJong> exponentiele
<DooitzedeJong> formules
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Werkt ook nog StefandeVries!
<StefandeVries> Ik ken die formule ergens van
<DooitzedeJong> Klopt zie de afkorting
<StefandeVries> Ja..3 gym, volgens mij..maakt ook verder niet uit
<DooitzedeJong> Dooitzes eigen exponentionel formule
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> de logaritme die jij gebruikt is de grondtal-10 algoritme
<DooitzedeJong> klop
<DooitzedeJong> t
<StefandeVries> Niet de algoritme met grondtal e
<DooitzedeJong> geen ln
<DooitzedeJong> i know
<DooitzedeJong> Jij bedoelt zeker het natuurlijke
<DooitzedeJong> Ln
<StefandeVries> ja
<DooitzedeJong> tsja, weet niet wat ik daar mee aan moet :P
<StefandeVries> Er worden beveiligingssystemen rond gebouwd:P
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<StefandeVries> ja, dat wist ik ook niet, tot ik een handige C++-library vond :P
<DooitzedeJong> Jij met C++
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> C en C++ zijn nog steeds onmisbaar in de technische informatica, en dat ga ik studeren. Python is ook leuk, zeker, maar voor wat ik later voor m'n beroep ga doen niet:P
<DooitzedeJong> Dat snap ik
<DooitzedeJong> De agenda voor vanavond
<DooitzedeJong> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/40/detail/
<DooitzedeJong> Veel te doen
<StefandeVries> het begint om 19:00?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> 18:00 UTC
<StefandeVries> 19:00 dus..alle betrokkenen leven voor zover ik weet in dezelfde tijdzone. :p
<DooitzedeJong> Internationaal?
<StefandeVries> Ow..moet de agenda dan niet ook in het Engels? ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Nope want LoCo Directory staat standaard op UTC
<DooitzedeJong> Dus als ik daar de Nederlandse tijd neerzet klopt het niet meer
<StefandeVries> oké
<RawChid> Ik vind het verwarrend als je steeds 18u zegt als er alleen Hollanders en Limburgers zijn
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik dus ook.
<DooitzedeJong> Zal ik enkel nog 19:00 zeggen :P
<DooitzedeJong> maar op de loco dir UTC
<StefandeVries> En als het internationaal gericht is, maak dan ook de agenda Engelstalig. En et overleg.
<DooitzedeJong> Daar gaan we het vanavond over hebben
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Dan zal ik tot 20:00 stoppen met spammen :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik stel de vergadering uit naar een onbepaald tijdstip
<StefandeVries> enne?
<StefandeVries> zometeen beginnen.
<Ronnie> be there in a minute
<commandoline> ok, het is 19:00
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong:/
<leoquant> :/
<StefandeVries> (18:46:38) DooitzedeJong: Ik stel de vergadering uit naar een onbepaald tijdstip
<leoquant> ?
<commandoline> Waarom?
<DooitzedeJong> laat maart
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<leoquant> tis half maart
<DooitzedeJong> #startmeeting Just For Learning
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Mar 16 18:03:32 2011 UTC.  The chair is DooitzedeJong. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<meetingology> TOPIC:  (Meeting topic: Just For Learning)
<leoquant> #chair DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Welkom allemaal bij deze meeting, Ronnie schuif jij ook aan?
<Ronnie> aanwezig
<DooitzedeJong> oke
 * RawChid gaat achter in een hoekje op een stoel zitten
<DooitzedeJong> We gaan naar het eerste punt
<DooitzedeJong> #topic Plan van aanpak
<meetingology> TOPIC: Plan van aanpak (Meeting topic: Just For Learning)
<DooitzedeJong> #topic Wat is onze doelstelling
<meetingology> TOPIC: Wat is onze doelstelling (Meeting topic: Just For Learning)
<DooitzedeJong> suggesties?
<DooitzedeJong> Wat moeten we doen?
<Ronnie> eerst richten om chat functionaliteit en het designen van de applicatie (interface)
<Ronnie> beide kunnen simultaan gebeuren, onafhankelijk van elkaar
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> is wel wat erg concreet misschien, of was dat ook de bedoeling?
<DooitzedeJong> of anders gezegd wat moeten we maken?
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is het doel van het maken van Just For Learning?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik denk dat er zonder concrete stappen er weinig van komt op het  moment
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is het doel van het maken van Just For Learning?
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik ben blij dat je al zo ver bent met het prototype, maar ik denk dat we idd een doel moeten hebben zodat we weten waar we naar toe willen werken
<DooitzedeJong> Voor het geval dat nog niet iedereen de agendapunten erbij had: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/40/detail/
<commandoline> het toegankelijk maken van internetlessen voor een groter publiek d.m.v. een webapplicatie?
<leoquant> basis protocol jabber/irc?
<leoquant> commandoline, ja
<DooitzedeJong> Het moet eigenlijk een beschrijving zijn van ons project
<leoquant> docent meer mogelijkheden geven
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: wat mis je nog?
<commandoline> leoquant: +1
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> goed
<DooitzedeJong> Dat lijkt me inderdaad onze doelstelling
<commandoline> ik vind wel dat er misschien nog iets bij moet
<DooitzedeJong> samengevat:
<leoquant> tijens de vorige vergadering zijn drie elementen benoemd;
<leoquant> pdf
<commandoline> aangezien we er toch wat meer van willen maken dan alleen een webchat applicatie (verder in de toekomst)?
<leoquant> streaming media
<leoquant> en nog 1
<leoquant> ツ
<DooitzedeJong> uh
<leoquant> en het zou in modules opgebouwd worden
<DooitzedeJong> <DooitzedeJong> A. Chatten
<DooitzedeJong> <DooitzedeJong> B. Presentatie
<DooitzedeJong> <DooitzedeJong> C. Uitwisselen van bestanden
<DooitzedeJong> <DooitzedeJong> D. Delen Terminal invoer
<DooitzedeJong> <DooitzedeJong> E. Rechtenbeperking
<leoquant> vanuit deze dingen starten we deze vergadering?
<commandoline> maar moeten we die allemaal letterlijk benoemen in onze doelstelling?
<DooitzedeJong> Denk ik niet
<leoquant> juist C ook?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Hoezo leoquant?
<leoquant> wat is rechtenbeperking?
<commandoline> bijv. mensen die zich misdragen een spreekverbod opleggen.
<DooitzedeJong> Voice unvoice
<DooitzedeJong> ban unban
<DooitzedeJong> kick
<DooitzedeJong> Iets in die richting, maar daar komen we straks op
<leoquant> ik bedoelde alleen wat de app toevoegt.... aande bestaande
<Ronnie> die functies kunnen zodra we de basis gemaakt hebben 'eenvoudig' teogevoegd worden
<Ronnie> leoquant: meer knoppen, minder commando's intypen
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong,?
<DooitzedeJong> De doelstelling is het  bieden van een oplossing aan digitale docenten om digitaal les te geven d.m.v. Chatten, audiovisueel contact, het kunnen laten zien van een presentatie, het uitwisselen van bestanden, delen van bepaalde uitvoer en rechtenbeperking
<DooitzedeJong> eens?
<commandoline> hmm, ik vind dat er iets te veel in staat.
<DooitzedeJong> oke, iets te veel dmvanetjes?
<commandoline> idd
<Ronnie> ik vond de doelstelling van commandoline erg goed
<commandoline> dingen als 'audiovisueel contact' moet je niet onderschatten qua tijd die dat kost
<commandoline> ik wil het niet meteen afstrepen, maar om het nou in de kerndoelstelling op te nemen...
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Dan vind ik jouw doelstelling goed
<leoquant> ik ook
<commandoline> nog even wat mooier formuleren dan met dat digitaal i.p.v. internet
<DooitzedeJong> wat bedoel je met een groter publiek?
<DooitzedeJong> Dat er doordat het een webapp is er meer mensen kunnen worden aangetrokken?
<commandoline> idd
<commandoline> dat het makkelijker is in gebruik
<DooitzedeJong> omdat het standaard cross-platform is
<DooitzedeJong> zou dat makkelijk er ook in verwerken
<commandoline> onder andere, en een website bezoeken is een kleinere drempel dan IRC gebruiken/lernid installeren
<DooitzedeJong> klopy
<DooitzedeJong> t
<leoquant> commandoline, de workshopleider zou ook een plekje moeten krijgen in de doelstellingen imo
<DooitzedeJong> zeker
<DooitzedeJong> dat is de docent
<DooitzedeJong> of bedoel je dat niet?
<commandoline> hmm, over het algemeen is het aan de kant van de docent vaak wel minder direct nodig
<leoquant> een workshopleider zou zonder veel inwerktijd die lessen moeten kunnen geven
<commandoline> ok, daar zit wat in
<commandoline> ok, wat krijgen we als we dat allemaal samenvoegen?
<leoquant> dus zomaar moeten kunnen instappen
<leoquant> iets met veel knoppen
<leoquant> geen commandolines
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> nee serieus
<DooitzedeJong> het is commandlines :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ja leoquant
<leoquant> hmm sorry...
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> ok, mee eens.
<leoquant> dat is ook wat Ronnie  bedoelt
<DooitzedeJong> Het creëren van een webapp die makkelijk te gebruiken is voor docent en leerling
<DooitzedeJong> in het kort
<leoquant> handig is
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> handig is?
<DooitzedeJong> hoe bedoel je dat?
<leoquant> weet ik niet: handig/smart/laagdrempelig
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Intuïtief
<DooitzedeJong> Het creëren van een webapp die handig is te gebruiken voor het digitaal lesgeven
<leoquant> dank RawChid
<DooitzedeJong> Het creëren van een webapp die Intuïtief is te voor het digitaal lesgeven
<leoquant> handig==>intuitief
<RawChid> Intuïtief in gebruik
<leoquant> die-dat
<DooitzedeJong> Het creëren van een webapp dat Intuïtief in gebruik is voor het digitaal lesgeven
<leoquant> het geven van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<leoquant> punt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> ik zou nog i.p.v. creëren maken schrijven
<leoquant> prima
<DooitzedeJong> Het schrijven van een webapp dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<DooitzedeJong> .
<commandoline> en misschien nog even webapplicatie voluit?
<commandoline> verder prima.
<leoquant> +1
<DooitzedeJong> Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> tenzij iemand nog opmerkingen heeft gaan stemmen?
<DooitzedeJong> #vote Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<meetingology> Please vote on: Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<commandoline> +1
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie?
<leoquant> Ronnie, ?
 * Ronnie denkt
<leoquant> (laat maar hij is even druk)
<Ronnie> het is niet allleen het 'geven van lessen'
<Ronnie> maak ook volgen van lessen
<Ronnie> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<DooitzedeJong> Motion is niet aangenomen
<leoquant> voeg dat gewoon toe van ro
<leoquant> hij heeft gelijk
<Ronnie> zodra dat toegevoegd, dan +1
<DooitzedeJong> Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven en volgen van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<DooitzedeJong> #vote Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven en volgen van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<meetingology> Please vote on: Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven en volgen van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<commandoline> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<leoquant> oki
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie?
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Het schrijven van een webapplicatie dat intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven en volgen van digitaal vormgegeven lessen
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<StefandeVries> DE webapplicatie of HET webapplicatie?
<leoquant> de
<DooitzedeJong> de
<DooitzedeJong> zullen we dan verder gaan?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, gaan we door
<StefandeVries> dat intuïtief is > die intuïtief is*
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<leoquant> dat komt later StefandeVries
<leoquant> de taaldingetjes
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> #topic Ubuntu-NL Mwanzo project of een zelfstandig project
<meetingology> TOPIC: Ubuntu-NL Mwanzo project of een zelfstandig project (Meeting topic: Just For Learning)
<DooitzedeJong> #note Wordt dit een project van het Nederlandse Mwanzo team of gaan we zelfstandig verder?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja of Nee
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> Wel of niet een mwanzo project
<commandoline> ik zou het officieel loskoppelen, zodat het ook toegankelijk is voor mensen die niet bij mwanzo zitten.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> het is onstaan vanuit een behoefte uit mwanzo
<commandoline> als we bij c internationaal kiezen moet dat bijna wel, trouwens...
<Ronnie> loskoppelen, maar voorlopig nog de meeste discussies in -mwanzo houden
<leoquant> universeel in gebruik
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie +1
<commandoline> Ronnie: +1
<leoquant> ontwikkeling hier
<StefandeVries> leoquant +1
<leoquant> Ronnie, +1
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> #vote Zelfstanding project?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Zelfstanding project?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Ronnie> leoquant: +1 (infinite loop)
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<commandoline> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<Oer> leoquant, +1
<StefandeVries> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from StefandeVries
<leoquant> (infinite loop)
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Zelfstanding project?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: uitleg?
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom niet StefandeVries?
<leoquant> ik miste ook de toevoegingen DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> Moet ik een stem verantwoorden?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: moet niet, mag wel
<leoquant> nooit/  maar tis wel inhoudelijk..
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant, het was even kort door de bocht
<leoquant> de toevoeging is belangrijk maar is hier vastgelegd
<leoquant> universeel in gebruik
<leoquant> ontwikkeling hier
<DooitzedeJong> #note een zelfstandig project maar wel ism Ubuntu-NL-Mwanzo
<DooitzedeJong> De ontwikkeling zou ik in een later stadium hier niet meer doen
<commandoline> leoquant: in die formulering vind ik het eigenlijk wat te sterk.
<commandoline> vanwege wat DooitzedeJong ook zegt.
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Dan is de eerder aangegeven notitie goed?
<DooitzedeJong> ism Ubuntu NL Mwazo
<commandoline> in samenwerking klinkt prima :)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Verder
<DooitzedeJong> volgende stemming Internationaal of Nationaal
<DooitzedeJong> opmerkingen?
<leoquant> klein houden in eerste instantie
<leoquant> weinig mensen
<DooitzedeJong> Dat zal ook niet anders zijn
<leoquant> korte lijnen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> experimenteren adhoc
<Ronnie> leoquant: +1
<leoquant> daarna voluit intern.
<commandoline> dit is de basis, maar we moeten wel openstaan voor bijdragen uit het buitenland vind ik.
<DooitzedeJong> zou je dat sammen willen vatten in een #note
<Ronnie> ik denk zodra we chat + 1e interface klaar hebben dat we wat meer int kunnen gaan
<DooitzedeJong> klopt commandoline
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> We moeten eerst iets hebben
<commandoline> Ronnie: prima.
<leoquant> we willen geen gedoe in eerste instantie
<commandoline> we moeten er niet mee beginnen want dan kost het teveel tijd, maar we moeten het niet tegenhouden.
<DooitzedeJong> Natuurlijk niet
<commandoline> tenminste, willen we bijv. dat het ook buiten ubuntu-nl-mwanzo gebruikt gaat worden?
<leoquant> geen eindeloze vergaderingen trage commun. lijnen
<DooitzedeJong> conclusie: Internationale inmenging niet tegenhouden maar het eerst kleinschalig houden totdat we het chatten en de eerste interface klaar hebben?
<leoquant> basis leggen we hier op basis van beschikbaarheid/inzet onder ons
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: lijkt me goed
<leoquant> ben nu zeer tegebn intern. gedoe
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, +1
<Ronnie> +!
<DooitzedeJong> #vote Internationale inmenging niet tegenhouden maar het eerst kleinschalig houden totdat we het chatten en de eerste interface klaar hebben
<meetingology> Please vote on: Internationale inmenging niet tegenhouden maar het eerst kleinschalig houden totdat we het chatten en de eerste interface klaar hebben
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<StefandeVries> +0
<commandoline> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<Ronnie> +!
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Internationale inmenging niet tegenhouden maar het eerst kleinschalig houden totdat we het chatten en de eerste interface klaar hebben
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<DooitzedeJong> Oke motie aangenomen
<DooitzedeJong> We gaan verder
<DooitzedeJong> naar:
<DooitzedeJong> #topic Wel of geen wiki
<meetingology> TOPIC: Wel of geen wiki (Meeting topic: Just For Learning)
<DooitzedeJong> Hebben we een Wiki nodig? Of zouden we een applicatie kunnen maken op basis van loco directory voor agendapunten?
<leoquant> ja!
<leoquant> ja!
<leoquant> ja!]
<StefandeVries> welke van de twee?
<leoquant> wiki!
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe bedoel je StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<commandoline> nou, er werden twee dingen genoemd...
<StefandeVries> het antwoord van leoquant, omdat er twee vragen gesteld werden
<leoquant> je stelt 2 vragen
<leoquant> ツ
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Hebben we een Wiki nodig?
<commandoline> we hebben dan wel:
<commandoline> 1) launchpad
<commandoline> 2) irc meetings
<commandoline> 3) wiki
<Ronnie> wiki is goed, omdat LoCo niet veel functionalieit heeft
<DooitzedeJong> daarom
<DooitzedeJong> okr
<commandoline> ik vind dat dat in de praktijk misschien wat te veel is
<leoquant> commandoline, voortgang vastlegging is van groot belang
<Ronnie> en LoCo is gericht op Ubuntu-NL
<commandoline> bij OpenTeacher redden we het prima met blueprints en irc...
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, kan ik me voorstellen
<leoquant> bij vastlegging kunnen mensen makkelijker instromen
<DooitzedeJong> We kunnen voortgang aangeven in anounchments binnen launchpad.net
<leoquant> wiki is minder technisch
<DooitzedeJong> oneens
<leoquant> waarom?
<DooitzedeJong> anounchments maken is makkelijker dan wiki
<leoquant> waar leggen we het vast
<leoquant> dat is de vraag
<DooitzedeJong> Heeft ook rss
<commandoline> leoquant: wat wil je zoal vastleggen? Dingen als uitkomsten van de vergaderingen?
<leoquant> alles commandoline
<commandoline> functies toevoegen volgen kan prima via blueprints
<leoquant> de hele organisatie
<leoquant> afspraken
<commandoline> ik vraag me dus af wat je verder wilt toevoegen
<leoquant> mijlpalen
<commandoline> afspraken gaat over functies -> blueprints
<DooitzedeJong> Anounchments dus
<commandoline> mijlpalen zitten er standaard in
<commandoline> (in launchpad, is ervoor gemaakt)
<DooitzedeJong> je kan voor elke vergadering een blueprint aanmaken
<DooitzedeJong> die verwijst naar andere blueprints
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: dat zou ik niet doen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> dat is misschien wel een punt waar een wiki handig is
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> wiki is makkelijker intern. te maken
<leoquant> het is HET middel
<commandoline> leoquant: een Nederlandse wiki is makkelijker internationaal te maken dan launchpad?
<DooitzedeJong> Waar moeten we de wiki van gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> Als we het internationaal willen maken
<leoquant> commandoline, ja
<DooitzedeJong> Denk ik niet leoquan
<DooitzedeJong> t
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong, er zijn diverse wikiproviders
<leoquant> een goede wiki geeft overzicht
<commandoline> leoquant: een goede launchpadpagina ook.
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<commandoline> zeker dankzij de milestones en releases
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<leoquant> -1
<Ronnie> het nadeel van wiki's vind ik, dat het erg veel adminidtratie tijd kost
<Ronnie> maar ze zijn erg flexibel
<DooitzedeJong> milestones kunnen gebruikt worden voor afspreken
<commandoline> het punt is, je gaat 'm al snel voor dingen gebruiken waar launchpad misschien beter voor geschikt is
<DooitzedeJong> spraken
<commandoline> je gaat dingen op verschillende plekken krijgen
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline +1
<leoquant> dit is een project voor ontwikkelaars en gebruikers
<DooitzedeJong> Pardon
<DooitzedeJong> Voor gebruikers is er een website
<commandoline> leoquant: voor gebruikers maak je een mooie website, lijkt me, daarvoor is misschien zelfs een wiki nog te technisch
<leoquant> gewone gebruikers willen: wiki
<leoquant> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo, wij zijn ontwikkelaars
<DooitzedeJong> geen gewone gebruikers :P
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, stemmen?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> leoquant: gewone gebruikers (mensen met 0 computerkennis) hebben liever een website dan een wiki
<leoquant> we maken het niet voor ons DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> lol
<commandoline> lijkt mij tenminste ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Daar kan een website voor dienen
<leoquant> commandoline, nee hoor
<DooitzedeJong> Stemmen!!!
<DooitzedeJong> #vote wel of geen wiki?
<meetingology> Please vote on: wel of geen wiki?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<Ronnie> wat een vote zeg....
<leoquant> niet goed
<commandoline> duidelijkere vraagstelling graag
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, !
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: wel of geen wiki?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<StefandeVries> Vraagstelling niet eenduidig
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zal een stelling geven
<leoquant> pythagoras?
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: is vóór "wel of geen wiki"
<Ronnie>  pythagoras + 1
<commandoline> doe maar iets als 'we willen een wiki', dat stemt makkelijk :)
<DooitzedeJong> Launchpad.net gebruiken voor werkomgeving van ontwikkelaars en een website aanmaken voor gebruikers
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> niet goed
<StefandeVries> dan laat je het wikiaspect net weg
<leoquant> wiki wel
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> laten we eerst kijken of de meerderheid wiki afkeurt, dan kunnen we daarna verdergaan op evt. alternatieven als dat zo is
<DooitzedeJong> #vote STELLING: Er moet een wiki aangemaakt worden
<meetingology> Please vote on: STELLING: Er moet een wiki aangemaakt worden
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Ronnie> 0
<commandoline> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from commandoline
<StefandeVries> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from StefandeVries
<meetingology> 0 received from Ronnie
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: STELLING: Er moet een wiki aangemaakt worden
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:2 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Deadlock
<leoquant> tja...
<StefandeVries> Undecided..
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<leoquant> mijn stem trek ik terug
<leoquant> ik ontwikkel dit niet
<DooitzedeJong> okem waarom leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> jammer leoquant
<leoquant> dat was toch wel duidelijk
<DooitzedeJong> Jij bent medebedenker van dit alles
<Ronnie> we kunnen LP gebruiken totdat we merken dat deze niet genoeg fuinctionaliteit heeft
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we overgaan op andere middelen
<leoquant> Ronnie, prima
<DooitzedeJong> prima
<leoquant> outstanding
<commandoline> en dan bepalen we dan wat dat voor middelen zijn?
<leoquant> commandoline, ?
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> ok, prima
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ?
<Ronnie> ja, maar dan kun je bijna niet buiten de wiki ok
<Ronnie> ok = om
<Ronnie> zal wel een natuurlijk verloop zijn dan
<StefandeVries> leoquant: democratie heeft gesproken =)
<leoquant> nou....
<leoquant> het was undecided
<StefandeVries> met jouw stem weg niet
<StefandeVries> Geen wiki
<StefandeVries> jammer dan, kunt niet alles hebben
<DooitzedeJong> We hebben het nu anders gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> #vote LP gebruiken tot we merken dat deze functionaliteit  heeft
<meetingology> Please vote on: LP gebruiken tot we merken dat deze functionaliteit  heeft
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<leoquant> ik wil niet moeilijk doen en devs in de weg staan
<DooitzedeJong> oops
<commandoline> :P
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: LP gebruiken tot we merken dat deze functionaliteit  heeft
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Deadlock
<leoquant> ツ
<Ronnie> lol
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, geeft niets
<StefandeVries> daarom zei ik al: wiki, maar ja :P
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> #vote Launchpad.net gebruiken tot we merken dat LP niet genoeg functionaliteit heeft
<meetingology> Please vote on: Launchpad.net gebruiken tot we merken dat LP niet genoeg functionaliteit heeft
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<commandoline> +1
<DooitzedeJong> nu wel goed? :P
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<DooitzedeJong> +
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<StefandeVries> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from StefandeVries
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Launchpad.net gebruiken tot we merken dat LP niet genoeg functionaliteit heeft
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<DooitzedeJong> Zijn we ook van die rotzooi af :P
<DooitzedeJong> Nu het volgende
<leoquant> ja?
<DooitzedeJong> #topic Ontwerpen van het programma
<meetingology> TOPIC: Ontwerpen van het programma (Meeting topic: Just For Learning)
<DooitzedeJong> Zou een mock-up maken van het programma in Inkscape of Pencil ook handig zijn?
<DooitzedeJong> Om andere ontwikkelaars aan te trekken
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<Ronnie> 1 ja
<commandoline> ik vind dat het programma niet vast hoeft te staan, maar mock-ups maken is nooit een sject idee
<commandoline> *slecht
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> goed
<DooitzedeJong> oke :P nu komt de vote button
<leoquant> hoeft niet
<leoquant> +1
<DooitzedeJong> #vote Zou een mock-up maken van het programma in Inkscape of Pencil ook handig zijn? Ja/Nee
<meetingology> Please vote on: Zou een mock-up maken van het programma in Inkscape of Pencil ook handig zijn? Ja/Nee
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<commandoline> Als Ja 1 is:
<commandoline> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<StefandeVries> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from StefandeVries
<leoquant> +1 ja
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<Oer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Oer
<DooitzedeJong> is een bug
<DooitzedeJong> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Zou een mock-up maken van het programma in Inkscape of Pencil ook handig zijn? Ja/Nee
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> 20.00
<leoquant> goed gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> #topic Indicatie van pencil door commandoline
<meetingology> TOPIC: Indicatie van pencil door commandoline (Meeting topic: Just For Learning)
<DooitzedeJong> #chair commandoline
<meetingology> Current chairs: DooitzedeJong commandoline
<commandoline> oh, dat moet nog?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik moet gaan....
<DooitzedeJong> nah, hoeft niet
<leoquant> sorry
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> ik noemde vanmiddag het programma pencil als alternatief voor inkscape dat DooitzedeJong noemde
<DooitzedeJong> Ga door
<Ronnie> commandoline: link?
<commandoline> http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx
<commandoline> o.a. te draaien als firefox plugin
<Ronnie> erg interresant
<DooitzedeJong> Of als standalone
<commandoline> en gespecialiseerd op mock-ups, i.t.t. inkscape
<commandoline> maar zoals ik eerder al zei:
<leoquant> commandoline, wow een plugin...
<commandoline> mock-ups zet je meestal even snel in elkaar om een idee kracht bij te zetten
<DooitzedeJong> #note Mock-ups zet je meestal even snel in elkaar om een idee kracht bij te zetten
<commandoline> dus we hoeven niet allemaal hetzelfde programma te gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> #note Standaardiseren van een programma is bij mock-ups niet nodig
<commandoline> tenzij iemand daar wat op aan te merken heeft, hebben we dit punt wel gehad?
<DooitzedeJong> ik niet
<leoquant> gave link/gave mogelijkheden commandoline
<StefandeVries> ook vanuit Heerlen geen verdere op- of aanmerkingen
<DooitzedeJong> #note van leoquant "Pencil heeft gave mogelijkheden"
<leoquant> maar uh ik moet gaan
<leoquant> dag!
<DooitzedeJong> #note De website van het programma: http://pencil.evolus.vn/
<DooitzedeJong> Zullen we de overige agendapunten doorschuiven naar de volgende keer?
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is het bespreken van de modules
<DooitzedeJong> Kunnen we ook informeel doen
<DooitzedeJong> op een ander moment
<DooitzedeJong> eens?
<StefandeVries> eensch
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline en ronnie?
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie
<commandoline> kan idd
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> even lezen, was de plugin aan het istalleren, maar lukt niet in 4.0
<commandoline> ik zou het wel in een andere vergadering doen
<DooitzedeJong> klopt ronnie dan moet je eerst xulrunner 1.9.2 installeren in het software centrum
<DooitzedeJong> en dan de stand-alone versie
<commandoline> ik vind dat het wel veel is nl. om informeel te bespreken
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<commandoline> of het moet met voortgang ervan op de mailinglist, dan kan het misschien.
<StefandeVries> en het is en blijft een officieel project
<DooitzedeJong> Kan idd op de mailing lijst
<Ronnie> geen punten meer
<DooitzedeJong> Als StefandeVries daar ook lid van word
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Mar 16 19:18:20 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-03-16-18.03.moin.txt
<Ronnie> maar we moeten het binnenkort eens over 'taakverdeling' hebben (geen dealines etc, maar ook zorgen dat er geen dubbel werk komt)
<DooitzedeJong> Waneer zullen we de volgende plannen?
<Ronnie> 1 maand
<DooitzedeJong> oké
<commandoline> schuiven we de huidige punten dan door naar over 1 maand?
<DooitzedeJong> Lijkt me misschien wat te lang of  niet?
<DooitzedeJong> voor een takenverdeling
<commandoline> die zouden we kunnen doen over de mailinglist
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Zou StefandeVries daar ook lid van willen worden?
<commandoline> de rest kan wel doorgeschoven wat mij betreft.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben geen (web)developer, dus nee hoor ;)
<DooitzedeJong> om het hele zaakje te volgen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> taakverdeling via mailing lijst
<DooitzedeJong> 6 April is goed?
<DooitzedeJong> of 13?
<StefandeVries> Voor de mailinglist, of de volgende vergadering?
<commandoline> liever 6e hier (ten minste, als er niks belangrijkers tussenkomt)
<commandoline> volgende vergadering, toch?
<DooitzedeJong> volgende meeting
<DooitzedeJong> Zullen we de taakverdeling dan dmv google docs doen?
<commandoline> hmm, kan, wat is er mis met de mailinglist?
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong?
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel een document maken
<DooitzedeJong> waarin iedereen even zijn naam bij taak kan zettem
<DooitzedeJong> een spreadsheet
<commandoline> ja, begrijp ik, maar is dat in de praktijk handig?
<commandoline> meestal bekijk je per functie wie wat doet
<commandoline> en dan is er niks mis met een mailtje met daarin de taak + de persoon, lijkt me?
<commandoline> verder hebben we ook nog de assign-functie voor blueprints/bugs van launchpad
<commandoline> dus dan heb je de mailinglist om uit te vechten wie wat mag doen :P, en launchpad om het bij te houden
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> #endtalk
<StefandeVries> Zo, genoeg samengevat
<StefandeVries> Muziektijd
<Ronnie> google docs -1
<Ronnie> je hebt net tegen de wiki gestemd, en dan wil je google docs erbij halen (ofwel een wiki, maar dan van google)
<DooitzedeJong> oke ronnie
<commandoline> maar goed, launchpad kan prima zolang we duidelijke blueprints hebben.
<DooitzedeJong> ik had even niet gedacht aan assign
<RawChid> Ronnie: om iets in een oudere Python versie te draaien kan ik toch virtualenv gebruiken?
<Ronnie> geen idee, ik heb virtualenv nog nooit gebruikt
<RawChid> ok
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-17
<exalt_> biw
<Ronnie> goede middag
<Oer> middag Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> Oer, bedankt voor je zending!
 * DooitzedeJong is heel blij met het borduursel van Oer
<Oer> :-D
<Oer> gg DooitzedeJong
<Oer> ze zijn uniek.
<DooitzedeJong> Klopt, heb ze nog nooit eerder gezien :)
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien moet je contact opnemen met canonical om ze in de shop op te nemen
<Oer> ik ben bezig, ook de Kubuntu versie te maken, en dan de nieuwe simpele oranje.
<DooitzedeJong> Leuk!
<Oer> ik heb zelf de 16 kleuren borduurmachine niet :-(
<DooitzedeJong> Wordt dat tijd :P
<Oer> 6-8 kleuren zou ook genoeg zijn, maar die zijn vrij prijzig. zeker als je een model wil, met kleine kop/voet, zodat je ook op rond matteriaal ( pet ) kan borduren.
<DooitzedeJong> 3 kleuren is genoeg
<Oer> nou, dat lijkt zo.
<Oer> ik weet hoe je effecten aan het borduursel geeft, dan heb je al 2-3 tinten per kleur nodig.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Oer> maar het is zeker intressant. bijvoorbeeld, je kan een persoonlijk shirt laten maken, ubuntu logo, ubuntero, member sinds dd-mm-yyyy
<DooitzedeJong> Jep, dat is wel leuk voor Ubuntu Nederland
<DooitzedeJong> of niet?
<Oer> ja, zo zijn er nog meer mogenlijkheden ( voor ubuntu )
<Oer> dus, doe mij effe 10.000 euro voor een 16 color machine, en een 1500 voor garens inkopen :P
<DooitzedeJong> Bij wat voor bedrijf deed je dat ook al weer?
<DooitzedeJong> Het laten maken van die dingen
<Oer> grapje, ik ben met die dame bezig, mogenlijk gaat ze gunstiger werken, als ik logoś aanlever.
<Oer> een borduurshop hier in de binnenstad, er zijn er meer, maar ze is nu al goedkoper.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik bedoel, jij had die Ubuntu borduursels toch ergens laten maken?
<Oer> ja, waterhang heet ze.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik stuur je een 10.10 10.04 CDs toe
<DooitzedeJong> 97 gram
<Oer> gnome + kde ?
<DooitzedeJong> 10.04 alleen Gnome
<Oer> ah die had ik al, maar dat geeft niet.
<Oer> 10.10 gnome wel ?
<DooitzedeJong> oh, zal ik er dan een 10.04 KDE bij doen
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> 10.10 Gnome
<DooitzedeJong> 10.10 KDE
<Oer> ja, beiden 10.10 ajb
<DooitzedeJong> 10.10 Gnome nog een?
<DooitzedeJong> Dan ben je net zo duur uit
<Oer> die 2 is zat hoor :-)
<DooitzedeJong> Geen probleem hoor
<DooitzedeJong> echt niet?
<Oer> nee, doe die maar aan de volgende.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb er nog 34
<DooitzedeJong> Daar kan je echt nog wel een van hebben
<Oer> die ben je zo kwijt, adv bij den supermarkt zetten bijvoorbeeld
<DooitzedeJong> Heb geen displat
<DooitzedeJong> wordt dan nie veel
<Oer> ow ik lees terug, je hebt 10.04 kde en 10.10 kde ?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Nog 5 10.04 KDE
<Oer> dan heb ik met 10.04 kde en 10.10 gnome+ kde de collectie complet natuurlijk
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Doe ik die erbij
<Oer> als dat past in zelfde gewicht
<Oer> mooi :-)
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<Oer> dan ga ik nu bij mama de hondjes uitlaten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<StefandeVries> Vreemd, Pidgin wilde niet meewerken. Dan maar XChat
<leoquant> gelukt zou ik zeggen
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Maar ja, minpunten voor Pidgin
<leoquant> begrijpelijk
<StefandeVries> In ieder geval; daar ben ik dan. =)
<leoquant> ik vind het niet echt een irc client
<Ronnie> welkom StefandeVries
<Ronnie> ;)
<leoquant> tis vloeken in de kerk ik weet het...
<StefandeVries> dank je, Ronnie ;)
<leoquant> Ronnie, ook zo'n pdginner
<StefandeVries> Ieder z'n meug, leoquant. Dat is nou net waar Linux om draait, vind ik. :)
<leoquant> zekur!
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: de laatste tijd nog met Django aan de gang geweest?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Heb een project in C++ moeten (bege)leiden
<leoquant> Ronnie, wil je testresultaten/uitslagen zien?
<Ronnie> leoquant: waarvan?
<leoquant> jfl
<Ronnie> sure
<leoquant> wil je mij morgen er doorheen helpen als je tijd hebt?
<leoquant> dan pak ik morgen mijn testlaptop erbij
<Ronnie> morgen niet zo veel tijd denk ik, maar kan wel even in schooltijd denk ik
<leoquant> "als" ik vragen heb bedoel ik...
<leoquant> resultaten kan ik ook met commandoline /dooitze bespreken if aroound
<leoquant> -o
<leoquant> en StefandeVries ook misschien
<StefandeVries> whenever you need me, leoquant ;)
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> (ik installeer/test niet van alles op mijn main compu)
<leoquant> laatste opmerking: hadden we het met betr. tot jfl niet ook over toegankelijkheid gehad als speerpunt?
<leoquant> ik lees de eerste opzet/vergadering nog even door, nevermind
<leoquant> johanvd \o/
<johanvd> kernelupdate, he. dan moet je even rebooten :)
<leoquant> gaat u goed? long time no talk
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-18
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, iedereen
<leoquant> goedemorgen
<StefandeVries> morgen..=)
<StefandeVries> De keelontsteking is terug =(
<leoquant> StefandeVries, wat adviseer jij: ik wil een printer en bestanden delen tussen linux en windows. is openvpn iets?
<leoquant> o sorry te horen :/
<StefandeVries> openvpn? lijkt mij te gecompliceerd
<StefandeVries> Werkt Samba niet net zo goed?
<StefandeVries> Of een ftp-server op de Linux-pc
<leoquant> ftp heb ik aan gedacht
<leoquant> is makkelijk tussen micros. en linux
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> kijk het wordt een intern netwerk
<leoquant> zonder open poorten naar de boze buitenwereld
<StefandeVries> Met een centraal serversysteem, of gewoon van pc naar pc?
<leoquant> eerst pc naa pc idd ツ
<StefandeVries> For the time being.. =)
<leoquant> dus gewoon ftp is openvpn overdone ofzo?
<StefandeVries> ja, openVPN werkt vooral heel veilig over het boze grote web
<StefandeVries> Voor je netwerk..gewoon FTP pakken
<leoquant> ah zo
 * leoquant blijft zich inlezen in ftp
<leoquant> (putty?)
<StefandeVries> putty is naar mijn weten een ssh-client
<StefandeVries> En SSH is in wezen geen file transfer-protocol
<leoquant> (heb ooit putty gebruikt op windows, klepel,klok verhaal
<leoquant> bedankt ik richt me op ftp
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> keep us posted:)
<leoquant> joo ツ
<RawChid> SFTP > FTP
<hannie> RawChid, ping
<RawChid> pong
<RawChid> ping: unkown host hannie
<RawChid> Hmmmm :P
<RawChid> 16 april houden we een Ubuntu Jam in Nijmegen !
<DooitzedeJong> Leuk!
<RawChid> :-D
<DooitzedeJong> Wij waarschijnlijk op de Zaterdag
<DooitzedeJong> Officieel mag het dan geen Ubuntu Jam heten volgens mij :P
<RawChid> Waar? en welke datum
<DooitzedeJong> Burgum Sterrenwacht
<DooitzedeJong> 17e
<DooitzedeJong> April
<DooitzedeJong> Hoogstwaarschijnlijk
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> 17 april is op een zondag
<DooitzedeJong> Dan wordt het anders
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Dan wordt het ook 16?
<DooitzedeJong> Wij zijn nog in overleg
<RawChid> Zou wel cool zijn als we op 2 plekken op dezelfde dag doen.
<RawChid> Ah, voor de locatie?
<DooitzedeJong> nee die is duidelijk
<DooitzedeJong> in Burgum
<RawChid> Ja, maar de datum. Waar ligt dat aan...
<DooitzedeJong> Zondag ga ik naar de kerk
<DooitzedeJong> :0
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<RawChid> Ahzo
<RawChid> Nou, zou cool zijn als jullie het ook op 16 april doen dan :P
<RawChid> Zaterdag that is ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Zouden we contact kunnen houden via IRC
<RawChid> Ja :)
<RawChid> Heb je al een idee wat jullie gaan doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Dat gaan we daar bepalen :{
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Eerst even kennismaken met elkaar
<DooitzedeJong> Ubuntu Fryslan is een startende gemeenschap
<RawChid> Oh tuurlijk
<DooitzedeJong> Dus dit is een mix van IRL meeting en Global Jam
<FOAD> Is er ook een BBQ?
 * RawChid denkt erover na FOAD 
<RawChid> Het weer moet wel meezitten...
<FOAD> Er zijn ook winterBBQ's.
<OerHeks> ah, met handwarmers ?
<DooitzedeJong> Morgen heb je ze waarschijnlijk binnen OerHeks
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<OerHeks> leuk leuk.
<DooitzedeJong> De CDs
<OerHeks> als ik ooit een demo geef, zal dat wel leuk staan, de historie.
<DooitzedeJong> Ze zijn eigenlijk bedoeld om weg te geven :P
<OerHeks> ow dat vind ik ook niet erg, al heb ik tot nu toe 4 mensen aan 64 bit ubuntu geholpen, 32 bit nog niet eigenlijk.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ga zo door!
<OerHeks> wel als live cd gedraaid.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> ping RawChid
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-19
<StefandeVries> môge.
<leoquant> morning
<StefandeVries> morning there
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het aan de andere kant?
<leoquant> een straffe zon hier achter het glas
<leoquant> ftp experimenten even gestaakt
<StefandeVries> hier een waterig zonnetje
<StefandeVries> ja, even op iets anders richten?
<leoquant> we hadden wat windows 7 problemen
<leoquant> dat wil zeggen zoontje...:P
<StefandeVries> Ah..:p
<StefandeVries> En hij wil niet aan Linux?
<leoquant> hij was aan de linux, we zijn op hetzelfde moment ingestapt: 6 jaar terug?(ongeveer)
<leoquant> hij ging snel, en vond het erg leuk
<StefandeVries> Ow, dat is eerder dan ik
<StefandeVries> Maar toch WIndows 7?
<leoquant> maar ipod/itunes en games brachten hem netjes terug naar windows...
<StefandeVries> de reden dat ik hier een ongebruikte iPod nano, touch én shuffle heb liggen..
<StefandeVries> hoewel..de nano en touch zijn te synchroniseren
<StefandeVries> maar sleur-en-pleur naar m'n telefoon werkt veel fijner
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> vooral games/gamen was de reden, erg jammer hoor
<leoquant> zo hadden we samen een project: linux
<StefandeVries> jammer
<StefandeVries> zal hij nog genezen kunnen worden, denk je? :P
<leoquant> nee!
<leoquant> als het goed verdwijnt ie volgende jaar
<StefandeVries> studeren?
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> en weet-ie al wat hij gaat studeren?
<leoquant> iets met sterren :P
<StefandeVries> aha
<StefandeVries> ja, daar heb ik wel eens wat van gehoord
<StefandeVries> 'iets met sterren' :P
<leoquant> ja tis wat
<StefandeVries> nou ja, als dat zijn interesse heeft
<leoquant> jazeker
<StefandeVries> doe mij maar technische informatica
<leoquant> volgens mij geknipt voor je
<StefandeVries> volgens mij ook =)
<StefandeVries> als ik me zo blijf voelen ben ik vanavond gewoon bij de Pythoncursus
<leoquant> gelukkig
<leoquant> er zwerft iets bijzonders rond in viruswereld
<leoquant> zo ben ik op en af misselijk
<leoquant> enfin
<leoquant> offtopic
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ja, veel is er on-topic niet gaande
<leoquant> hoeft ook niet
<StefandeVries> dt klopt =)
 * StefandeVries gaat dan maar idlen
<leoquant> ik ook.....
 * leoquant is in lurking mode
<RawChid> pong Ronnie
<RawChid> Ronnie, weet je of wij het ook GLobal Jam mogen noemen?
<Ronnie> RawChid: ja, ik vind dat we het gewoon "Ubuntu Jam Nijmegen" kunnen noemen
<Ronnie> RawChid: heb je al een aanvangtijd en eindtijd in gedachten?
<RawChid> 11 uur aanvang is prima
<RawChid> Eindtijd maakt me niet zoveel uit. Wellicht rond 17 u
<RawChid> Lijkt me ook wel leuk om gezamelijk te eten
<RawChid> Ronnie, ik ben weer off.
<Ronnie> oke
<RawChid> Misschien wel beter om de Jams apart te hoduen
<RawChid> Qua aankondiging
<RawChid> Nu echt weg. LAterz!
<StefandeVries> hè, DooitzedeJong is er niet..
<commandoline> die is er net vandoor...
<StefandeVries> nou ja, hij zal er vanavond wel zijn
<commandoline> geen idee, maar wel een redelijke kans
<commandoline> aangezien hij al die pythonlessen heeft ingehaald
<StefandeVries> ik zie t wel...
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: De CD is aangekomen. Dank je. :)
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<DooitzedeJong> Zijn ze bij jouw ook aangekomen OerHeks?
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: ik lees op het form dat je nog niet alle lessen voltooid hebt; welke moet je nog voltooien?
<DooitzedeJong> Die van twee weken geleden volgens mij en die van vorige week
<DooitzedeJong> Ik weet nu wel veel van functie's maar moet nog veel leren
<StefandeVries> Oké
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582483/
<DooitzedeJong> is dat een goede functie voor len()
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries of commandoline?
<StefandeVries> Nee, deze geeft alleen elk item in lijst weer, wat je wilt is dat hij het aantal items laat zien
<StefandeVries> Kleine aanpassing, en dan is-ie goed ;)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuone.com/p/iPr/
<DooitzedeJong> en nu?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> je moet iets met een variabele doen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> En bij die variabele wordt voor elk item in de lijst eentje opgeteld
<DooitzedeJong> ah
<DooitzedeJong> Dat was ik vergeten
<StefandeVries> Als je denkt het te hebben; hier is een mogelijke oplossing(voorbeeldprogramma): http://paste.ubuntu.com/582485/
<OerHeks> thnx DooitzedeJong , ik maak ze net open > http://picpaste.com/CIMG0341-qwZWNps6.JPG
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<DooitzedeJong> Zijn ze niet mooi :P
<DooitzedeJong> Heb je wel heel mooi neegelegd
<OerHeks> jawel , zeer schoon > http://picpaste.com/CIMG0340-eXXkwLAo.JPG
<DooitzedeJong> Mag ik ze als reclame gebruiken? :P
<OerHeks> ja hoor
<OerHeks> met naam en toenaam :p
<DooitzedeJong> creative commons zekur?
<DooitzedeJong> hoe moet ik aangeven dat als de variable boven de 0 zit iets moet doen
<DooitzedeJong> if length => 0: ?
<DooitzedeJong> if length > 0:
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> Wat zei je?
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: if length > 0:
<StefandeVries> hallo weer, leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> kwam ik ook net weer achter
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> goedemiddag allen
<Ronnie> hey loe
<Ronnie> leoquant:
<StefandeVries> Ik zal maar geen foto van mijn bureau hier plaatsen, OerHeks en DooitzedeJong :P
<leoquant> hi Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> Je wilt die van mij ook niet zien StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuone.com/p/iPr/
<DooitzedeJong> Is het zo goed?
<commandoline> Could not locate object
<StefandeVries> idd
<DooitzedeJong> ach, begint tie weer
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuone.com/p/iPz/
<StefandeVries> paste.ubuntu.com werkt sneller
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: 2 opmerkingen
<commandoline> 1: wat doet de letter 't' daar?
<DooitzedeJong> al opgelost
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: oké, alleen die t imoet eg
<DooitzedeJong> doet niets
<commandoline> 2: nu wordt de uitkomst geprint, maar dat is nergens voor nodig.
<StefandeVries> En een functie geeft meestal een waarde terug
<StefandeVries> (zie ook mijn voorbeeld)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> da's het hele idee van een functie, je geeft een (aantal) waardes, en de functie doet dan met die input één van de volgende dingen:
<commandoline> 1) iets teruggeven (meestal na een berekening)
<DooitzedeJong> dus schrijven naar een variable?
<commandoline> 2) iets aan de 'state' van het programma aanpassen (bijv. het programma afsluiten, iets op het scherm tonen, gebruikersinput vragen en op basis daarvan wat doen, etc.)
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: i = num(#list here)
<commandoline> bedoel je dan?
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe bedoel je?
<commandoline> nou, ervan uitgaande dat die functie er al is.
<commandoline> (dat die gedefinieerd is)
<commandoline> dan kan je zoiets doen:
<DooitzedeJong> def num(lijst):
<DooitzedeJong> 	for items in lijst:
<DooitzedeJong> 		length += 1
<commandoline> lijst = [1, "test", 3.4]
<DooitzedeJong> Zo iseie toch goed?
<commandoline> er moet nog een return bij
<commandoline> de berekening gaat goed
<DooitzedeJong> oke, en waarom moet dat?
<commandoline> maar nu geeft 'ie niks terug
<commandoline> en dus gaat de waarde van length verloren
<commandoline> trouwens, length += 1 kan je niet meteen doen
<commandoline> dat kan pas als je boven de for loop dit zet:
<commandoline> i = 0
<commandoline> eh
<commandoline> length = 0
<StefandeVries> length = 0
<StefandeVries> ja:P
<DooitzedeJong> Je hoefde toch enkel en alleen een functie te schrijven?
<DooitzedeJong> of moet je het ook implemteren
<commandoline> je bedoelt uitvoeren?
<commandoline> i.p.v. implementeren?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> dat is nl. vaak handig om te doen als je een functie schrijft, dan weet je zeker dat hij het doet
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582496/
<commandoline> die functie klopt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> heb je 'm nu ook getest?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Wat moest er nog meer gedaan worden?
<commandoline> ok, dan is 'ie klaar :)
<commandoline> voor de volgende les?
<commandoline> staat wel in de logs
<DooitzedeJong> oh ja, we moeten het rekenmachine programma herschrijven
<StefandeVries> klopt
<commandoline> oja, was ik alweer vergeten
<commandoline> omdat ik dat achteraf een stomme opdracht vond :P
<StefandeVries> maar nu je dit goed hebt volbracht, is dat ook een eitje, denk ik
<DooitzedeJong> denk ik ook wel
<StefandeVries> commandoline: je moest wát hebben:P
<DooitzedeJong> Je kunt het letterlijk uit adresboek.py kopieëren
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> dat kan
<StefandeVries> maar dan leer je niks
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<commandoline> kan dat trouwens?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> volgens mij moet je de boel toch echt nog wat omschrijven
<commandoline> zoveel zelfs dat het voor mij sneller zou zijn om het gewoon opnieuw te typen
<DooitzedeJong> niet bij het menu
<commandoline> ok, die kan je idd kopieren
<DooitzedeJong> De rest natuurlijk niet
<commandoline> idd
<StefandeVries> En, DooitzedeJong, lukt het een beetje?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja redelijk
<StefandeVries> oké =)
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe moet je een functie maken met twee parameters?
<DooitzedeJong> dus optellen(getal1)
<commandoline> zo:
<DooitzedeJong> en optellen(getal2)
<DooitzedeJong> samenvoegen
<commandoline> optellen(getal1, getal2)
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt
<commandoline> en in de definitie:
<commandoline> def optellen(getal1, getal2):
<commandoline>     #body
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> eh, body betekent hier alles wat in de functie staat
<DooitzedeJong> vertel verder maar niets
<DooitzedeJong> ;)
<commandoline> hmm, ik verraad weer veel te veel :P
<StefandeVries> Tijd om weer eens in Python te programmeren
<commandoline> jij switcht elke zaterdag? :P
<DooitzedeJong> blijkbaar
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik heb één taal die ik goed beheers en één taal die ik beheers, maar van welke ik mijn kennis nog altijd wil uitbreiden. Vullen jullie zelf maar in welke C++, en welke Python is:P
 * commandoline heeft een vaag vermoeden :P
<StefandeVries> haha =)
<leoquant> gaat ie op forum zeggen dat "ie" niet kan......
<StefandeVries> wie bedoel je?
<leoquant> :/ das geen reclame
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, is "ie" hier?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, een leugentje kan ook af en toe...
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> "ja ik kom ook"
<leoquant> er is geen hond die het controleert
<leoquant> maar het staat zo "leuk"
<StefandeVries> Zouden we eigenlijk eens moeten doen
<leoquant> ja!
<leoquant> ik kom reacties
<StefandeVries> en wie er niet is krijgt een waarschuwing van meester leoquant:P
<leoquant> nee, maar....
<leoquant> snap je
<StefandeVries> ja =)
<commandoline> leoquant: even tussendoor, ben jij ermee akkoord dat JFL overstapt op de AGPL?
<leoquant> ja commandoline
<StefandeVries> op de wiki staan ook veel deelnemers die er nooit of één keer zijn geweest, vind ik jammer.
<leoquant> klopt StefandeVries
<commandoline> nou ja, dat was te verwachten...
<StefandeVries> ja, maar niet netjes
<leoquant> StefandeVries,  en commandoline  tis natuurlijk weekend
<StefandeVries> ik duik zo nog even het bed in met een aspirine, water en een boek
<leoquant> en als men 1 maal mist, denkt men misschien niet meer te kunnen aanhaken?
<commandoline> misschien, ik verbaas me zelf er eigenlijk over hoeveel mensen er nog zijn
<StefandeVries> de logs zijn duidelijk genoeg, lijkt mij
<StefandeVries> En we zijn er altijd
<commandoline> en ook dat er nog altijd mensen bij komen
<leoquant> klopt ook commandoline
<leoquant> er zijn hele trouwe bezoekers
<StefandeVries> Dat zeer
<StefandeVries> En daar zijn we blij mee
<leoquant> nou, er wordt veel tijd in gestoken
<StefandeVries> vooral door commandoline
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> misschien als "we" nog bekender worden....etc etc.
<leoquant> vergeet niet in nov. is dit opgestart
<leoquant> met nix
<StefandeVries> For the time being doen we het goed, toch?
<leoquant> zeer
<StefandeVries> Als je al ziet hoeveel leden er hier actief rondhangen, en meedenken en -doen
<StefandeVries> En hoeveel leden er geholpen worden
<StefandeVries> leoquant en ik met de CoC toen, de Pythoncursus, de wikicursus..
<leoquant> ik heb een uitnodiging gekregen
<leoquant> waar we als team wat mee kunnen
<StefandeVries> vertel, leoquant
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek. Informatie over dit initiatief vind je hier. Via de mail is een oproep gedaan te participeren, de oproep in het Engels: "Our goal is to give all attendees a taste of the wide variety of tools on the Ubuntu platform that can be used to create awesome applications, and to showcase some applications that have been created and explain how they were put together." Er liggen mogelijk kansen voor
<leoquant>  ons webapp project JustForLearning.
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<StefandeVries> Niet verkeerd
<leoquant> jfl zou als startproject ingepland kunnen worden
<leoquant> alle voor "ons"relevante dingen zet ik op de mwanzo wiki
<StefandeVries> als alle betrokkenen ermee instemmen, kan dat inderdaad. misschien een balletje opgooien bij de leader? =)
<leoquant> het schema is al aardig vol/bezet zie ik
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, !
<StefandeVries> Ik ga even eten. Tot zo! =)
<leoquant> de lead van het project
<leoquant> doeg!
<commandoline> hmm, het zou kunnen, maar als ik het zo zie is het toch vooral applicaties die al bestaan.
<DooitzedeJong> sry, was even in python bezig
<commandoline> wij hebben nog vrij weinig te laten zien, behalve het prototype van Ronnie dat nog niet online staat.
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> commandoline, ik neem aan dat je de mail niet gehad hebt, vandaar dat ik het hier even plaats
<commandoline> bovenstaande bedoel je?
 * Ronnie wrijft over de glazen lamp en wenst een eigen server ;)
<leoquant> misschien wordt het jfl project wel gevolgd door leden vab community
<commandoline> het idee lijkt me verder wel goed, we kunnen het altijd proberen :)
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<leoquant> let wel DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> dat je als lead het aanspreekpunt bent
<DooitzedeJong> Dat weet ik
<commandoline> m.a.w., je krijgt het nog druk :P
<leoquant> "we" moeten dit niet allemaal individueel gaan opzetten/regelen
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> klopt commandoline
<leoquant> vergt wat overleg idd
<commandoline> aan de andere kant, hadden we afgelopen meeting niet afgesproken om de basis lokaal te ontwikkelen?
<leoquant> zeer juist, dat blijven we ook doen
<commandoline> ik heb er weinig op tegen om internationaal te gaan, zolang we ons maar wel hoofdzakelijk richten op het maken van de basis.
<leoquant> dit zou slechts een knipoog zijn naar de intern. community
<DooitzedeJong> De communicatie moet ook goed zijn
<commandoline> hmm, dat lijkt me niet
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> geen uitnodiging
<commandoline> dus je wil het presenteren, maar tegelijk geen andere mensen accepteren?
<leoquant> maar een presentatie waar op loco nivo aan gewerkt wordt
<DooitzedeJong> Daar kunnen we nog misschien beter even mee wachten
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> maar de appdev weken zijn niet frequent....
<commandoline> hmm, mijn ervaring is dat publiciteit mensen oplevert die willen helpen, zeker als het idee aanslaat
<leoquant> vaak
<leoquant> we hoeven niet nu een beslissing te nemen!
<DooitzedeJong> maar commandoline, als we het idee naar buiten willen brengen zullen we echt wat beters aan moeten komen
<leoquant> vandaag bedoel ik
<DooitzedeJong> natuurlijk niet
<DooitzedeJong> maar het is wel goed dat we het erover hebben
<leoquant> yep
<commandoline> nou ja, ik heb geen bezwaar zolang we allemaal de basis maken maar op de eerste plek houden.
<leoquant> die presentatie verandert niets aan onze afspraken eerder gemaakt
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, hoe staat het project in launchpad?
<leoquant> restricted/mod
<leoquant> engelstalig?
<commandoline> moderated
<DooitzedeJong> engels en nederlands
<commandoline> en tot nu toe engelstalig
<commandoline> alleen engels toch?
<DooitzedeJong> basispagina niet
<DooitzedeJong> allemaal
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> en willen we dat naar het Nederlands omzetten?
<commandoline> blueprints etc?
<commandoline> of houden we dat Engels?
<DooitzedeJong> Engels houden
<DooitzedeJong> lijkt mij
<commandoline> als ik naar de vergadering kijk zou ik zeggen -> Nederlands, hoewel het vroeg of laat dan wel naar het Engels terugmoet...
<DooitzedeJong> Daarom, dan kunnen we net zo goed het Engels houden
<Ronnie> ik zou zeggen engels, volgens mij is er hier niemand die engles niet goed begrijpt
<commandoline> ok, dan houden we die pagina enels
<commandoline> *engels
<leoquant> degenen die zich zouden aanmelden voor jfl kunnen in de "wacht" (voorlopig) om daarna een switch naar Engelstalig te maken wanneer de basis staat
<leoquant> naar enkel engelstalig
<commandoline> hmm, als de launchpadpagina en de code engels is, kan iedereen meewerken die wil
<DooitzedeJong> ja, dat was toch ook de bedoeling
<commandoline> ook als je niet in een team zit, kan je je aan bugs assignen + branches maken voor zover ik weet
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> ook internationaal, daar doel ik op.
<leoquant> (toch?
<commandoline> ik vind het prima...
<DooitzedeJong> ja, maar branches voor het project zelf kunnen enkel aangemaakt worden door de developers
<leoquant> zou Ronnie hier over willen horen ook
<leoquant> ik hoor het wel
<leoquant> ga even wat doen...
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: klopt, daarom bestaat de merge-functionaliteit.
<leoquant> later
<commandoline> ok, doei
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<leoquant> tot straks
<DooitzedeJong> oant sa
<commandoline> ik switch nu trouwens de licentie
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<commandoline> dan kan ik tegelijk wel even de zin van de voorpagina vertalen
<DooitzedeJong> Kan
<commandoline> lijkt me niet handig om die NL te laten als de rest Engels is?
<DooitzedeJong> nee idd
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582517/
<DooitzedeJong> Is het zo bijna klaar?
<commandoline> als het werkt, lijkt het me goed genoeg :P
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<commandoline> je gebruikt een beetje erg veel functies :P
<DooitzedeJong> te veel functie's?
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<commandoline> bekijk de uitwerking even
<commandoline> nou, teveel kan ik niet zeggen, ik had er niks bijgezet over hoe veel :P
<commandoline> ik zat zelf ook te twijfelen wat ik zou doen toen ik de uitwerking maakte...
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> het belangrijkste is momenteel om het gewoon overzichtelijk te houden
<DooitzedeJong> ik kan het toch ook in een bestandje zetten toch, die functies?
<commandoline> in een apart bestandje?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> dat kan, dan spreek je van een module
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> import module_functions
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> .py
<commandoline> werd behandeld in de vorige les hoe je die gebruikt, nog niet hoe je die aanmaakt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> jamme
<DooitzedeJong> r
<commandoline> maar jouw code werkt als je een bestand:
<commandoline> module_functions.py aanmaakt
<commandoline> met daarin je functies
<commandoline> Just For Learning is a web application for giving and following digital lessons, and aims to be easy to use.
<commandoline> heb ik nu
<DooitzedeJong> geen -ing volgens mij
<DooitzedeJong> to give and follow
<commandoline> hmm, hoe zat het ook alweer...
<DooitzedeJong> Just For Learning is a web application to give and follow digital lessons, and aims to be easy to use.
<commandoline> dat klinkt iig goed
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, dat vraag ik me ook af :P
<commandoline> ok, we hebben een nieuwe licentie :)
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is igg ook al weer
<commandoline> igg?
<OerHeks> in geen geval.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<OerHeks> iig = in ieder geval.
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel iig
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> ik dacht al
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb wel een opdracht voor cursus python
<OerHeks> vaak is het de vraag juist krijgen, de oplossing.
<DooitzedeJong> Maak een programma die je vraagt naar vertalingen van woorden
<DooitzedeJong> een soort openteacher voor de commandline
<DooitzedeJong> Ze mogen gebruik maken van de broncode van Open Teacher
<commandoline> kan heel simpel met de nieuwe versie, die bestaat uit modules...
<commandoline> dus je hoeft alleen de modules die gebruikersinterfacecode bevatten opnieuw te schrijven
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> maar da's dan wel vrij veel werk :P
<commandoline> maar misschien is zoiets wel een idee idd...
<commandoline> of we gebruiken JFL, dat heeft momenteel meer behoefte aan devs :P
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe moet ik de module importeren?
<DooitzedeJong> JFL is nog niet code vatbaar :P
<DooitzedeJong> voor code vatbaar
<DooitzedeJong> hoe moet ik de code importeren
<DooitzedeJong> import module_functions.py	?
<commandoline> zonder .py
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Wat wilt u doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Traceback (most recent call last):
<DooitzedeJong>   File "calculator.py", line 14, in <module>
<DooitzedeJong>     keuze = menu(menu_opties)
<DooitzedeJong> NameError: name 'menu' is not defined
<commandoline> probeer module_functions.menu(menu_opties) eens
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> werkt net zoals met os, sys, etc.
<DooitzedeJong> oh oke
<commandoline> (zie voor meer info de les van vorige week)
<DooitzedeJong> Daar ben ik nog niet commandoline :P
<commandoline> die les was bedoeld als even rustig er wat tussendoor
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> om een beetje bij te komen van functies :P
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> geen errors, joepie
<DooitzedeJong> toch wel
<commandoline> dat durf ik niet meer te zeggen, 'geen errors'
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Daar ben ik weer
<DooitzedeJong> Nog steeds een error
<commandoline> da's de andere kant van programmeren, debuggen.
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582530/
<commandoline> ik ben gewend om het import-statement helemaal bovenaan te zetten
<commandoline> (nou ja, onder de licentie, als die erbij staat)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> en die gewoonte hebben de meeste python devs, dus dat zou ik maar aanwennen.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zie de fout al
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> menu_opties en opties?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<commandoline> je kan de menu_opties list trouwens verwijderen uit de module
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> module_functions.py bedoel ik dan
<commandoline> en dat is dan fout daar:
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> def menu(opties):
<commandoline> en dan gebruik je dan i.p.v. opties menu_opties
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Dan heb jij een fout gemaakt in de het adresboek
<DooitzedeJong> Daar staat de functie als volgt
<commandoline> waar?
<commandoline> welk bestand?
<commandoline> (linkje?)
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580234/
<commandoline> wat dan?
<DooitzedeJong> die menu_opties
<commandoline> hier klopt dat
<commandoline> want er bestaat een lijst menu_opties
<commandoline> die bestaat in jouw functie niet
<DooitzedeJong> hier wel, ja, bij mij ook
<commandoline> dan hoort 'ie daar niet te staan, iig
<commandoline> want nu doet 'ie niets met de opties die je meegeeft
<commandoline> en gebruikt 'ie die uit het bestand
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<commandoline> en dat is niet helemaal de bedoeling, want de functie geeft aan door dat argument te ondersteunen dat hij de doorgegeven opties weergeeft
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<DooitzedeJong> oops verkeerde link
<DooitzedeJong> volgens mij
<DooitzedeJong> laat anders maar, je hebt al genoeg uitleg gegeven
<StefandeVries> wat is er niet duidelijk?
<DooitzedeJong> het is duidelijk
<StefandeVries> echt?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> Duidelijk genoeg om er vanavond bij te kunnen zijn? +)
<StefandeVries> =)*
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<StefandeVries> Vast wel dan:P
<DooitzedeJong> ik ben nog bezig met de nieuwe calculator, ik heb wat veel functies gebruikt en deze in een appart document gestopt
<DooitzedeJong> module_functions.py
<DooitzedeJong> Alleen nu loop ik vast
<DooitzedeJong> Door slecht debuggen ;)
<StefandeVries> mag ik vragen waarom je die functies in een apart bestand gezet hebt?
<DooitzedeJong> omdat het er zoveel waren
<StefandeVries> Hmm, oké
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: hmm, valt nog wel mee hoor. In de praktijk wordt een bestand meer gebruikt om functies te groeperen, maar goed, het is een leuke oefening...
<StefandeVries> Leuke oefening, als het werkt
<DooitzedeJong> ALS
<DooitzedeJong> Ik maak er een module van
<DooitzedeJong> rekenmachine()
<DooitzedeJong> rekenmachine(invoer_1, invoer_2)
 * StefandeVries denkt ineens aan een leuke implementatie..
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Laat Stefan maar eens denken :P
<StefandeVries> waarbij je gewoon 3 + 2 kunt invoeren, en het werkt
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> zou kunnen
 * StefandeVries start Geany op
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> da's gewoon input()?
<DooitzedeJong> Wil je mijn code
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<StefandeVries> Neuh, ik kan t zelf wel ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kun je net zo goed python opstarten StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ja, dat kan
<StefandeVries> maar voor een eindgebruiker is dat niet praktisch
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb de module bijna af :)
<DooitzedeJong> Straks even debuggen :P
<DooitzedeJong> Dat vind ik het leukst wat er is :P
<StefandeVries> Als-ie niet gedebugd is, is ie niet af:P
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<Ronnie> leoquant, DooitzedeJong, StefandeVries, commandoline: Ik denk dat we wel bij de appWeek mee kunnen doen. 2 (ervaren?) developers kunnen we nog echt wel gebruiken. Mochten er meer devs aanmelden kunnen we de rest in de 'wacht' zetten. Ik denk dat de personen die in de wacht staan wel vrij snel af zullen haken, vandaar dat ik wel 2 internationale personen er bij zou kunnen hebben (alhoewel we in de vergadering hadden afgesproken). Ik denk dat w
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik vind het geen probleem, zolang onze focus niet verschuift van het werkelijk maken van het programma naar reclame etc. maken.
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline +1
<StefandeVries> Eerste versie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582545/
<commandoline> hmm, vrij mooie parser
<DooitzedeJong> ziet er goed uit!
<StefandeVries> hoewel er nog wat extra try's en excepts in konden
<StefandeVries> maar goed, dat kan nog wel een keer
<commandoline> dit is niet foutloos idd, maar het geeft wel weer mooi weer hoe snel dit met python kan :)
<commandoline> ik heb ooit iets soortgelijks gebruikt bij een grafische rekenmachine
<StefandeVries> Ik ga die fouten afhandeling meteen maken:P
<commandoline> (met Qt GUI, niet zo'n ding dat grafieken plot)
<StefandeVries> Ja, die heb je me eens laten zien
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582547/
<commandoline> allen was ik te lui om een parser te schrijven en gebruikte ik, *waarschuwing*eval()*waarschuwing*
<DooitzedeJong> Mij code tot nu toe
<DooitzedeJong> brb moet eten
<StefandeVries> eval()
<StefandeVries> brrr
<commandoline> ja, jouw oplossing is mooier :)
<StefandeVries> En niet eens lastig
<commandoline> nee, het is weer een mooi staaltje snelle python-code :)
<commandoline> *snelle -> korte
<StefandeVries> Als ik dat in C++ had moeten doen was ik iets langer bezig geweest. Ook had ik iets meer code moeten schrijven:P
<commandoline> klopt, en het kan nog korter vermoed ik.
<commandoline> (dictionary als switch statement gebruiken met lambda's.)
<StefandeVries> ongetwijfeld
<commandoline> maar da's niet zo mooi meer...
<StefandeVries> En niet beginnergeschikt
<StefandeVries> En ik heb het niet op lambda's:P
<commandoline> hmm, ze zijn soms best handig :)
<StefandeVries> Ik laat de rekenmachine gewoon zo
<StefandeVries> Klein projectje, niet iets serieus
<StefandeVries> Projectje? programmaatje
<commandoline> het heeft mij anders ook al geïnspireerd :P
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582552/
<StefandeVries> netjes
<StefandeVries> en kort
<StefandeVries> écht kort:p
<StefandeVries> petje af ;)
<commandoline> nu nog even wat regeltjes erbij, en ik heb m'n eigen python parser in python :P
<StefandeVries> vooral die dictionary met de operators:P
<StefandeVries> commandoline: kan je de laatste regel even uitleggen?
<StefandeVries> de print-regel
<commandoline> dit gebeurt er eigenlijk:
<commandoline> function = functions[operator]
<commandoline> function(int(getal1), int(getal2))
<commandoline> de functies worden dus gewoon onder de operator in een dictionary gestopt
<commandoline> want int.__add__ etc. zitten standaard in python
<commandoline> die zijn gewoon de syntactische suiker over de +-operator
<commandoline> eh, andersom :P
<commandoline> duidelijk?
<StefandeVries> ja. dat snap ik:P
<StefandeVries> C++ is wat dat betreft moeilijker
<commandoline> ok, kan ik me voorstellen
<StefandeVries> maar het is zeker leuk gedaan. beter dan mijn brouwsel, al was dat ook niet moeilijk:P
<commandoline> oh, hij kan nog korter, exit() kan natuurlijk prima een string in functions worden die verwijst naar de exit()-functie :)
<commandoline> ohnee, dan werkt de split niet meer...
<leoquant> commandoline, en StefandeVries kunnen jullie al joinen in klas?
<commandoline> ik switch dan nog even van irc client
<commandoline> tot zo
<leoquant> ok
 * leoquant eet erg laat
<leoquant> hoi Cugel
<commandoline> da's snel geregeld :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> commandoline, en StefandeVries vanavond red ik het begin dus echt niet
<leoquant> vandaar
<commandoline> ok, geen probleem
<StefandeVries> dan zullen we zelf alles officieel moeten starten etc.
<StefandeVries> Geen probleem
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ok?
<leoquant> ah..
<StefandeVries> zeker ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> ja, is goed
<DooitzedeJong> Het is idee is toch goed?
<DooitzedeJong> De uitwerking is minder
<DooitzedeJong> Wat gaan jullie straks bespreken?
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline en StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Object georiënteerd programmeren
<DooitzedeJong> Wat voor inhoud?
<StefandeVries> Ik wil niks verklappen ;)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<FOAD> Spannend.
<StefandeVries> Nou..
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kan ik me een beetje voorbereiden
<StefandeVries> Object Oriented Programming is niet echt iets waarop je je kunt voorbereiden; het is een nieuw programmeerconcept
<FOAD> Controleer je huiswerkopgave nog maar eens.
<DooitzedeJong> oke, heb je het tegen mij FOAD?
<commandoline> FOAD, jij gaat de jouwe straks uitgebreid presenteren, neem ik aan :P?
<FOAD> Correct, commandoline.
<FOAD> Ik zit er nu al klaar voor.
<StefandeVries> beetje vroeg..
<commandoline> en ik ga nu eerst eten, ik ben er weer voor 19:30
<FOAD> Ik heb ongeveer 3 kwartier nodig, ik neem aan dat dat geen probleem is.
<StefandeVries> nee hoor, FOAD
<DooitzedeJong> Zit mijn programma dicht tegen oop aan?
<StefandeVries> na 15 minuten word je gekickt
<StefandeVries> Nee, DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582552/
<FOAD> Asociaal zeg.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<FOAD> Zeker de Ubuntu gedachte?
<StefandeVries> nee, de graag-willen-opschietengedachte ^^
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, dat kan jij lekker niet...
<StefandeVries> Just jokin'
<FOAD> Mm.
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: het is ook niet iets dat ik echt ga doen
<DooitzedeJong> Gelukkig maar
<StefandeVries> Als FOAD drie kwartier nodig heeft, is dat zo
<StefandeVries> (maar dat denk ik niet)
<DooitzedeJong> Wat gaat FOAD presenteren
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<StefandeVries> Het huiswerk
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<FOAD> En dan mag ik de volgende aanwijzen, jottum.
<StefandeVries> Jeej
<StefandeVries> welkom, erkan^
<erkan^> dank je wel, StefandeVries
<FOAD> Hé erkan^.
<erkan^> hi foad (-:
<DooitzedeJong> Heey ekan
<DooitzedeJong> erkan
<DooitzedeJong> sry
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> hoi dooitze
<erkan^> heb jij al ff 4.0 r op jouw computer geïnstalleerd, foad ?
<FOAD> Zekers.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ook
<FOAD> Ik ben er blij mee.
<DooitzedeJong> Werkt fijn
<erkan^> idd
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, zou je met de "math" lib de rekenmachine niet enorm kunnen vereenvoudigen?
<DooitzedeJong> oh nee
<DooitzedeJong> niet dus
<StefandeVries> Nee, inderdaad niet ;)
<DooitzedeJong> subprocess lib is handig om een website in firefox te openen
<DooitzedeJong> subprocess.call(["firefox", "http://ubuntu.com"])
<FOAD> Dat hebben we vorige week geleerd.
<DooitzedeJong> maar ik niet
<DooitzedeJong> Ik was toen niet aanwezig
<FOAD> Daarom zijn er logs.
<FOAD> Nou ja, dan zul je aardig wat problemen hebben met mijn code straks.
<FOAD> Die is namelijk behoorlijk cutting edge.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben de logs al aan het bekijken
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/12/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html#t18:30
<FOAD> Heb jij wel je huiswerk gemaakt, erkan^?
<erkan^> niet echt foad
<FOAD> Wat!
<FOAD> Je stelt me teleur.
<FOAD> Zo leer je het nooit.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben er mee bezig FOAD
<erkan^> emiel heeft een hoofdstuk 1 echt heel goed samenvatting geschreven
<erkan^> ik kan niet echt snel leren, foad
<FOAD> Top, DooitzedeJong.
<erkan^> heb meer tijd nodig
<FOAD> De cursus gaat ook wel heel snel.
<DooitzedeJong> Ik liep achter
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: omdat je er een paar lessen niet was
<DooitzedeJong> Heb nu bijna alles ingehaald in en halve week
<DooitzedeJong> klopt StefandeVries
<erkan^> ik ben bezig met lessen 1 en 2 herhalen aan het leren
<FOAD> Keurig.
<FOAD> Ik word nu toch wel zenuwachtig.
<FOAD> Straks heb ik het helemaal fout gedaan. :(
<DooitzedeJong> valt vast wel mee
<erkan^> welnee, je bent erg slim foad
<DooitzedeJong> Heb de huiswerkopdracht bijna af
<StefandeVries> Sjun
<FOAD> Hoe laat ik mijn huiswerk zien als ik niet kan praten in #-klas?
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Zou FOAD willen voicen?
 * commandoline is ondertussen gearriveerd
<FOAD> Het is nog niet druk...
<StefandeVries> commandoline, kan FOAD gevoiced worden?
<FOAD> Dank.
<commandoline> gebeurt
<FOAD> Ha, daar is hannie.
<hannie> dag FOAD
<hannie> en anderen
<FOAD> Dag hannie.
<StefandeVries> Welkom allemaal bij de zevende les Programmeren in Python! Vragen kunnen hier gesteld worden; de leider geeft de cursus in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas, alwaar je vragen beantwoord zullen worden.
<StefandeVries> Gelieve vanaf nu 99% on-topic te blijven. ;)
<FOAD> Woehaa.
<DooitzedeJong> Dat ziet er moeilijk uit
<DooitzedeJong> Wat betekent die !=
<DooitzedeJong> niet gelijk aan?
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Wat moet je invullen..
<DooitzedeJong> bij dir?
<DooitzedeJong> bijvoorbeeld /home ?
<DooitzedeJong> Wat houdt de flag -m en +m in leoquant
<FOAD> Bij voorbeeld, maar daar staan waarschijnlijk weinig .py bestanden in.  Ik denk ook niet dat je het wilt uitvoeren in een dir waarin .py bestanden staan die je niet kent.
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> sst
<DooitzedeJong> |Wat houdt dat in|
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> van 1 tot 10 het proces afhandelen?
<DooitzedeJong> bij wijze van spreken
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<FOAD> ?
<Ronnie> even geduld jongens
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant Waarom werd ik überhaupt gevoicd?
<leoquant> sst
<leoquant> gaat om de les
<hannie> Moet je bij handelingen altijd denken aan een werkwoord?
<FOAD> Vaag...
<hannie> heel duidelijk
<DooitzedeJong> idd FOAD, een beetje vaag
<FOAD> Ik zie nog niet hoe ik het toepas in een programma.
<FOAD> Of zelfs waarom.
<hannie> methods en properties
<DooitzedeJong> Vooral waarom
<FOAD> Ok.
<FOAD> Dan is het me duidelijk.
<FOAD> Een fiets heeft eigenschappen.
<Cugel_laptop> Misschien een voorbeeldje met wat syntax erbij?
<FOAD> Is het aantal elementen niet een property van list?
<DooitzedeJong> dus bijvoorbeeld adresboek is ook een object?
<FOAD> Oh.
<StefandeVries> het spijt me, ik heb griep en ik voel wat opkomen..
<DooitzedeJong> dus die functies
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<Ronnie> ja, die functies kun je omzetten naar "methoden"
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: beterschap
<FOAD> Daar ga ik nog eens over nadenken.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> dus ja DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> een adresboek=object
<DooitzedeJong> Kun je concreet een voorbeeld van een method geven?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik bedoel meer het geven van code van een object
<hannie> waarom noem je len() een method? het is toch een functie. Zijn alle functies dan methods?
<hannie> je zei: d.m.v. de len()-method
<commandoline> hmm, dan klopte het dus echt niet
<hannie> maar dar was dus een foutje begrijp ik
<DooitzedeJong> Kun je een stukje code geven van een object?
<hannie> ok, vergeten
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: geduld is een schone zaak
<DooitzedeJong> Ja ik weet
<FOAD> Ja.
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<Cugel_laptop> Ja.
<hannie> Wordt het eigenlijk een variabele?
<Cugel_laptop> Het wordt een object.
<FOAD> Ik snap het.
<hannie> horen [] en {} ook tot de eigenschappen?
<Cugel_laptop> Is def __init__  een verplicht onderdeel van een classdefinitie?
<Cugel_laptop> Ok.
<hannie> zijn dat twee underscores?
<Ronnie> hannie: ja
<FOAD> Geen vragen, ik ga er op studeren.
<hannie> self, is dat een bewaarplaats waar later iets in komt?
<erkan^> foad: Geef de naam van een directory, en een beetje snel graag. firefox
<hannie> en adresboek1, 2 enz. gebruik je later in een programma?
<hannie> ok, het begint te dagen :)
<Cugel_laptop> Omdat ik het telkens laat afweten zal ik volgende keer het huiswerk uitvoeren. Als het lukt.
<FOAD> Wat, ik dacht dat ik iemand mocht aanwijzen.
<FOAD> Ik wijs Cugel aan.
<Ronnie> Cugel_laptop: gevaarlijk, je weet nog niet eens wat het huiswerk is ;)
<Cugel_laptop> Nou, vooruit dan maar.
<Cugel_laptop> Zolang het geen OOP is moet het goedkomen.
<FOAD> Ja, maar het mag wel wat moeilijker voor Cugel.
<hannie> niet echt, maar ik moet het eerst laten bezinken
<Cugel_laptop> Ik geef je een flesvormig object. Je mag zelf een methode verzinnen om deze te openen.
<hannie> lol
<hannie> commandoline, heel erg bedankt
 * Ronnie is er weg van
<hannie> commandoline, mag ik zo nog iets vragen over de vorige les?
<commandoline> hannie, zeker
<Cugel_laptop> Ik kan het googlen maar wat is json
<commandoline> Cugel_laptop, het is een manier om een dictionary zoals we die hier gebruiken op te slaan in een bestand, daarvoor wordt het hier iig gebruikt
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582585/
<commandoline> http://json.org/
<commandoline> voor meer informatie
<Cugel_laptop> Helder.
<commandoline> hannie, al bestanden gebruiken, leuk :)
<hannie> commandoline, vraagje hierover:
<hannie> hoe kan ik het toevoegen stoppen?
<hannie> Ik heb al vanalles geprobeerd, maar hij blijft vragen om invoer
<hannie> Het voorbeeld heb ik gejat
<commandoline> dan was het geen goed voorbeeld :P
<commandoline> regel 8
<hannie> wat is type?
<commandoline> wat daar gebeurd is dat er wordt gekeken of de invoer wel een string is
<hannie> elke invoer is toch een string, ook alleen enter
<commandoline> (type() gebruiken in code raad ik overigens niet aan)
<commandoline> hannie, klopt, en dat is nog het ergste hier
<commandoline> wat ik in plaats van regel 8 zou zetten:
<hannie> ok, maar wat het prog zou moeten doen vind ik wel interessant
<commandoline> if name == "quit":
<commandoline> dan sluit je dus één name uit
<commandoline> dus je zou ook de lege string kunnen gebruiken hiervoor
<hannie> Ha, ik had al gedacht aan if invoer = stop b.v.
<commandoline> stoppen gewoon doen met break
<commandoline> else is dan niet eens nodig, want break zorgt er wel voor dat code daarna niet meer wordt uitgevoerd
<hannie> Gewoon woord tussen "" en klaar-is-kees?
<Cugel_laptop> break ga je uit een lus / block, toch.
<commandoline> hannie, dat kan, momentje.
<commandoline> ik zal even een voorbeeldje geven
<hannie> je bent geweldig
<hannie> break is geen toets. Je zult toch iets moeten invoeren om
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582613/
<commandoline> zoiets
<hannie> het programma te vertellen dat het moet stoppen
<hannie> ah, ik ga meteen kijken
<commandoline> hannie, klopt, ik gebruik hier gewoon een lege naam daarvoor ("" dus)
<commandoline> probeer het even uit te voeren, ik heb het niet getest nl.
<hannie> Dus het indrukken van de entertoets?
<commandoline> klopt
<hannie> ok, je bent fantastisch.
<commandoline> maar het had ook de tekst "quit" ofzo kunnen zijn :)
<hannie> Als het niet werkt klop ik komende week via irc bij je aan, ok
<commandoline> ok
<hannie> Reuze bedankt voor de service
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant aarom had jij mij gevoiced?
<DooitzedeJong> ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. 22 maart 2011 19.30-20.30 workshop werken met de wiki. Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant ben je er nog?
<leoquant> +v betekent niet dat je in klas gaat kwekken, maar eventueel bijspringt, toelicht.
<DooitzedeJong> Dat was ook helemaal niet mijn bedoeling
<commandoline> oh, vergeten te zeggen :(
<commandoline> de les gaat volgende week niet door
<commandoline> dacht er pas te laat aan
<DooitzedeJong> Als men regelmatig op de wiki kijkt moet dat wel goed komen, ander wil ik dat wel de mensen opvangen die dan komen
<commandoline> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> De wiki is bijgewerkt
<DooitzedeJong> Moet ik de logs van vandaag ook toevoegen?
<commandoline> graag
<leoquant> commandoline, topic is duidelijk daarover. ik kan het erbij zetten?
<DooitzedeJong> Het ging me een beetje duizelen, daarom pauzeerde ik even
<commandoline> leoquant, hoeft er niet bij, de aandacht moet even op 'Werken met de wiki' liggen nu
<commandoline> daarna is het misschien wel goed om het te vermelden.
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien is het een goed idee om op de wiki ook vooruit te blikken op de volgende keer
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong, dat heb ik wel eens gedaan, maar het hangt er vooral vanaf hoeveel zin ik daarin heb :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ga je op 16 April ook cursus geven?
<commandoline> dat staat dus nog niet vast
<commandoline> als het zo is is het mogelijk vanuit Burgum :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha, het staat vast dat de Jam op 16 April vanaf 10.10 AM word gehouden
<commandoline> :D
<commandoline> is de eindtijd al bekend? (hoe laat moeten we weg bij de sterrenwacht?)
<DooitzedeJong> 10:00 PM
<DooitzedeJong> Dan moeten we echt weg zijn
<DooitzedeJong> tussendoor: de wiki is nu compleet bijgewerkt
<commandoline> hmm, dan zou de cursus daar dus kunnen als we ook echt zolang doorgaan :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, dan zou je dat live kunnen geven aan mij :P
<DooitzedeJong> en niet te vergeten aan UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> o/
<DooitzedeJong> Zou wel leuk zijn toch?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Dinsdag 22 maart 2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Werken met de wiki". Leiding: Rawchid Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/W
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant, link is verkeerd
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong, idd & idd & idd
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<UndiFineD> er is een lezingen zaal, maar die zullen we waarschijnlijk bezetten met tafels en stoelen
<UndiFineD> maar daar is dus ook een beamer
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is dan nog leuker UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> he, ik ken mijn lokaties ;)
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wil 's avonds wel streamen
<commandoline> streamen van de cursus bedoel je?
<DooitzedeJong> naar het internet zodat ze allen commandoline kunnen zien :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Met live beeld en geluid
<commandoline> hmm, zou kunnen. Het moet alleen wel werken, en iedereen moet dat volgen kunnen.
<commandoline> (chat is iets toegankelijker, zeker voor langzame verbindingen etc.)
<UndiFineD> kunnen we niet beter streamen tussen nijmegen en burgum ?
<DooitzedeJong> VLC is your friend
<commandoline> hmm, da's een beter idee :)
<DooitzedeJong> Dat bedoel ik ook UndiFineD
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kunnen we met een audio+video verbinding communiceren
<commandoline> nou ja, eerst maar eens zien of ik überhaupt kan komen, ik zal even informeren binnenkort naar de precieze tijden
<DooitzedeJong> met skype
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline, ook in het algemeen is het leuk om contact te houden
<DooitzedeJong> Wat vind jullie Ronnie en RawChid?
<commandoline> oh, dat spreek ik niet tegen, zeker :)
<commandoline> idd, dat wij het willen is leuk, maar dan moet de andere kant van de lijn wel meewerken :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb de middelen
<DooitzedeJong> nu de verbinding nog
<DooitzedeJong> UndiFineD kun je nog eens duidelijk en concreet de verbinding tot het internet uitleggen, we hebben een kabelverbinding nodig voor een goede verbinding
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Dinsdag 22 maart 2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Werken met de wiki". Leiding: Rawchid Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<DooitzedeJong> Nog steeds niet goed leoquant
<leoquant> goh DooitzedeJong !
<leoquant> knap van je..:/
<commandoline> hmm, vervelend. Pakt 'ie zo'n lang topic niet ofzo?
<UndiFineD> ze hebben daar breedband, iedereen kan daar verbinding maken met de wifi, maar laten we dat beperken tot 1 accesspoint
<leoquant> topic set is stuk
<leoquant> gezeik
<commandoline> ok :(
<DooitzedeJong> chanserv topicappend al geprobeerd?
<commandoline> UndiFineD, ik neem aan dat de meesten via wireless zullen inloggen, aangezien het toch voor het grootste deel laptops zijn die meekomen?
<DooitzedeJong> @UndiFineD voor een videoverbinding hebben we meer dan wifi nodig
<meetingology> DooitzedeJong: Error: "UndiFineD" is not a valid command.
<UndiFineD> we zorgen voor een bedraad netwerk
<DooitzedeJong> Wifi heeft veel latency
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo UndiFineD
<DooitzedeJong> Zullen vrijdagavond opbouwen als ik mag van mijn ouders?
<commandoline> hmm, wat waren jullie van plan dan, als jullie wifi teveel latency vinden geven :P?
<commandoline> maar dat klinkt als goed geregeld :)
<DooitzedeJong> @meetingology lol
<meetingology> DooitzedeJong: Error: "meetingology" is not a valid command.
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Dinsdag 22 maart 2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Werken met de wiki". Leiding: Rawchid Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> soit
<DooitzedeJong> Bravo leoquant, nu nog een paar woordjes
<leoquant> zooi
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is dat?
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> chans helper is stuk
<DooitzedeJong> Jij wilde mij kicken?
<commandoline> alleen maar stil houden :P
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> Shame on you leoquant
<UndiFineD> leoquant: probeer iets minder in het topic te stoppen :)
<DooitzedeJong> en wat meer bij de mededelingen door chanserv
<leoquant> UndiFineD, tis goed zo...:P
<UndiFineD> ok
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<UndiFineD> okee
<DooitzedeJong> Maar nu even terug. Keimpe, Zullen vrijdagavond opbouwen als ik mag van mijn ouders?
<leoquant> ik klas staat het goed
<UndiFineD> vrijdag avond is de sterrenwacht nog open.. wat betekent dat we enkel na een eventuele lezing kunnen opbouwen
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe laat is dat?
<DooitzedeJong> Want ik moet dan ook met de bus
<UndiFineD> ergens na 21.00
<UndiFineD> even zien of er dan ook iets is
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is hun website
<DooitzedeJong> Want ik wil wel weer met de bus naar huis
<commandoline> http://www.volkssterrenwachtburgum.nl/
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> hehe
<DooitzedeJong> Why are you teasing me :(
<leoquant> wat een zooi
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> met +v gebeurt je niets
<DooitzedeJong> maarre leoquant waarom unvoicede jij mij nou?
<leoquant> ik?
<DooitzedeJong> ja, bij de cursus
<leoquant> spasme
<leoquant> van mij kant
<leoquant> n
<leoquant> :P
<DooitzedeJong> haha :P
<leoquant> commandoline?
<commandoline> leoquant?
<UndiFineD> http://www.volkssterrenwachtburgum.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=100&Itemid=75
<leoquant> stefan is ziek weggegaan
<commandoline> klopt
<leoquant> dat wist je?
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> ja, we hebben altijd contact tijdens de cursus over vragen e.d.
<UndiFineD> die zaal is ruim genoeg voor wat tafels en stoelen
<UndiFineD> en zijn nog wel meer
<commandoline> maar wel vervelend voor hem :(
<leoquant> ja hij is lang ziek nu
<UndiFineD> LYRIDS METEOR SHOWER - April 16, 2011 - April 26, 2011
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Dus wij kunnen er niet eens zijn op de 16e?
<UndiFineD> jawel
<UndiFineD> we staan op een lege pagina van de agenda
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Waar is die agenda?
<UndiFineD> in burgum
<DooitzedeJong> Ik bedoel op de website
<UndiFineD> je kent het wel nog zon fysiek ouderwets ding waar je met pen in schrijft
<leoquant> UndiFineD, een meeting in fry?
<UndiFineD> leoquant: yes
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> waar precies?
<commandoline> Burgum
<UndiFineD> http://www.volkssterrenwachtburgum.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=100&Itemid=75
<leoquant> erg leuk!
<leoquant> ligt boven leeuwarden?
<commandoline> nee, ten oosten
<commandoline> en ietsje ten zuiden?
<leoquant> bij mooi weer kom ik misschien wel
<leoquant> onuitgenodigd
<DooitzedeJong> Bij welke halte stap jij uit UndiFineD?
<DooitzedeJong> Jij bent altijd uitgenodigd als je mij maar +voiced :P
<UndiFineD> http://goo.gl/maps/Kel4
<leoquant> komt het nog op het forum?
<commandoline> nee, niet iets ten zuiden dus, verkeerd ingeschat :P
<UndiFineD> burgum, halte tussendijken
<leoquant> bergummer meer ken ik wel
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, RawChid en ik gaan een algemene mededeling doen
<leoquant> tis 1,5 uur van hier
<DooitzedeJong> Dat valt mee :P
<leoquant> mits 135 km /uuur
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<UndiFineD> oh, die halte bestaat niet meer ?
<DooitzedeJong> denk het niet he
<UndiFineD> dan de noordersingel maar
<DooitzedeJong> oh bij mij moet ik bij het zwembad uitstappen
<DooitzedeJong> Jij gaat toch ook naar burgum met 53 ?
<UndiFineD> nee, lijn 19
<DooitzedeJong> je moet toch overstappen?
<UndiFineD> nee
<DooitzedeJong> oh oke
<leoquant> ik ga doeg, en excuses voor de "noise".
<DooitzedeJong> geeft niet leoquant
<UndiFineD> ja zwembad kan ook
<UndiFineD> het scheelt niet zo veel
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga eens GoogleMaps raadplegen
<UndiFineD> http://goo.gl/maps/cNKU
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline, jij woont toch ook onder leeuwarden?
<commandoline> in Wirdum idd
<commandoline> 6 km. ten zuiden v. Leeuwarden
<DooitzedeJong>  ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<UndiFineD> doei
<commandoline> doei
<StefandeVries> hallo...
<StefandeVries> hoe is het gegaan, commandoline?
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries, gaat 't weer wat beter?
<commandoline> het blijft natuurlijk een lastig onderwerp
<commandoline> maar het ging wel redelijk, met volgende week erbij moet het concept wel duidelijk worden lijkt me.
<commandoline> eh, over 2 weken
<commandoline> ik kan volgende week niet nl.
<StefandeVries> nou, ik heb het Limburgse riool in de afgelopen twee uur al 3 keer verblijd met braaksel
<StefandeVries> goed te horen dat het nog goed ging
<StefandeVries> ik lees de logs morgenochtend door
<commandoline> hmm, vervelend. Het was wel wat druk, maar gelukkig hielp Ronnie nog :)
<StefandeVries> waarvoor bedankt, Ronnie =)
<commandoline> idd :)
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer
<StefandeVries> Tot morgen en anders tot later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-20
<StefandeVries> goeie 's morgens
<DooitzedeJong> Halo
<DooitzedeJong> #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid, kan ik jouw even wat vragen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb een voorstel voor de jams
<Ronnie> vertel
<DooitzedeJong> Live communicatie tussen beide Jams door video+audio
<DooitzedeJong> Waarschijnlijk gaat commandoline dan live de cursus python geven :)
<DooitzedeJong> Wat denk je ervan?
<commandoline> nou, dat staat nog niet vast, moet nl. stabiele verbinding zijn + toegankelijk voor iedereen
<commandoline> maar ik ben erg voor het idee om overdag een verbinding te hebben :)
<Ronnie> Ik denk niet dat het in onze (Nijmegen) setting past die wij willen. We zitten daar met veel niet-techneuten en willen daarom werken zonder al te veel prgrammeren
<Ronnie> een python cursus zal daar denk ik niet tussen passen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Maar enkel een verbinding is leuk toch?
<Ronnie> we kunnen wel een live verbinding aanleggen
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<Ronnie> maar het moet dan niet te veel afleiden van het werk zelf
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> maar we kunnen wel vragen stellen
<DooitzedeJong> live
<Ronnie> het kan zijn dat we bij de introductie een verbinding hebben en daarna zodra we aan de slag gaan deze uitzetten
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<Ronnie> en dan een pauze inlassen waarbij we weer verbinding maken
<DooitzedeJong> Ja en aan elkaar vragen hoe het gaat enzo
<Ronnie> inderdaad
<Ronnie> ik stel voor dat we dit doen via skype, zodat het gemakkelijk op te zetten is
<DooitzedeJong> Oke, open...
<DooitzedeJong> Ekiga?
<DooitzedeJong> Jabber?
<DooitzedeJong> Jabber lijkt mij ook goed of niet?
<DooitzedeJong> De cursus python kunnen we streamen met webm
<DooitzedeJong> Dan heb je meteen open standaarden
<DooitzedeJong> Wat jij ronnie?
<Ronnie> 1. streamen met webm?
<DooitzedeJong> De cursus
<Ronnie> 2. volgens mij is er bijna niemand die ekiga gebruikt
<Ronnie> 3. Jabber met video werkt lang niet altijd goed
<Ronnie> lol, ik winst niet dat webm streaming mogelijk was
<DooitzedeJong> 1. Ja, dat lijkt mij het beste, theora vreet veel bandbreedte
<DooitzedeJong> 2. Dat geeft niets, er hoeven maar 2 mensen ekiga te gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> 3. Hoezo niet?
<DooitzedeJong> 4. Ja, dat is ook zo gedaan met guadec
<DooitzedeJong> 4. Dat kan met VLC media player
<DooitzedeJong> Even een demo?
<Ronnie> nee, demo is niet nodig
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> was ik had gelezen was over de HTML5 dat nog geen streaming ondersteunt
<Ronnie> heeft niets met webm zelf te maken, maar daar zat mijn vergissing
<DooitzedeJong> udp://143.176.36.91:8080
<DooitzedeJong> Ronnie, zouden we tijdens het streamen van de cursus python jouw bandbreedte mogen gebruiken?
<Ronnie> mijn bandbreedte>
<DooitzedeJong> ja van je server
<DooitzedeJong> Die is stukken groter dan die van de plek waar we naar toe gaan
<Ronnie> nee
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> als ik die server voor andere dingen kon gebruiken, had ik dat allang gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> oke, want waarom kan dat dan niet?
<Ronnie> server is bedoeld voor andere doeleinden, ik wil zeker niet dat daar iets mis gaat
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Het is enkel het oppikken van signaal met vlc en het opnieuw beschikbaar maken
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong je hebt een eigen forum
<leoquant> hoe run je die?
<DooitzedeJong> Door de poorten open te gooien
<DooitzedeJong> in de router
<DooitzedeJong> of heb je het over het Ubuntu Fry forum?
<leoquant> ja die?
<DooitzedeJong> Die word gehost bij Ubuntu Nederland
<DooitzedeJong> Door SWAT en dennis
<leoquant> dat is een prachtige, elegante oplossing
<DooitzedeJong> ja en nu nog de communicatie
<commandoline> als DooitzedeJong toegang had tot het ubuntu-fry deel van de server, zou dat idd zo zijn :(
<leoquant> je kunt het enkel monitoren uiteraard?
<commandoline> we kunnen het alleen gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> ja, en niet aanpassen
<DooitzedeJong> We hebben geen speciale server
<leoquant> wil je de bandbreedte aanpassen? of een ander soort forum?
<leoquant> of het "zelfstandig" runnen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<leoquant> waarom?
<leoquant> het is nogal wat.....
<DooitzedeJong> Omdat we anders afhankelijk zijn van Ubuntu Nederland, die doen niets aan hun servers
<DooitzedeJong> helaas
<leoquant> weet je dat wel zeker?
<leoquant> ik hoor vaak van die dingen, en dan blijkt dennis zo gewoon gepatched te hebben
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, soms komen ze wel tevoorschijn
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant, dennis communiceert niet goed
<leoquant> nuh
<leoquant> hij heeft aangegeven druk te zijn
<leoquant> das wat anders
<leoquant> mag ik ook op je forum kijken? linkje
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, dat kan wel zijn maar ik heb hem vanaf september al steeds mailtjes gestuurd
<DooitzedeJong> forum.ubuntu-fry.org
<leoquant> dankbaar
<commandoline> forum.ubuntu-fy.org
<DooitzedeJong> ops
<UndiFineD> ?
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline you are right
<leoquant> Firefox kan de server op www.forum.ubuntu-fry.org niet vinden.
 * UndiFineD heeft een highlight op ops
<leoquant> commandoline, ok
<leoquant> wat stijl betreft komt het idd overeen met ubuntu-nl
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, we willen het nieuwe thema van het artwork team wel KUNNEN implemteren
<leoquant> heb ik verstand van, wel leuk het forum even te zien
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: ooit over nagedacht om het forum bij canonical te hosten?
<DooitzedeJong> Daar kan je wel alles zelf regelen?
<leoquant> dat kan ook DooitzedeJong
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: nee, daar kun je nog minder zelf regelen, maar de zijn wel sneller met response
<DooitzedeJong> http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<commandoline> Hosting space on Canonical servers is available to approved LoCos. Dat is ubuntu-fry niet
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCreatingWebsite
<DooitzedeJong> Jammer dan
<Ronnie> oh, alleen voor approved loco's
<leoquant> ff testje
<DooitzedeJong> oke, om te zien of chanserv weer werkt
<DooitzedeJong> Doe het lekker bij jezelf :P
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> (sorry, ga door)
<DooitzedeJong> Desnoods gaan we een zorgen voor eigen hosting
<DooitzedeJong> kabelverbinding
<DooitzedeJong> BIT BV vragen of zij ons willen sponseren
<UndiFineD> megabit \o/
<DooitzedeJong> http://bit.nl/
<DooitzedeJong> of DataCenterFryslan
<DooitzedeJong> dcf.nl
<DooitzedeJong> Zou wel toepassenlijk zijn
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<Ronnie> hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> het gaat weer wat beter
 * RawChid voelt zich aardig gepingd
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant, kom je dan bij de Jam?
<DooitzedeJong> Je hebt van 10.10 tot 22.00 de tijd
<leoquant> in bergum?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<leoquant> ligt eraan wie er komen. ik zou alleen komen om kennis te maken
<leoquant> daarna ga ik naar een vriend die in friesland woont
<leoquant> hi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ik was graag gekomen, maar Bergum <-> Heerlen..
<leoquant> weer wat beter?
<StefandeVries> ja, leoquant, beetje bij beetje
<UndiFineD> StefandeVries: en nijmegen dan ?
<leoquant> vervelend gister voor je..:/
<leoquant> UndiFineD, idd maar dan is heerlen nog ver?
<StefandeVries> UndiFineD: help me even..wanneer is die jam?
<UndiFineD> 16 april
<StefandeVries> leoquant: het is niet anders, en ik hoorde van commandoline dat het nog goed ging
<StefandeVries> Zaterdag 16 april, an sich een goede datum
<UndiFineD> officieel 1..3 april
<StefandeVries> Ik zou kunnen
<StefandeVries> Maar m'n ouders zien me liever niet alleen naar Nijmegen gaan
<UndiFineD> hoe ouf ben je dan ?
<leoquant> dat lijkt me belangrijk
<UndiFineD> oud*
<StefandeVries> 16, bijna 17
<StefandeVries> Maar toen ik van Sittard naar Heerlen moest, belandde ik in maastricht..
<DooitzedeJong> haha
 * UndiFineD heeft zelf dochters van 16 en 17, die reizen ook zo naar zaandam vanuit friesland
<DooitzedeJong> We willen je wel van de trein halen :P
<StefandeVries> als ik überhaupt aankom :P
<UndiFineD> o)O
<leoquant> nee je ouders hebben gelijk
<StefandeVries> UndiFineD: op sommige punten ben ik geen held. treinreizen is daar een van
<leoquant> gaat er een directe naar nijmegen?
<leoquant> overstappen is soms rot
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij moet je in Sittard of Roermond sowieso overstappen
<StefandeVries> Ja, in Sittard
<StefandeVries> En als het tegenvalt nóg een keer in Roermond
<leoquant> kijk als je opgehaald wordt in nijmegen kun je mobielen met je ouders
<leoquant> package safe delivered
<StefandeVries> Zelfs dat is bij mij geen garantie, leoquant:P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dan ga je bij de conductrice zitten?
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, wie weet helpt dat:P
<StefandeVries> Word ik er in ieder geval bij de goede halte uitgetrapt
<leoquant> zeker
<StefandeVries> Ik zal het thuis nog eens bespreken
<leoquant> en duidelijk afspreken met de nijmegen groep
<leoquant> (eventueel)
<StefandeVries> ja, wie komen er allemaal?
<leoquant> Ronnie, RawChid en nog wat
<StefandeVries> Komen er ook leuke mensen? :P
<DooitzedeJong> oh, shame on you
<StefandeVries> wat? :|
<leoquant> StefandeVries, op het forum staat iets...ff kijken
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-global-jam-64423/
<leoquant> de graaff komt ok
<leoquant> o
<StefandeVries> en is dat goed of niet?
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> I'll take that as a yes, then:P
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: je kunt vragen of je ouders je naar Roermond brengen, daar heb je een rechtrstreekse trein naar Nijmegen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: nee hoor, dan ga ik gewoon met overstap. Anders moet je 45 km rijden naar Roermond
<Ronnie> die boemmelt wel lekker lang, maar je hoeft niet over te stappen
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: hebbenw e een begintijd in gedachten?
<Ronnie> 11:00 maar als voor jou beter uitkomt om wat later te komen, dan ben je nog steeds welkom
<StefandeVries> Ik ben geen uislaper ;)
<Ronnie> super!
<StefandeVries> Hoe laat zou ik dan in Nijmegen moeten zijn?
<StefandeVries> (op t station)
<Ronnie> Vertrek (Roermond) 09:36 	 	Aankomst (Nijmegen) 10:52
<Ronnie> http://ns.nl/reisplanner-v2/index.shtml
<StefandeVries> ik was net bezig met 992ov:P
<Ronnie> ns.nl vind ik vele malen fijner werken
<StefandeVries> En dan moet ik in zes minuten overstappen van 2 naar 3b, nou, dat moet lukken
<leoquant> wacht eens even, zijn er ubuntuleden in limburg? (op de supportkaart?)
<StefandeVries> Ik weet van iemand in Kerkrade
<leoquant> samen reizen is leuker
<StefandeVries> samen reizen is leuk als je onderweg met elkaar kunt praten ;)
<leoquant> hmm ツ
<StefandeVries> Precies..
<StefandeVries> niet m'n sterke punt
<leoquant> "make up your mind" :P Ronnie en RawChid lijken mij wel geschikte lui StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> 17,90 heen, 17.90 terug is ook te doen
<leoquant> UndiFineD, is het frysk only?
<leoquant> ik versta het prima
<leoquant> maar de rest...
<leoquant> groet, ik goa: ca est en net oars
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: dat moet zeker lukken, dat is praktisch naast elkaar
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> kwam er altijd als ik naar de AutoRAI ging
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: helaas zit ik niet meer in Roermond op kamers, anders hadden we samen kunnen reizen
<StefandeVries> het is niet anders. En in de trein heb je genoeg te doen(lezen, netbook, telefoon)
<StefandeVries> maar dank voor je aanbod ;)
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<erkan^> hajour: is speech control een spraakherkenning? wat houdt die precies in ?
<erkan^> oh nee, je bent afwezi
<hajour> hai erkan
<hajour> erkan^,
<hajour> ja dat is wel het uiteindelijke doel erkan
<hajour> het is een voorlees programma dus wat staat geschreven word hardop voorgelezen.en schrijf programma dat houd in jij spreekt het programma schrijft voor jou.
<hajour> naar uiteindelijke doel is dat het ook jou stem gaat herkennen
<erkan^> ow ik snap het
<erkan^> is het moeilijk ?
<hajour> ook als je griep hebt dus als je stem net iets anders klinkt moet het je stem herkennen
<hajour> ja het is vrij moeilijk te maken ja
<hajour> we pakken elke keer een gedeelte  om te maken en dan gaan we door naar het volgende deel
<erkan^> lang geleden heb ik een speech control gedaan. die zei dat diegene kan me niet volgen, omdat ie mijn stem niet herinnert, omdat ik doof ben. ik kan geen exact a of b of c uitspraken :p.. op dinsdagmiddag heb ik een afspraak met de logopedie
<hajour> sommige programma s konden we met wat aanpassing gebruiken als onderdeel voor speechprogram .
<hajour> maar ook een gedeelte moest van de grond af aan gemaakt worden
<hajour> precies
<hajour> dat bedoelde ik.
<erkan^> ja snap ik
<hajour> mensen met probleen met praten gaan vaak als ze moe zijn nog iets onduidelijker praten . ook dan moet het programma je stem herkennen
<erkan^> misschien kan iemand een stem (alleen wel mannelijke stem nodig ivm ik en ook mannelijke stem) voor mij helpen om de command voor de geleidehond oefenen praten
<hajour> dat kan je zodirect zelf als het af is erkan^
<erkan^> misschien wel
<hajour> dat is de bedoeling ook ervan dat mensen meer zelfstandiger kunnen leven
<hajour> het is een light weight programma
<hajour> de bedoeling is dat het zelfs op een mobiel moet kunnen functioneren
<hajour> of een note book
<hajour> zo n klein laptopje
<erkan^> okee
<hajour> dat is makkelijk mee te nemen
<erkan^> het klinkt erg moeilijk voor mij denk ik
<hajour> we willen dat het ook gaat werken op een electronisch schoolbord
<hajour> we hebben ook studenten maar als je bedoelt om te gebruiken dan nee
<erkan^> wat is "electronisch schoolbord"?
<hajour> de bedoeling is dat zelfs een kind van 4 tot 6 jaar het zou kunnen gebruiken
<hajour> schoolbord wat is aangesloten op de pc
<hajour> op die manier zouden zelf blinden leraren kunnen worden op scholen voor volwassenen bijvoorbeeld
<erkan^> wordt speech controle standaard in orca geïnstalleerd ?
<hajour> of als hulp middel bij vergaderingen op kantoor en dergelijke
<hajour> ik ben aan het proberen dat het standaard gaat ingebouwd worden in ubuntu/linux enz.
<hajour> dan hoeft het niet appart te worden gedownload
<hajour> het gaat ook werken met een agenda die meteen voor je kijkt of die afspraak ertussen past wat betrefd tijd
<hajour> in die agenda zit ook de mogelijkheid dat je tijd in de gaten word gehouden wanneer je bijv. medicijnen moet innemen
<hajour> of weg moet gaan om op tijd bij je afspraak te komen
<hajour> er zit zoveel bij ik hoop dat ik niks vergeten ben :)
<erkan^> maakt dat ook geluid?
<hajour> ja dat is de bedoeling
<erkan^> Cool
<hajour> maar we zijn al bezig om een apparaat te aken
<hajour> maken
<hajour> wat zorgt dat het geluid omgezet word in vibraties
<hajour> wat op de huid gedragen kan worden
<hajour> zo word het ook makkelijker te gebruiken voor dove mensen
<hajour> dat apparaat zal draadloos gebruikt kunnen worden
<erkan^> je doet echt erg goed
<hajour> ik niet ik heb alleen de ideeen de devs die maken het.
<erkan^> dus kan je geen programma maken?
<hajour> ik niet ik had ideeen en heb zoveel mogelijk devs bijelkaar gehaald die zelf ook al spraak programma s en dergelijke hadden gemaakt
<hajour> erkan^,  ik weet pas sinds kort dat ik ook dislectie heb
<hajour> wat een hele boel verklaart
<erkan^> dislectie? nog nooit gehoord... effe zoeken
<hajour> lang leve het spellings correctie  programma
<erkan^> je bedoelt "dyslectie"
<hajour> mijn spellings programma staat op engels
<hajour> dus ik raad vaak in nederlandse chat hoe ik woorden moet schrijven
<hajour> ja dat bedoel ik
<erkan^> ok
 * erkan^ is not perfect man, hajour 
<hajour> ik ben ook niet perfect verre van dat zelfs
<hajour> maar ik weet nu wel dat ik met hulp van dyslectie programma en medicijnen wel degelijk kan leren
<hajour> en daar ben ik wel blij mee
<erkan^> mooi zo
<erkan^> je hebt ook leuke kinderen en man (-:
<hajour> ja dank je :)
<hajour> zijn heel erge lieverds
<hajour> en ik weet dat vaak veel op hun neer komt van huishouden en dergelijke omdat ik niet meer hulp krijg uit woz.
<hajour> er zijn een hoop dingen die ik niet meer kan doen.maar ik probeer liever te kijken naar wat ik wel nog kan doen
<erkan^> ik heb een thuiszorg nodig, zoals stofzuiger of poetsen omdat ik niet alles goed kan zien, helaas heeft het CAK mijn aanvraag afwijzen )-:
<hajour> anders word ik alleen maar depressief als ik elke keer ga denken aan wat ik allemaal niet meer kan en dat is niet goed
<erkan^> oeps CAK = CIZ bedoel ik
<hajour> vraag een arts verklaring
<hajour> die heb je echt nodig om het te krijgen
<erkan^> ja, al gedaan. maar vergeet niet dat de regering bezuinigt flink zorgsector
<hajour> van je speciaisten die diagnoses hebben gesteld
<hajour> toch doorzetten hoor
<hajour> heb ik ook gedaan
<erkan^> daar heb ik geen zin, vanwege ik heb veel bezwaar gedaan
<hajour> anders had ik nu geen hulp gehad
<hajour> daar hopen ze juist op bij de regering
<hajour> niet opgeven hoor
<erkan^> een huidige regering vind ik erg asociaal )-:
<hajour> helemaal mee eens
<erkan^> ze bezuinigen veel meer naar mensen met beperkingen
<hajour> ja daar weet ik alles van
<erkan^> daar staan we machteloos )-:
<hajour> sinds een jaar begin ik schulden op te bouwen vanwege alle rekeningen medicijnen die niet worden vergoed of maar voor een klein gedeelte
<hajour> reiskosten naar ziekenhuizen.
<hajour> gedeelte word vergoed door zorgverzekering
<hajour> maar ga je over het max bedrag dan bekijk je het maar
<erkan^> een bal voor de stok meot ik ook zelf betlaen, das vreselijk duur: 15 euro. dat kan ik meeste maixmaal 4 maanden ofzo gebruiken, daarna nieuwe bal kopen. daar vind ik helemaal niet eerlijk
<hajour> ze zeggen je kan het terug krijgen bij de belasting maar als je op minimum zit dan is die belasting aftrek nihil tot niks want de toeslagen trekken ze ook af van wat je terug zou moeten krijgen
<hajour> ja ik weet ik weet alleen niet wat ik eraan zou kunnen doen
<hajour> het enige wat ik kon verzinnen is speechcontrol program
<hajour> wat dan iedergeval zorgt dat je iets minder hulp nodig hebt
<hajour> het is niet heel veel maar het is iedergeval iets
<erkan^> heel goed idee van je. ik ben ook bezig met zoom, contrast, enzovoort... dan hoeven mensen met visuele beperkignen niet lang wachten tot ze krijgen geld van de zorgverzekering: 400 euro per licentie voor de zoomtext.. alles lekker gratis (-:
<hajour> maar ik moet even kijken bij speechcontrol ook en dan slapen
<hajour> das mooi erkan^
<hajour> alle kleine beetjes helpen niet waar
<erkan^> nee
<erkan^> zelfs is Windows erg duur, dat werkt niet alles perfect
<hajour> jawel veel kleine beetjes bij elkaar worden bij elkaar veel
<hajour> het zal voor sommige mensen heel veel schelen
<erkan^> idd
<hajour> erkan^,  ik ga nog even kijken bij me team
<hajour> ik ben eigenlijk nu al moe
<erkan^> is goed. ik ga nu slapen hajour
<hajour> oke goedenacht erkan^  :)
<erkan^> je ook, slaap lekker
<hajour> ja dank je
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-12
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb ook al een klein opzetje voor de poster
<Idroy> zal zo wel even een linkje sturen
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/2c5KFTYSEwcu1kEnbIISVm
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Apart. :) Ik ben benieuwd hoe het er uit komt te zien als het klaar is.
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> Hmmmm, het zou fijn zijn als die luckiboy op IRC zou komen.
<Idroy> hey timo^
<timo^> ha Idroy
<Luckiboy> Hallo iedereen hier, ik vroeg me af of je bij ubuntu-mwanzo ook stukjes tekst kan schrijven? Ik kan namelijk best goed teksten schrijven.
<timo^> teksten schrijven, wat bedoel je daar precies mee?
<CasW> Luckiboy: Vast wel, maar iets waar je ook aan kan denken, is het vertaalteam.
<timo^> het vertaalteam is dan idd wel leuk voor je denk ik
<timo^> het is helemaal wat jou leuk lijkt, wij helpen je er alleen maar naar toe ;)
<Luckiboy> @timo^  Om je een indruk te geven: Ik heb op mijn 12e een boek geschreven.
<timo^> Gaaf!
<timo^> (is -ie ook te koop?)
<timo^> nou ja
<Luckiboy> ik zal even kijken op google...
<CasW> Luckiboy: Wat ik me ook ineens kan bedenken, is bijvoorbeeld "howto's" en "tutorials" schrijven, uitleggen hoe je dingen moet doen op de computer.
<timo^> ik denk niet echt dat we boekwerken aan tekst hebben dat geschreven moet worden
<CasW> *op ubuntu
<timo^> Het documentatieteam idd
<timo^> om je een indruk te geven : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<Luckiboy> Aha, maar denk niet dat ik daar erg creatief in kan zijn, of wel? Anders wil ik ook nog wel even kijken bij het Art team?
<CasW> Het art-team is, voor zover ik weet, alleen grafisch ontwerpen.
<Idroy> howto's en tutorials is inderdaad een goed idee
<Idroy> is ook meer tekst schrijven dan vertalen
<Idroy> enige wat wel zo is, is dat je wel de programma's een beetje moet kenn
<Idroy> artwork team is idd alleen maar grafisch ontwerpen, en heel weinig schrijven
<timo^> Je kunt ook bij het webteam, maar dat is ook niet heel erg veel schrijven
<Idroy> eigenlijk neits
<Idroy> niets*
<Luckiboy> Maar kan je er wel creatief in zijn? Want als ik het zo zie zit je wel vast aan een vast profiel.
<timo^> je hebt richtlijnen
<timo^> denk aan oranje kleur, paars, etc.
<timo^> maar de layout kun je veel zelf bedenken
<timo^> (de stipjes aan de zijkanten hebben zelfs richtlijnen )
<Luckiboy> Ja, heb ook al wat ontworpen daarvoor. http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/poster-linux-themadag-2012/
<Idroy> ik ben er op dit moment mee bezig, met die poster
<Luckiboy> @timo^ Even over dat boek, hier is een doc daarover http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cts=1331565412354&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.yoppa.nl%2FDocumenten%2FDe%2520schat%2520van%2520Montfoort.doc&ei=2xJeT9zlKcPpOZKfhJUN&usg=AFQjCNGPwBmmQuLZGWYJTaLhHXPlupzttg&sig2=TZRE5VCFNd_gSgiJ1X0TOQ
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je nu wel de logo's voor de flyer? :D. Naja zo niet dan wilde je ze wel even doorsturen toch? :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zodra ik ze heb stuur ik ze op. :)
<Idroy> :D
<timo^> Luckiboy: je poster moet aan bepaalde richtlijnen e.d. voldoen. Hoe precies weet ik niet, misschien kan Idroy daar wat over zeggen. En vergelijk jouw poster eens met deze: http://ubuntuone.com/2eUNumtsfJuWkonjRlwzCo . Je ziet dat de laatste iets rustiger is, en bepaalde dingen heeft (richtlijnen, jaja ;P) die die van jou niet heeft. Ik vind die van jou trouwens ook erg leuk en creatief, begrijp me niet verkeerd!
<Idroy> hey das me flyer :D (die nog net niet helemaal af is :P)
<timo^> true, rechtstreeks van het forum ;)
<Idroy> ghehe
<Luckiboy> Ja die flyer had ik ook al gezien.
<Luckiboy> Maar even terug naar dat schrijven, kun je ook reclameteksten schrijven voor ubuntu? Dat vind ik wel leuk (lekker overdrijven xD)
<Idroy> Echte reclame voor Ubuntu zelf wordt door Canonical gedaan, wat je wel zou kunnen doen is meer reclame maken voor Ubuntu-NL ofzo.
<timo^> en niet overdrijven :P
<timo^> schep je te hoge verwachtingen :P
<Luckiboy> zoals op Indroy's flyer? Of wordt dat door Canonical gedaan?
<Idroy> Nee, die tekst heb ik ergens anders vandaan, van een andere flyer van Ubuntu-nl
<Luckiboy> Ah maar zoiets wordt wel door Ubuntu-Nl gedaan?
<Idroy> met wat veranderingen erin, waar wat andere leden me mee geholpen hebben.
<Idroy> Ja, die teksten op flyers/posters van Ubuntu-nl wel ja
<Luckiboy> Ok want dat is wel geinig :)
<timo^> Luckiboy: als je ook schrijfskills in het Engels hebt kun je misschien iets doen in het Ubuntu Advertisement team (oid)
<Idroy> Ik weet niet hoe het met de teksen van de nieuwe website gaat. (of daar überhaupt nog wat voor nodig is) maar misschien kan je daar wat voor schijven.
<Idroy> Wat doet dat nieuws team eigenlijk?
<timo^> Idroy: twitteren en facebooken enzo
<Idroy> het promotie team is meer voor release parties enzo toch?
<Idroy> timo^,  ah ok
<Idroy> release parties organiseren*
<Idroy> heeft ook niet per se iets met schrijven te maken
<Idroy> Luckiboy, misschien is dit wat? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam?action=show&redirect=community%2FDocumentatieTeam Het documentatie team, is meer tutorials enzo schrijven
<timo^> idd
<timo^> stelde ik ook al voor ;)
<Idroy> maar geen linkje naar de wiki pagina van dat team, wat best wel beschrijft wat het team doet.
<Idroy> ;)
<Luckiboy> Maar het documentatieteam is weer niet zo creatief
<Idroy> Tis zo creatief als je het zelf maakt hè
<Luckiboy> Ja maar bij tutorials denk ik toch vooral aan 1. doe dit 2.doe dan dat  3.klaar!
<timo^> al je een beetje leuke schrijfstijl hebt ;)
<Idroy> as in, je kan er best wel wat dingen aan die tutorials toevoegen dat grappiger/leuker is om te lezen, zonder dat het "schade" doet aan de functionaliteit
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SoftwareInstalleren
<timo^> ha hannie
<hannie> hey timo^
<Luckiboy> @timo goed voorbeeld, zoiets lijkt me wel wat
<CasW> Hmm, dat dingie mag sowieso wel een update gebruiken heb ik het idee...
<Idroy> yep behoorlijk
<CasW> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SoftwareInstalleren#Downloaden_van_software, .bin gebruikt chmod +x voor het uitvoerbaar maken en .sh, .package en .run gebruiken gewoon de GUI, bijvoorbeeld.
<timo^> .bin is meestal al uitvoerbaar
<CasW> Als je het net hebt gedownload? Nee, toch?
<timo^> op de IRL is al besproken dat het documentatieteam gewoon te weinig mankracht heeft, dus met wat versterking zullen ze vast héél blij zijn :)
<timo^> CasW: regelmatig meegemaakt van wel.
<CasW> Vreemd...
<timo^> de rechten zijn in 11.10 ook omgegooid, je hoeft bijv. geen wachtwoord in te geven voor updates...
<Luckiboy> Ik wel hoor...
<timo^> voor nieuwe kernels ja ;)
<Luckiboy> juist ;)
<Idroy> opzich wel fijn dat je geen wachtwoord meer hoeft in te vullen bij updates.
<timo^> meh, ik vind het toch wel weer een stukje controle over je systeem foetsie
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> woordvolgorde klopt geen zak van, nouja, jullie doen het er maar mee :P
<Luckiboy> timo +1
<CasW> Bij updates kan ik het begrijpen, maar bestanden die je zomaar hebt gedownload uitvoerbaar maken? Nee, daar kan ik met m'n hoofd niet bij.
<Idroy> CasW idd
<timo^> Luckiboy: een leuk trucje om ingewikkelde nicks in te tikken: tik de eerste 2 of 3 letters en druk op <TAB> ;)
<Idroy> Bij updates een wachtwoord is best wel onnozel, al helemaal bij Ubuntu, ik heb met Ubuntu nooit na een update een onbruikbaar systeem gehad
<Idroy> nog nooit*
<timo^> Idroy: maar toch, ik vind het niet leuk dat als ik een ppa heb, en die opeens veranderd de updatemanager die wijzigingen stilletjes doorvoert, om maar wat te zeggen
<Idroy> Tjah... dan moet je niet op install updates klikken in de updatemanager zonder te kijken wat er verandert wordt.
<Idroy> Of geen ppa's toevoegen kan ook nog
<Idroy> overigens, ik gebruik wel ppa's
<Luckiboy> timo^:  Om het documentatieteam te joinen moet je een mailtje sturen of zo?
<timo^> Inderdaad
<timo^> een mailtje sturen met aanmelding + motivatie naar de lijst v/h documentatieteam
<timo^> overigens mag je bij pagina's waar '/community' in de URL staat de pagina's wijzigen.
<Luckiboy> Ik stuur niet zovaak mailtjes, hoe mail je naar het hele documentatieteam?
<timo^> hm
<timo^> even de lijst zoeken
<Idroy> Anders kan je ook misschien wel posten op het forum: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/
<Luckiboy> Net zoals bij Artwork [sollicitatie] naam?
<timo^> dat lijkt idd het handigst
<hannie> ubuntu-l10n-nl@lists.ubuntu.com
<timo^> bijvoorbeeld Luckiboy
<timo^> hannie: dat is toch het vertaalteam?
<Idroy> Luckiboy, yep inderdaad
<hannie> ja, er is geen afzonderlijke lijst voor het docteam voor zover ik weet
<timo^> dan lijkt het forum mij de beste weg
<Luckiboy> oké zal ik dat proberen
<timo^> zijn er leden van het documentatieteam geabonneerd op onze lijst?
<hannie> dat is zo. Maar wij zouden wel een mailtje voor docteam doorsturen naar b.v. cees
<Luckiboy> btw, zitten er ook nog deadlines of zo waar je rekening mee moet houden in het docuteam
<timo^> niet echt voor zover ik weet
<Luckiboy> oke mooi zo, ben ik niet zo goed in namelijk :D
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam/Agenda/2011-01-20
<hannie> Als dit de laatste vergadering was is het een tijd geleden
<hannie> wiki pagina voor Instellen mailinglijsten
<hannie>     Cees had een begin gemaakt op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Mailinglijsten Is het nagekeken?
<Luckiboy> die vergaderingen, waar zij die? Ik heb nl. niet zoveel tijd ivm school.
<hannie> op irc
<hannie> ubuntu-nl-meeting
<timo^> * #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<timo^> (aanklikbaar)
<timo^>  /join #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<Luckiboy> ok mooi zo gewoon achter bureau dus
<timo^> jap
<timo^> ik maak ook tussendoor mijn huiswerk hoor ;)
<timo^> prima te combineren :P
<hannie> docteam heeft wel een eigen lijst: documentatie@ubuntu-nl.org
<hannie> ik moest even zoeken
<Luckiboy> OK dus daar mailtje naartoe sturen
<Idroy> yep
<hannie> Luckiboy, nog even wachten. Ik weet niet zeker of die lijst bestaat. Wat ik lees is slechts een voorbeeld.
<Luckiboy> dus toch via het forum?
<hannie> Luckiboy, ja, of via onze (vertaalteam) mailinglijst
<Luckiboy> ik doe het wel gewoon via het forum
<hannie> lijkt mij wel het handigst
<timo^> ha MichaelTel !
<MichaelTel> Hey timo^
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag aan iedereen
<CasW> Ha MichaelTel!
<hannie> dag MichaelTel
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<hannie> StefandeVries, mooi die html-log
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik heb er nou al de schijt aan.
<StefandeVries> Maar afijn.
<StefandeVries> Na de SE-week ga ik alle wensen implementeren.
<hannie> Kan je het nog terugdraaien?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Maar er is precies gebeurd waar ik bang voor was.
<hannie> Het was niet mijn bedoeling iets onmogelijks te vragen
<StefandeVries> Dat het niet onmogelijk was, blijkt uit het feit dat het gelukt is.
<hannie> iets dat niet prettig blijkt te zijn dan
<StefandeVries> Wat wel onmogelijk blijkt, is het voldoen aan de wensen van iedereen.
<hannie> Ik heb de vraag van thomas gezien
<timo^> ik niet?
<hannie> Stefan, ik zie dat de log nu in html is. :) Is het nog mogelijk om een uitvoer naar wiki syntax te maken?
<hannie> StefandeVries, je was net weg na de vergadering toen thomas deze vraag stelde
<StefandeVries> Ik kan het ook in binaire strings doen, welja!
<StefandeVries> Na de SE-week komt de plaintextoptie er weer bij.
<StefandeVries> Nu niet.
<StefandeVries> Of ja, na de SE-week.
<hannie> wat is SE?
<StefandeVries> Als ik er zin in heb, dan komt het. Dat kan ook voor de SE-week zijn
<StefandeVries> SchoolExamen.
<hannie> ah, dat gaat uiteraard voor. En mijn wens hoeft niet in vervulling te gaan als het problemen oplevert hoor
<hannie> Maar ik vind het wel fantastisch dat je er zo snel iets van gemaakt hebt
<hannie> StefandeVries, veel succes met je examens
<StefandeVries> Je wens gaat in vervulling.
<hannie> tof, :) :) :)
<StefandeVries> Maar het blijkt maar weer dat één systeem niet het systeem is.
<StefandeVries> Die examens zijn pas over 2 of 3 weken.
<StefandeVries> Ik zie wel
<Luckiboy> even domme vraag misschien: Hoe maak je verkorte hyperlinks op het forum?
<timo^> hoe bedoel je? Als 'www.bit.ly/12233454'? of als 'Dit' met een hyperlink erachter?
<Luckiboy> ja precies
<Luckiboy> als dit
<StefandeVries> Ja, welke van de twee? :OP
<timo^> die laatste met '[url=<urlwaarjenaarmoetlinken>]<tekstwaarachterhetlinkjemoet[/url]
<Luckiboy> aha bedankt het was een link van 6 regels vandaar
<Luckiboy> zo verstuurd http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/%28sollicitatie%29-luckiboy/new/#new
<Luckiboy> Hallo iedereen. Ik heb net een stukje geschreven op de community wiki van ubuntu-nl. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Games, het kopje World of Goo. Wat vinden jullie ervan?
<OerHeks> Luckiboy, ziet er netjes uit.
<Luckiboy> mooi zo :)
<CasW> Luckiboy: Ziet er inderdaad goed uit; één puntje; "maar pas op voor de hinderlijke obstakels die je op je weg naar boven tegen komt"; tegenkomt moet aan elkaar.
<Luckiboy> ok zal het veranderen
<CasW> Ook wel mooi dat je ook de prijs in dollars hebt genoemd.
<JanC> laat ons he tzo stellen: vermoedelijk bedoelt Luckiboy het als één woord, de versie met 2 woorden betekent namelijk net even wat anders  :P
<CasW> De versie met twee woorden, die kán toch grammaticaal gezien helemaal niet? Of zit ik nu vreemd te kijken?
<OerHeks> het mag volgens mij beiden?
 * OerHeks is geen supervertaler
 * CasW had het even nagevraagd bij de professionele autotechniekvertaler, ook wel bekend als mijn vdaer ;)
<JanC> CasW: laat ons zeggen dat de versie met 2 woorden NSFW is...  ;)
<JanC> en dus ook niet geschikt voor die games wiki
 * CasW snapt hem nog steeds niet :P
<Cees> JanC, als in http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSFW ?
<JanC> idd.
<Cees> ok, bedankt voor je opmerking
 * CasW vertrekt, doei!
<JanC> om maar te zeggen dat de versie los van elkaar niet meteen betekent wat de meeste mensen denken...
<Cees> JanC, heb je een referentie-url waarmaar ik kan verwijzen dat dit NSFW is?
<Cees> de toevoeging was al eerder gedaan, recent is door Luckiboy een afbeelding toegevoegd.
<JanC> Cees: eh
<Cees> ik ben geen "ervaringsdeskundige" dus geen idee of dit NSFW is, enige onderbouwing is wel net als de deze bijdrage weer wissen
<JanC> er moet dus niks gewist
<JanC> (zie private)
<Cees> sry, begreep je verkeerd
<JanC> ☺
<JanC> Cees: soms vind ik het leuk om taalfouten letterlijk te nemen, sorry  ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-13
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hallo
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> timo^,hallo
<leoquant> heeft mwanzo bezoek gekregen van ene luckyboy?
<leoquant> Cees, ==> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/%28sollicitatie%29-luckiboy/
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ja.
<leoquant> en? erg leer gierig?
<leoquant> of juist leergierig?
<StefandeVries> Leergierig niet zo, doegierig :)
<leoquant> ah :P
<leoquant> hee Herwin welkom
<StefandeVries> Herwin heeft een vraag in #ubuntu-nl :)
<leoquant> o
<leoquant> later...
<Idroy> Hmmm, ben ook lekker bezig met die poster. Op dit moment heb ik dit: http://ubuntuone.com/62OLkemjULnRNbjMAfXSHa Is nog niet af :P. Een (heel) klein beetje bauhaus achtig :)
<leoquant> Idroy, leuk bauhaus!
<leoquant> (en constructivisme)
<leoquant> buitengewoon fraai
<Idroy> dankje, leoquant  :)
<timo^> ha Idroy
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb na een heel gekloot ook die hosting logo´s in die footer gekregen (naja uiteindelijk was het heel simpel....). Waarschijnlijk niet helemaal netjes gedaan, maar ze staan er in ieder geval wel, en in een best goeie plek al zeg ik het zelf :)
<Idroy> hey timo^
<leoquant> Idroy, vreemd perspectief ontstaat he, in het poster. zie/ervaar je dat ook?
<leoquant> vooral linksboven diagonaal in de belettering
<timo^> heb je een linkje?
<Ronnie> Idroy: heb je iets draaiende waar ik eens mee kan kijken?
<Idroy> nee, ik zit nu ook op windows, kan zo wel een screenshot maken als je wilt
<Idroy> timo^, http://ubuntuone.com/62OLkemjULnRNbjMAfXSHa
<Idroy> leoquant, ik zie het zo snel niet
<timo^> hm
<leoquant> Idroy, ok
<timo^> het is niet echt mijn smaak
<leoquant> !!!
<Ronnie> Idroy: screenshot is prima (om mee te beginnen)
<leoquant> tis geen kermis poster idd
<Idroy> Ronnie, is goed, komt er zometeen aan :)
<Idroy> ok, ik ga heel even rebooten
<Idroy> ben er zo weer
<timo^> leoquant: ik heb er verder ook niks over te mekkeren
<timo^> het is gewoon niet echt mijn stijl
<MichaelTel> Vraagje... Het potje op http://sounl.org/?q=node/64  is een beetje leeg. Moet deze nog gevuld worden, of komt het geld uit een andere potje?
<leoquant> nou is Hij kwaas timo^  ...
<timo^> ce n'est pas mon style
<leoquant> s=d
<timo^> ik zie niet in dat hij kwaad is
<Idroy> ben ik weer :)
<timo^> hij moet zich vooral niets van mijn mening aan trekken
<Idroy> Ronnie, http://i.imgur.com/lRyim.png
<Idroy> beide zijn ook aanklikbaar en gaan naar de juiste website
<Ronnie> Idroy: netjes
<Idroy> dankje :)
<Ronnie> er kan nog wel wat meer ruimte tussen de logo's, en de dubbele punt mag weg
<Idroy> http://i.imgur.com/kRdJZ.png
<Ronnie> en we moeten even verzinnen hoe we deze logo's naar beneden kunnen plaatsen
<Idroy> ja inderdaad
<Ronnie> hoe heb je ze nu rechts uitgelijnd gekregen?
<Ronnie> met een float of andere manier?
<Ronnie> want anders kun je eens een clear: left; proberen
<Idroy> ik heb het met float:right; gedaan
<Idroy> ok, ik probeer clear: left; nu
<Ronnie> ok, kun je met de screen helemaal naar beneden scrollen
<Ronnie> ow, en zet je naam trouwens ook maar onder in de footer naast mijn naam ;)
<Idroy> ok, i.p.v. float right heb ik nu clear left gedaan. De padding van die bit komt niet overeen met die andere twee dingen (had ik gedaan zodat er wat meer ruimte tussen de logo's kwam), daarom staan ze niet helemaal uitgelijnd:http://i.imgur.com/k8Qd5.png
<Idroy> dit is helemaal naar beneden gescrollt
<Idroy> Die logo's en dat "hosting" zijn 3 verschillende dingen in de css
<Ronnie> de float: right moet je behouden en clear: left eraan toevoegen
<Idroy> oh lol
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> de float: right zorgt ervoor dat het item niet 100% breed is en rechts uitlijnd. clear:left zorgt ervoor dat er geen content aan de linkerkant van dit element bevind
<Idroy> ah ok
<Ronnie> nu ik het onderste deel zo zie, denk ik dat we beter het volgende kunnen doen:
<Ronnie> links: Theme by Ronnie en Yordy, midden : smf copyright en rechts de logo's
<Idroy> oh ja, is inderdaad een goed idee
<Ronnie> waar de tekst "hosting" even hoog staat als de andere tekst en de logo's onder gelijk lopen
<Idroy> ja inderdaad
<Idroy> en "hosting" in de zelfde aantal punten
<Idroy> als die andere teksten
<Idroy> onderaan
<Ronnie> yup
<Ronnie> Idroy: heb je HTML van de logo's zo bij de hand, dan kan ik kijken of ik je mee kan helpen
<Idroy> van de logo's ja, die zal ik zo sturen, enig idee waar dat het gemakkelijkste gaat? tekst bestanden sharen?
<Ronnie> pastebin
<Idroy> http://pastebin.com/Vc6cm4iU
<Idroy> das de hele footer
<Idroy> met o.a. de logo's
<Idroy> wil je de css ook nog?
<Idroy> dat stukje?
<Idroy> de css: http://pastebin.com/vt5zeun8
<Idroy> ben er zo weer
<Idroy> en ik ben er weer
<Ronnie> Idroy: dit moet je grotendeels vooruit helpen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882192/
<Idroy> :D
<Idroy> Dus hieronder: "#footer_section ul li.copyright-theme" moet: "{ width: 310px; float: left; }"?
<Ronnie> ja
<Idroy> ok :)
<Idroy> hmmm,
<Ronnie> wat gaat er mis?
<Idroy> krijg nu dit: http://i.imgur.com/9oOMK.png
<Idroy> met deze css en php: http://pastebin.com/8ifyHHac
<Ronnie> je <li> (list element) zit niet in een <ul> (unordered list), de li uit mijn voorbeeld moet na de li van .copyright-smf
<Ric__> goedenavond iemand hier ? :)
<Ronnie> Hoi Ric__
<Ric__> Heey
<Ric__> Zit met een probleem bij het installeren van ubuntu krijg telkens errno 5 als error bij copying files.
<Ric__> Iemand misschien een oplossing ?
<Ronnie> Ric__: je kunt deze vraag beter stellen in het kanaal #ubuntu-nl deze is specifiek opgericht voor support
<Ric__> is goed :)
<Idroy> heb nu die li na .copyright-smf gezet, en dan gaat het er zo uitzien:http://i.imgur.com/HiU3K.png Hier is de php: http://pastebin.com/nFFwKxgd
<Ronnie> Idroy: volgens mij mis je nog een stuk boven: <li class="copyright-theme">
<Idroy> nope, daar stond eerst dat stukje van die logo's en dat stukje tekst
<Ronnie> ik stuur je zo de nieuwe code
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Idroy> hmmm
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/882229/
<Idroy> heb hem bijna btw
<Idroy> Die is ook bijna goed
<Idroy> nu moeten alleen de logo's wat hoger en hosting moet bold zijn, maar dat laatste is gemakkelijk :P
<Idroy> ok hosting is nu bold
<Idroy> okay, nu alleen nog de logo's uitlijnen met de tekst, zodat de onderkant van die logo's op de zelfde hoogte staan als de onderkant van de tekst
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik gok: vertical-align: text-bottom;
<Ronnie> maar de vertical-align reageert niet altijd zoals ik verwacht
<Idroy> hij werkt nu ook niet
<Ronnie> heb je firebug?
<Ronnie> want dan kun je gemakkelijk alle combis live uitproberen
<Idroy> nee, dat heb ik niet. Is een extensie voor firefox toch?
<Ronnie> ja, die is erg fijn tijdens website ontwikkelen
<Idroy> ok, ik zal hem wel even installeren :)
<Ronnie> chrome heeft iets vergelijkbaar standaard, maar die is minder fijn vind ik
<Idroy> hmmm, okay dan klik ik rechtermuisknop op een van de logo's en dan inspect with firebug krijg ik een schermpje onderaan te zien, en dan rechts zie ik de css. Als ik dan op new element druk dan krijg ik een tekstvakje, vul ik vertical-align: text-bottom; in. Druk dan ergens anders en dan slaat ie het neit op
<Ronnie> helemaal links staat een blauw pijltje, daar kun je elementen mee selecteren. Selecteer daar een logo mee
<Idroy> ok, heb ik gedaan
<Ronnie> en dan kun je daar bij #logo-bit ofzo de vertical-align intypen
<Ronnie> en dan op tab drukken
<Ronnie> daarna kun je met de pijltjes toetsen (hoog/laag) door alle mogelijkheden scrollen
<Idroy> het lijkt er op dat ie dat vertical-align: text-top; helemaal niet ziet, het staat wel in de css bij dat element maar dan niet firebug
<Ronnie> zit die vraagteken er ook in of is dat een typefout?
<Idroy> ik weet dat je text-bottom hebt gezegd, maar wilde even die andere dingen ook proberen
<Idroy> er zit nergens een vraagteken in
<Ronnie> oke, gelukkig
<Idroy> hij saved het niet
<Idroy> nu wel
<Idroy> maar als ik refresh is ie weer weg, dus misschien moet ik nog iets instellen in firebug ofzo?
<Ronnie> nee, de wijzigingen in firebug zijn na een refresh weg
<Ronnie> je kunt er heel gemakkelijk kleine dingen snel mee testen
<Ronnie> http://i.imgur.com/E8knD.png
<Idroy> oh als ik een wijziging maakt dan laat livebug het live zien ofzo?
<Ronnie> ja, die pas alles live aan
<Ronnie> dat is er nu zo handig aan
<Ronnie> je kunt zelfs HTML helemaal door elkaar gooien
<Ronnie> ik heb het hele voorbeeld in firebug gemaakt (kon alleen de logo's niet tonen omdat ik deze nergens vandaan kon halen)
<Idroy> dat vertical-align: text-bottom; werkt niet. Hij doet er niets mee
<Ronnie> en de andere varianten?
<Idroy> nee, doen allemaal neits
<Idroy> niets*
<Ronnie> klopt, schijnbaar heeft de vertical align geen invloed op een float
<Ronnie> even zelf wat testen
<Ronnie> ik gebuik nu de logo uit de community website
<Idroy> misschien een line height ofzo?
<Idroy> ja ik denk dat dat het dan wel werkt
<Ronnie> zou kunnen, maar denk het niet
<Idroy> nou... het heeft wel invloed op van alles en nog wat, zit dat nu aan het proberen
<Ronnie> Idroy: heb het denk ik
<Ronnie> weet alleen niet of het goed werkt in IE
<Idroy> okay
<Ronnie> Idroy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882267/
<Ronnie> ik heb ze nu inline gezet. met een inline element heb je wel een vertical-align, maar geen width en height, dus heb ik de width en height gehacked met een padding
<Idroy> bij mij worden de logo's afgesneden
<Ronnie> afgesneden?
<Idroy> ja, de onderkant is ervan af
<Ronnie> kan zijn dat je de padding wat hoger moet zetten dan
<Ronnie> ben alleen benieuwd of dit wel in elke browser werkt. de hoogte zou je kunnen zetten dmv line-height: <img_height>px;
<Idroy> heb de padding van de hcc van 8 naar 9 verandert, en die klopt nu, en die van bit van 9 naar 11
<Idroy> en die klopt ook
<Ronnie> hmm welke browser gebruik je?
<Idroy> firefox
<Idroy> maar in midora (even iets anders heb ik nu niet) werkt het niet
<Idroy> als je dan inzoomed
<Idroy> dan klopt het niet meer
<Idroy> dan wordt dat logo's repeat zeg maar
<Idroy> worden die*
<Idroy> midori*
<Idroy> no-repeat werkt alleen voor de repeat op de x-as
<Idroy> in ieder geval,. is dat hier het geval
<Ronnie> no-repeat is altijd goed om toe te voegen
<Idroy> oh wacht
<Ronnie> en background-position: right center kan ook geen kwaad
<Idroy> had hem na de punt comma gezet
<Idroy> hmmm
<Ronnie> ik weet het al...
<Ronnie> het is de font-size
<Ronnie> je moet de font-size: 0; line-height: 0; padding: 20px 59px 0 0;
<Ronnie> want anders krijg je verschillen per font
<Ronnie> vul deze ook maar aan met text-indent: -9999px;
<Ronnie> en vertical-align: sub;
<Idroy> okay
<Idroy> zo, volgens mij is ie nu goed
<Idroy> Ronnie, http://i.imgur.com/dDsPM.png
<Ronnie> Idroy: PERFECT!
<Idroy> hmmm, je ziet nog net 1 pixeltje van dat volgende hcc logo
<Idroy> padding 1 lager doen
<Idroy> denk ik
<Ronnie> je kunt de padding precies de pixels van het logo zetten
<Ronnie> voor bit: 22x59
<Ronnie> en dan no-repeat aanzetten
<Ronnie> en kun je daarna nog eens de php en css posten, dan kijk ik die even na voordat je deze commit
<Idroy> is goed
<Idroy> dat no-repeat moet toch hier staan:  background-image: url('../images/hcc.png') no-repeat;
<Idroy> ?
<Ronnie> dan moet het background: zijn
<Idroy>  background-image: url('../images/hcc.png') background: no-repeat;
<Idroy> ?
<Idroy> of gewoon erna doen
<Ronnie> background: url("../images/hcc.png") no-repeat no-scroll 0 0 transparent;
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> dan is ie er nog wel, maar dan zie je hem niet meer.
<Ronnie> oh, no-scroll mag weg
<Ronnie> en moet scroll worden volgens mij
<Idroy> dan is ie nog steeds weg
<Idroy> naja
<Idroy> je ziet hem niet
<Idroy> valt ie dan niet achter de achtergrond kleur van de footer?
<Ronnie> wat zegt firebug?
<Ronnie> en staan alle ; wel goed etc?
<Ronnie> ik gok dat je ergens een syntax fout hebt
<Idroy> zo heb ik het: background: url('../images/hcc.png') no-repeat scroll 0 0 transparent;
<Idroy> de url naar het plaatje klopt ook
<Ronnie> hmm, vreemd het werkt niet wel
<Ronnie> kun je eens je css posten
<Idroy> hmm nu doet ie het wel
<Idroy> naja
<Idroy> okay, misschien ook nog zorgen dat die footer helemaal doorloopt, net zoals op de website?
<Idroy> is nodig als je een topic hebt met maar 1 bericht
<Idroy> athans op mijn resolutie (1920x1080)
<Idroy> althans*
<Ronnie> Idroy: dat doen we wel in een andere commit
<Ronnie> dat is best een ingrijpende verandering
<Idroy> hmmm, wat wel vreemd is, is dat dat copyright-smf en de hosting logo's enzo onder het drop menu "details" staan, dat is op chromium met een resolutie van 1280x1024
<Idroy> of is dat een feature?
<Idroy> lijkt me wel
<Idroy> ziet er wel strak uit
<Idroy> verder ziet het er daar ook helemaal goed uit
<Idroy> ik zal zo de css en .php sturen
<Ronnie> wat bedoel je met: mmm, wat wel vreemd is, is dat dat copyright-smf en de hosting logo's enzo onder het drop menu "details" staan, dat is op chromium met een resolutie van 1280x1024
<Idroy> ik zal wel een screenshot make
<Idroy> n
<Idroy> http://i.imgur.com/pnJee.png
<Ronnie> volgens mij heb je een fout in je php
<Idroy> Ronnie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/882308/
<Idroy> ah
<Idroy> heb dat "details" naar ul verandert, en nu pakt ie hem wel goed op die pc
<Idroy> en hier ook nog gewoon
<Idroy> het heeft in ieder geval iets met dat "details class= foot-note" te maken
<Ronnie> hmm, zou dat een HTML5 feature zijn
<Ronnie> http://www.w3schools.com/html5/tag_details.asp
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> idd
<Ronnie> alleen chrome support
<Idroy> grappig
<Ronnie> maak er dan maar een div van
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Ronnie> leuke tag btw
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> ok nu klopt ie
<Idroy> Ronnie, zal ik hem nu commiten?
<Ronnie> prima
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> okay, heb hem net gepushed naar me branch
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik zal binnenkort eens kijken of ik tijd kan vinden om deze te testen en op de server door te voeren
<Idroy> Ronnie, is goed :)
<Idroy> Trouwens, er waren ook een paar klachten over het thema dat het te fel is ofzo. Ik heb het nieuwe forum thema op 3 verschillende schermen gezien, maar op geen enkele vond ik het te fel. Jij dan?
<Idroy> Ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-14
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen
<leoquant> leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList needs review/contactpersoon StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> What do you want me to do with it?
<leoquant> please remove the contactperson
<StefandeVries> Seveas?
<leoquant> and add some rooms to it
<StefandeVries> And who is the new contact person?
<leoquant> take a look at the italian loco/channels
<leoquant> dont know iam not a dutch itc op
<leoquant> maybe JanC ?
<StefandeVries> Or myself?
<leoquant> bespreek het even zou ik zeggen ツ
<leoquant> the last dutch review of that page was in 2008
<StefandeVries> JanC, ping!
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu Single Sign On is giving me a hard time logging into the wiki.
<leoquant> single sign on sucks
<StefandeVries> Sure does.
<StefandeVries> I'm logged in.
<StefandeVries> I'm going to add #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo and #ubuntu-nl-meeting. Is that okay?
<leoquant> lijkt me wel
<leoquant> behalve meeting
<leoquant> meer een team room
<leoquant> tea room
<leoquant> rea party
<leoquant> t
<StefandeVries> En #ubuntu-nl-team
<StefandeVries> Dus #ubuntu-nl-meeting niet?
<leoquant> general channels wel lijkt
<leoquant> interne kanalen nietr
<leoquant> maargoe
<StefandeVries> Dus, wat wel, wat niet?
<StefandeVries> nl, offtopic, mwanzo, team wel, en meeting niet?
<leoquant> supportachtige channels
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Meeting dus niet.
<leoquant> geeft geen support
<leoquant> team ook niet
<leoquant> offtopic ook niet, maar is het tochook weer wel
<leoquant> gezelligheids support
<leoquant> moraal
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Team in zekere zin ook wel, als aanspreekpunt.
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-it heeft *alle* kanalen in de lijst staan
<StefandeVries> Ik maak mezelf aanspreekpunt voor nu.
<StefandeVries> Klaar.
<StefandeVries> leoquant, kijk even of het zo goed is.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> thx StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Np
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi Idroy
<Luckiboy> kijk even mee hier
<StefandeVries> Voel je vrij :P
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy :)
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> dag StefandeVries
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag iedereen
<CasW> G'middag MichaelTel
<Idroy> ey oh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-15
<khes> hallo
<khes> Hoi allemaal
<khes> is daar iemand
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, zijn er recentelijk nog problemen met de server geweest, voor zover je weet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Niet dat ik weet. Is MwanzoBot weer uitgevallen?
<commandoline> hmm, JFL is ook weg.
<commandoline> waarschijnlijk dus idd een korte hapering van de serververbinding
<commandoline> (maar wel groter dan die 200/300 seconden die ervoor staan...)
<commandoline> + JFLbot reconnect heeft ook niet gewerkt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er is in ieder geval geen reboot geweest. Uptime 14 dagen.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, nee, geen problemen met MwanzoBot geweest. :)
<StefandeVries> Gewoon even checken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<commandoline> hmm, blijft het vreemd dat JFL offline is gegaan :P
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond iedereen
<StefandeVries> Hallo MichaelTel :)
<leoquant> hoi MichaelTel
<leoquant> MichaelTel, heb jij al een idee waar je je voor ubuntu-nl zou kunnen inzetten?
<leoquant> of kijk nog even mee hier, wat begrijpelijk is
<leoquant> hoi PvandeWyngaerde
<leoquant> welkom
<PvandeWyngaerde> hoi
<CasW> Hallo PvandeWyngaerde
<MichaelTel> Ik kijk over jullie schouders mee ;) maar ik wil graag bij het Vertaalteam willen
<leoquant> MichaelTel, prima!
<MichaelTel> Hoi PvandeWyngaerde
<PvandeWyngaerde> datum van eerstvolgende meeting in topic klopt niet
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> ik moet nog plannen PvandeWyngaerde
<leoquant> dat zal vlak voor de big vkantie worden
<leoquant> a
<leoquant> maar u kan altijd dingen aan de orde stellen via de mailinglist of hier
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Woensdag 20 juni 2012: 19.30-20.00. te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<leoquant> Team meetings: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/377/detail/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-16
<commandoline> hoi, heeft iemand hier al het 'Ubuntu Accomplishments'-systeem van Jono Bacon gezien? Het is misschien wel wat voor mwanzo om er Nederlandse 'accomplishments' aan toe te voegen...
<Idroy> commandoline, de meeting vindt plaats in #ubuntu-nl-meeting, om half 8, toch?
<commandoline> klopt
<Idroy> ok, heb 'm al gejoined :)
<commandoline> !startmeeting
<commandoline> hmm, dan maar even de docs opzoeken :P
 * commandoline moet voor vanavond wel even weten hoe die bot nou ook alweer werkt :P
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> Hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy
<Idroy> Zag net dat ik per ongeluk die hosting logo's was vergeten toe te voegen aan me branch, en dat heb ik net gedaan :).
<Idroy> Blijkbaar moet je dan nog even bzr add uitvoeren als je files toevoegd.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-17
<StefandeVries> Hallo Ronnie, Thomas_de_Graaff
<Ronnie> hey StefandeVries
<RobinJ> sommige engelse zinnen zijn echt niet natuurlijk te vertalen :s
<RobinJ> trijntje, is er een afspraak over hoe monitor vertaalt moet worden? beeldscherm, monitor, scherm, ...
<RobinJ> eh
<RobinJ> wtf
<trijntje> RobinJ: beeldscherm is denk ik het beste, staat het niet op de woordenlijst?
<trijntje> hmm, staat niet op de woordenlijst idd
<RobinJ> waar kan ik de woordenlijst vinden? :p
<RobinJ> heb het nu vertaald als schermen, aangezien beeld me nogal duidelijk lijkt =p
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/vertaalteam/woordenlijst dacht ik zo uit mijn hoofd
<RobinJ> Deze pagina bestaat nog niet. U kan een nieuwe lege pagina aanmaken of gebruik maken van één van de paginasjablonen.
<timo^> Ik had hem bijna goed: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/Woordenlijst
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> handig
<RobinJ> *bookmark*
<MichaelTel> me 2
<hannie> jpjacobs, ben jij RobinJ?
<RobinJ> ?
<RobinJ> jpjacobs? voor zover ik weet heb ik nooit die nickname gebruikt, nee :p
<hannie> ok, dat dacht ik. Maar ik moet jou hebben
<RobinJ> vertel :p
<hannie> Even iets over vertalen Unity
<hannie> Je doet het prima. Ik ben aan het nakijken. Ik twijfel of het woord viewport onvertaald moet blijven
<hannie> Bij opentrans zie ik ook blikveld, maar vind dat ook dubieus
<RobinJ> in ccsm is het altijd onvertaald gebleven, daarom dat ik dat hier ook maar deed
<RobinJ> weet niet echt wat er met viewport bedoelt wordt
<RobinJ> blikveld? xD
<hannie> Een gebied waarop ingezoomd is
<RobinJ> huh
<RobinJ> oh ik dacht dat het was als je twee schermen had, dat het twee viewports waren >.<
<hannie> Het gaat idd wel over twee schermen
<RobinJ> huh
<hannie> vb: Toets voor wisselen tussen vensters op alle viewports
<RobinJ> heeft windows ook zoiets? anders kijken we daar even naar de vertaling
<hannie> Ik denk dat het hier gaat om de vensters die je in de verschillende werkbladen hebt staan
<hannie> Met Switcher wordt de werkbladwisselaar bedoeld
<RobinJ> das ook altijd zo lastig vind ik. window switcher of workspace switcher
<hannie> Ja, ik weet ook niet of ik gelijk heb. Ik denk het alleen.
<RobinJ> waar zou ik die zin moeten tegenkomen? anders kijk ik even in virtualbox
<RobinJ> heb ik 12.04 beta draaien
<hannie> In Unity
<RobinJ> ja maar waar in unity, weet je ook niet vermoed ik? :p
<hannie> moment...
<hannie> Key to start the switcher for all viewports. Welke "key" (toets) hier bedoeld wordt weet ik niet
<hannie> Wacht even. Misschien bedoelen ze Alt-tab
<RobinJ> ctrl+alt+tab?
<hannie> En als je op Alt-tab drukt krijgen de verschillende openstaande toepassingen de focus
<hannie> Je kunt dan door de toepassingen bladeren
<OerHeks> key to start all viewports = win + S ?
<RobinJ> als ik op alt+tab druk begin ik te wisselen tussen vensters op huidige workspace
<RobinJ> als ik op ctrl+alt+tab druk begin ik te wisselen tussen vensters op alle workspaces
<hannie> Het is denk ik toch alt-tab, die switcher
<hannie> En daarmee wissel je tussen vensters, niet tussen vensters in werkbladen
<hannie> OerHeks, met win+S ga ik naar de werkbladwisselaar
<hannie> Maar het ging eigenlijk om het woord "viewport". Laten we dat staan?
<RobinJ> http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4f64bdd1aa5d4/4f64bdd1aa1ed-unity_overlay.PNG
<RobinJ> ik had gehoopt daarin meer info te vinden :/
<hannie> Wat is nu weer "Twosuperior"????
<RobinJ> ²
<RobinJ> dat ^
<hannie> caret?
<RobinJ> ..
<RobinJ> dit ²
<hannie> Dat is superscript
<hannie> Het dakje heet caret
<RobinJ> staat bij een azerty-toetsenbord onder de escape-toets ;)
<RobinJ> http://www.thekeyboardcompany.com/catalog/IMG_0246.JPG
<RobinJ> brb eten
<hannie> Ik heb een querty-toetsenbord
<hannie> RobinJ, eet ze. Ik moet nog wat verder graven
<RobinJ> biw
<Idroy> ey oh
<MichaelTel> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey timo^
<timo^> Ha imkes60
<timo^> neen
<timo^> foute
<timo^> hoi Idroy
<Idroy> xD
<Idroy> Ben nu ook behoorlijk tevreden met de poster: http://ubuntuone.com/4xbKCeYgvy84dNaAO4kz3c
<Idroy> Zal hem zo op het forum plaatsen
<Idroy> oh
<Idroy> whoops
<Idroy> zo, nu klopt ie wel: http://ubuntuone.com/7gaYk6awW0TNavCQ3SBhpV
<MichaelTel> mooi werk
<timo^> netjes :)
<timo^> ik vind hem erg rood, maar het kan aan mij(n pc) liggen hoor
<CasW> Ah, HCC-rood, als ik het me goed herinner.
<CasW> Waar is het?
<timo^> CasW: ik dacht dat de HCC andere tinten had
<Idroy> CasW klopt
<Idroy> Het is ook hcc linux thema dag :)
<Idroy> en ach, die kleuren zijn zo te veranderen :P
<CasW> Maar is het niet een idee om er ook op te zetten waar 'ie is? :P
<Idroy> Ja, maar dan moet ik ook weten waar het is :P
<Idroy> Anders kan ik het er niet op zetten
<Idroy> VOlgens mij is dat ook nog niet bekend
<CasW> :P
<timo^> nope
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Stichting Ondersteuning Ubuntu-NL zoekt extra bestuurder. Zie voor meer informatie: http://sounl.org/?q=node/84
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: gaat er iemand uit het bestuur of hebben jullie extra mankracht nodig?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Ronnie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We zijn nu met vier man, het zou prettig zijn een extra bestuurder te hebben. Dan is het wat makkelijker als er af en toe iemand niet kan e.d.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ivm. besluitvorming e.d.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er was eerst wel sprake van dat Alex zou stoppen wegens tijdsgebrek, maar hij heeft een aantal andere klussen kunnen afstoten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus hij heeft tijd vrijgemaakt nu.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-18
<OerHeks> Ik zou het moeten checken, of ik wel een bestuursfunctie mag vervullen, ik mag wel vrijwilligerswerk doen, alleen als die goedgekeurd is.
<Ronnie> ah ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> OerHeks, aan wat voor voorwaarden dient dat dan te voldoen?
<OerHeks> even zien wat ik uit me hoofd weet. het moet een functie zijn, die kan eindigen bij acceptatie werk, het moet een klus zijn, die een beperkte opdracht heeft, dat niet betaald gedaan kan worden, en je moet officieel verzekerd zijn via de gemeente.
<OerHeks> dit laatste is meestal geen probleem, dit gebeurt in een poule van de gemeente zelf.
<OerHeks> en er moet een contractuele afspraak op papier staan.
<OerHeks> ik denk dat het er voornamelijk om gaat, dat ze het vantevoren weten, hoe en wat.
<OerHeks> een bestuursfunctie klinkt nogal gewichtig.
<OerHeks> Nu lijkt me dit prima te combineren met een baan, dus het zal wel loslopen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dit is idd. prima te combineren met een baan, en je kan er niet voor betaald worden. :)
<OerHeks> Dat is vrijwel altijd zo met vrijwilligerswerk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga nu slapen, avond. :)
<OerHeks> maar als ik er 1 stap buiten de deur zet, dan moet dat verantwoord zijn. En ik mag me daardoor niet onttrekken van de arbeidsmarkt.
<OerHeks> weltrusten, Thomas
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat een klus voor sounl goed te verantwoorden is hoor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar hoef je geen werk voor te laten liggen.
<OerHeks> Jawel, maar ik ga toch even informeren, ze vinden dat prachtig.
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen alle aanwezigen
<timo^> ha MichaelTel (:P) en leoquant
<MichaelTel> Timo^: hey jij ook hier
<timo^> zekers
<MichaelTel> gezellig!
<timo^> MichaelTel: zal ik je eens een truukje leren mbt tot lastige nicknamen?
<MichaelTel> ja graag
<MichaelTel> maar zo lastig zijn jullie namen toch niet :)
<timo^> als je de eerste 2 letters (of meer) van een naam intikt, en dan op de TAB-toets drukt, wordt hij vanzelf aangevuld! :)
<MichaelTel> timo^,
<MichaelTel> oeh gaaf
<timo^> handig hè?
<MichaelTel> zo echt wel
<MichaelTel> MichaelTel,
<MichaelTel> ook makkelijk dat het programma ook maar gelijk een komma achter zet
<timo^> inderdaad
<timo^> bij mij is het een dubbelepunt
<timo^> valt vast ergens in te stellen ;)
<timo^> als je het ergens midden in een zin doet (bijv nu MichaelTel) laat hij de komma achterwegen
<MichaelTel> oh ja ik ziet het.. Jee wat een intelligent programma
<timo^> één programma is er mee begonnen, en toen ging de rest het overnemen. Handig!
<timo^> MichaelTel: Gebruik je nu Ubuntu met Unity?
<MichaelTel> Wat betreft de komma. Ik heb het gevonden (Voorkeuren)
<MichaelTel> ik geloof zonder unity wel Ubuntu 11.04
<timo^> zou je even willen kijken hoe het vertaald is als je op het netwerkicoon klikt, wat daar staat over bedrade verbinding (ik heb nu KDE, vandaar ;))
<MichaelTel> Ik heb staan bekabeld netwerk
<timo^> oké, dankjewel!
<MichaelTel> bij mij disabled want er hangt hier inderaad een touwtje aan
<timo^> hiero draadloos
<timo^> papsie is te lui bekabeld op mijn  kamer te leggen
<timo^> achja
<MichaelTel> het werkt, dat is het belangrijkste
<timo^> inderdaad
<timo^> het gaat er niet om hoe het werkt, het gaat erom dat het werkt
<MichaelTel> juist!
<timo^> ik ga eten
<MichaelTel> oke eet smakelijk
<timo^> ha die leoquant
<leoquant> ja ff wat lawaai maken
<timo^> ;)
<timo^> leoquant: ik heb een workshop ingepland, ik moet echter nog even kijken wanneer de datum wordt, ivm huiswerk enzo
<leoquant> toppie!
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop#preview
<leoquant> geef een gil wanneer ik los moet gaan
<leoquant> wat reclame/aankondigingen betreft
<timo^> het wordt eerst even kijken  of ik met VNC of TeamViewer ga
<timo^> VNC vereist vaak poorten en dergelijke, dus voor beginnende Ubuntero's is TeamViewer makkelijker
<leoquant> ja
<timo^> TeamViewer is ook redelijk universeel (werkt zelfs op Android!)
<MichaelTel> leoquant,  goedemorgen
<leoquant> hoi
<timo^> ha Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> heey
<MichaelTel> hey Luckiboy
<showcees> Teamviewer is geen open source he?
<Luckiboy> nee volgens mij niet
<showcees> teamviewer is een windows programma en werkt  in Linux/Ubuntu (goed) via wine
<Luckiboy> teamviewer is er ook voor linux hoor http://www.teamviewer.com/nl/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<showcees> Luckiboy, dat zeg ik: werkt via wine
<Luckiboy> native is ie ook te downloaden
<Luckiboy> waarom zou je dan wine gebruiken?
<showcees> Luckiboy, de "native" download bevat ook wine
<showcees> dat komt vanzelf mee
<Luckiboy> Dus als ik het goed begrijp installeert die deb gewoon wine?
<showcees> ja
<Luckiboy> showcees: ah ik zie het ja
<showcees> de deb installeert wine in /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/7/wine
<showcees> wine-1.2.1 op precies te zijn ;)
<showcees> zie ook http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TeamViewer, license Propietary
<Idroy> hey leoquant, ben ook al een heel eind met die poster (eigenlijk wel af), ben er erg blij mee hoe die uiteindelijk is geworden: http://ubuntuone.com/7gaYk6awW0TNavCQ3SBhpV
<leoquant> kunstzinnig
<leoquant> uitgebalanceerd
<leoquant> goed!
<Idroy> dankje :D
<leoquant> :|)
<leoquant> pidgin laat een erg smalle typstrook hier, ff uitvogelen
<leoquant> ik typ blind zo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-12
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er komen verkiezingen aan voor een nieuwe gemeenschapsraad. Het is vanaf nu mogelijk om je aan te melden als kandidaat voor de nieuwe gemeenschapsraad.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zie voor meer informatie:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Verkiezingen2013
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-14
<kiekeboe> !over
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-16
<Timo> Hallo.
<commandoline> Hoi
<Timo> Ha commandoline! :)
<trijntje> hey Timo
<trijntje> ow, te laat
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-03-17
<Luckiboy> Ik heb geen voice hier?
<Timo> Jawel.
<Timo> Dat heb je wel.
<Timo> [10:23:55] [Whois] Luckiboy heeft voice op de kanalen:  #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Hmm, ik zie geen + bij mijn naam staan bovenaan, maar bij mijn regels wel
<Luckiboy> Zie http://i.imgur.com/JpgD7Yk.png
<Timo> Hm, vreemd.
<leoquant> xchat en pidgin geven je hier een +V
<leoquant> :)
<Luckiboy> Dat zie ik hier ook staan :)
<leoquant> xchat is wel fijn voor oppen/deoppen ed
<Luckiboy> irssi ook, als je de commando's weet :P
<Timo> http://i.imgur.com/JpgD7Yk.png
<leoquant> yep!
<Timo> Zoals je kunt zien heb je bij mij gewoon voice.
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij is dat mijn screenshot, Timo
<leoquant> dat lopt bij irssi en weechat idd
<Timo> Volgens mij ook...
<leoquant> standaard
<Timo> http://imgur.com/iADq5tP
<Timo> Dat niet :P
<leoquant> irssi heeft een op script/kanaal manage script wel handig
<leoquant>     /op: Ops teh user given as argument, e.g. /op bofh" );
<leoquant>     /ams, /modeset: Sets any mode you want. This is useful for removing bans, e.g. /modeset -b *!*\@trollhost" );
<leoquant>     /ats, /topicset: Sets the topic, e.g. /topicset no trolls allowed in here" );
<leoquant>     /af, /forward: Sets a forward ban if defined in the config file, e.g. /af sometroll" );
<leoquant>     /ak, /kick: Kicks a user, e.g. /ak sometroll" );
<leoquant>     /ab, /ban: Sets up a ban on a user's host: /ab sometroll." );
<leoquant>     /aq, /quiet: Quiets a user e.g. /aq sometroll" );
<leoquant>     /ar, /remove: Remove a user" );
<leoquant>     /abr, /removeban: Bans and removes a user from a channel." );
<leoquant>     /abk, /kickban: Kickban a user" );
<leoquant>     /abrn, /removeban_notice: Bans, removes and sends the user a notice" );
<leoquant>     /arn, /remove_notice: Removes the user and sends a notice" );
<leoquant>     /amb, /massban: Bans more than one user with one command, e.g. /amb sometroll sometroll2" );
<leoquant>     /amr, /massremove: Removes more than one user with one command, e.g. /amr sometroll sometroll2" );
<leoquant>     /at, /quiet_temp: Quiets a user for 10 minutes." );
<leoquant> nog niet gekicked? valt mee...:)
<Luckiboy> Nee hoor :)
<Luckiboy> Je brengt me wel op ideeën :P
<Timo> Moet je wel eerst op rechten hebben Luckiboy ;P
<leoquant> autobleh.pl
<leoquant> Timo: dat heeft ie
<Luckiboy> +w
<Timo> leoquant: Aha, dat verklaart een hoop :P
<Luckiboy> +v bedoel ik
<leoquant> je hebt nu ook +o
<Timo> Even tussendoor, Luckiboy, jij gaat leoquant opvolgen? Super! :)
<leoquant> http://autobleh.projectnet.org/
<Luckiboy> Timo: klopt leoquant: zie ik niet staan?
<Luckiboy> Ik zie alleen dat jij je o hebt afgegeven
<Luckiboy> Er klopt niet veel van, ik ga even opnieuw connecten
<Luckiboy> Ik heb volgens irssi nog steeds geen voice en geen op?
<leoquant> download de link, zet hem in autorun en op jezelf :)
<Luckiboy> welke link?
<leoquant>  /op: Ops the user given as argument, e.g. /op bofh" );
<leoquant> http://autobleh.projectnet.org/
<Luckiboy> #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo You're not a channel operator
<Luckiboy> #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo You're not a channel operator
<leoquant> momentje
<Luckiboy> Niet dus
<Luckiboy> Oh
<Luckiboy> ah, kijk
<Luckiboy> Hoe doe je dan weer -o leoquant ?
<Luckiboy> Of geen ops bedoel ik?
<leoquant> nee, nu ben je het auto
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> the boss
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy> Met +o ben je dus al automatisch op? Niet eers /ops?
<leoquant> je bent je +voAt
<Luckiboy> VoAt?
<Timo> Luckiboy: /msg ChanServ help flags
<Timo> staat alles uitgelegd :)
<leoquant> voice op a weet ik niet t topicmanager
<Timo> [10:46:18] [Aankondiging] -ChanServ-    +A - Enables viewing of channel access lists.
<StefandeVries> Middag.
<Luckiboy> Timo: óf er is iets mis met irrsi, óf het commando klopt niet
<Luckiboy> ha StefandeVries
<Timo> Bij mij werkt het toch echt Luckiboy :P
<Luckiboy> VOlgens mij is er iets mis met mijn irssi
<StefandeVries> Onmogelijk.
<StefandeVries> :P
<Luckiboy> :P Hij geeft geen voice aan (bij mij) en geen msg help
<leoquant> nou, StefandeVries is echt opperhoofd hier he
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<StefandeVries> Niet meer.
<leoquant> dus die kan nog meer hier dan ik..:)
<leoquant> o. jammer...:/
<StefandeVries> De rechten moeten in de handen zijn van diegene(n) die er tijd voor en zin in hebben.
<StefandeVries> Ik val helaas in geen van beide  categorieën meer.
<Luckiboy> Ik ga irssi wel even resetten, kijken of dat helpt
<leoquant> StefandeVries, jammer, maar dat gaat gewoon zo
<StefandeVries> Tsja..de nieuwe garde staat al klaar.
<Luckiboy> Hmm, ik heb nog steeds geen voice volgens irssi
<StefandeVries> Als je ops hebt heb je automatisch voice.
<Luckiboy> Wel ops
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: dan staat er ook geen + voor je naam?
<StefandeVries> Dan heb je in een moderated situatie met +o ook +v.
<Luckiboy> Ok, duidelijk
<StefandeVries> Helemaal gratisch!
<Luckiboy> :P lol
<StefandeVries> Oh, en het topic moet even worden aangepast.
<StefandeVries> Omdat MwanzoBot er niet meer is.
<Timo> Waarom is -ie weg, als ik vragen mag?
<Luckiboy> Ook niet voor meetings?
<commandoline> Je kan via chanserv ook de +O mode zetten i.p.v. +o, dan kan je ieder moment op worden (/msg ChanServ op #channelname dacht ik), maar ben je het standaard niet. Dat is wat ze op freenode aanraden. http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<StefandeVries> Geen toestemming meer voor.
<StefandeVries> Als operator kon ik het zelf beslissen.
<Luckiboy> Hoofdletter o of een 0, commandoline?
<StefandeVries> Plus de code was aan refactoring toe.
<Timo> Balen, je hebt er veel werk in gestoken.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: hoofdletter
<StefandeVries> Dingen komen en gaan.
<Luckiboy> Ho, heb ik nu wat mensen geband?
<StefandeVries> Identify-only, nu.
<Timo> Nee, er kunnen nu alleen geen mensen meer in.
<Timo> Dat.
<StefandeVries> Alleen bij FreeNode geregistreerde en ingelogde mensen kunnen nu joinen.
<Luckiboy> Ah, is dat de bedoeling?
<StefandeVries> Wat mij niet wenselijk lijkt voor nieuwe gebruikers.
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Maar jij bent de operator nu. :P
<Luckiboy> Dat dacht ik al, wat nu? Ik deed /mode * -O Luckiboy
<commandoline> hehe, in plaats van leden werven gaan we actief proberen ze buiten de deur te houden :P?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja.
<Luckiboy> lol commandoline
<StefandeVries> Wel als ze zich niet registreren.
<StefandeVries> Waar ook wel weer wat voor valt te zeggen.
<StefandeVries> Uitnodigend is anders.
<Luckiboy> <Luckiboy> wat nu? Ik deed /mode * -O Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: /msg ChanServ help flags
<Luckiboy> Jij bent de expert hier :P
<Luckiboy> commandoline: dat doet ie niet
<Luckiboy> Hoe dat ook moge komen
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621828/
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer verder werken.
<StefandeVries> Tot later.
<Luckiboy> Doei StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> Dank je commandoline
<Luckiboy> Oh, ik had het * niet moeten doen
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<StefandeVries> Baas is weg.
<StefandeVries> Ik maak de rest wel straks af.
<StefandeVries> Koffietijd. \o/
<Luckiboy>  /msg ChanServ help flags doet het weer \o?
<Luckiboy> wb leoquant
<leoquant> hee
<leoquant> Luckiboy, is irssi braaf nu?
<Luckiboy> Ja, de flags help doet het iig wel nu, dat is wel fijn
<leoquant> mooi
<Luckiboy> alleen had ik een verkeerd commando ingetikt waardoor dit channel nu alleen voor registered nicks is, dat gaat StefandeVries nog fixen
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Nee dat ga ik niet.
<StefandeVries> Dat *kan* ik niet, as said.
<Luckiboy> Oh, excuses
<Luckiboy> Moet ik wat doen dan?
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik ook nooit beweerd.
<StefandeVries> Je hebt die mode al weer terug gezet.
<Luckiboy> Klopt, maar ik wist niet of dit alles was
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij wel hoor. :-)
<Luckiboy> Ok, mooi :)
<Luckiboy> En nu kan ik OP-en en de-Op-en met +o en -o toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Als alles goed is ingesteld wel.
<Luckiboy> Ik zal het even proberen, ik ben nu OP dus probeer ik -o
<Luckiboy> Of is dat geen goed idee?
<StefandeVries> Proberen doet nooit pijn.
<Luckiboy> Ah kijk, en kan ik dan mezelf ook weer +o geven, of niet?
<Luckiboy> Proberen...
<StefandeVries> Niet vragen, doen. :P
<Luckiboy> Nee dus
<Luckiboy> leoquant, kan jij me weer op geven nu?
<leoquant> This mode prevents users who are not identified to NickServ from joining the channel. Users will receive a server notice explaining this if they try to join. '/mode +q $~a' can be used to prevent unregistered users from speaking in channel while allowing them to join (old +R behaviour).
<leoquant>     /mode <#channel> +r
<leoquant> dus -r
<StefandeVries> Ah r
<StefandeVries> Freenode moet echt eens stoppen met afwijken van de standaard.
<Luckiboy> Ik heb het gevoel dat er niks gebeurt
<Luckiboy> Bij het intikken van het commando
<Luckiboy> Ik probeer het wel even met de webchat
<Luckiboy> Mooi, het lukt
<leoquant> ik heb net -r gedaan
<Luckiboy> Ik ook :)
<Luckiboy> Ervoor al.
<MichaelTel> Oh jee.. Luckiboy als op.
 * MichaelTel gaat nu op z'n tellen passen
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy> Het wordt nog veel erger, Luckiboy als kartrekker van Mwanzo :P
<MichaelTel> Zag inderdaad de uitnodiging voor de vergadering langskomen
 * Luckiboy gaat luchen
<MichaelTel> Wel goed van je
<MichaelTel> Eet smakelijk
<Luckiboy> Wie is luckibu?
<luckibu> lukt
<leoquant> ikke
<Luckiboy> Ah
<Luckiboy> Tot straks!
<MichaelTel> Luckiboy has left the building/room
 * MichaelTel is Rotjeknor onveilig maken. Fijne middag.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, had ik het goed begrepen dat Mwanzobot van freenode niet meer gebruikt mag worden? Dan kan er tijdens een vergadering dus ook niet meer makkelijk een ander topic worden vastgesteld :(
<StefandeVries> /topic doet wonderen.
<Luckiboy> En de logs?
<StefandeVries> Die kun je in irssi aanzetten en dan letterlijk copy-pasten.
<StefandeVries> ubuntulo12 logt ook, alleen weet ik niet waar die logs staan.
<Luckiboy> Met irssi moet ik het nog overzetten naar wiki-syntax :\
<Luckiboy> Ik zal even kijken naar die ubuntu log bot
<trijntje> we mogen toch gewoon bots in ons eigen kanaal houden of niet?
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat het hier zou moeten staan: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com, maar van de afgelopen vergaderingen staan lege logs :(
<Luckiboy> trijntje: kennelijk niet
<StefandeVries> FreeNode heeft het ook niet verboden.
<StefandeVries> Ik zal eens kijken of ik de broncode nog heb.
<RawChid> Luckiboy: we hebben op onze wiki een macro voor irc logs
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/LogTemplate
<RawChid> Zoals hier bijvoorbeeld: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Agenda/2011-09-01/Log
<Luckiboy> RawChid: Bedankt, ik zet hem in mijn bladwijzers
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-03-13
<Soul-Sing> rustig hier
<commandoline> klopt, is ook al een tijdje geleden dat er workshops waren...
<Soul-Sing> ik piep af en toe langs, maar het lijkt mij voorbij...
<Soul-Sing> leeg ook
<commandoline> het staat i.i.g. op een erg laag pitje ja. Maar wie weet, 2015 'het jaar van linux op de desktop' en dan krijgen we het nog druk ;)
<Soul-Sing> ik hoop het!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-03-15
<Guest4396> Iemand online?
